# What was the last thing that made you laugh ?



## edwestwickfan

And what type of humor do you prefer : campy/cheesy, clever/quickwitted, dry/sarcastic, friendly, goofy, obscure, or raunchy?

me






and my humor is witty

*Staff Edit: Please remember that pics/gifs/videos must abide by the 'Inappropriate Content' guideline. Pics/Gifs/Videos that don't will be removed and further action may be taken.*



> *Inappropriate Content*
> In addition to that covered by the other guidelines, content must conform to the following:
> 
> 
> Images, videos, GIFs, or audio containing graphic violence, pornography, or other offensive or distressing material are not permitted. This includes inappropriate language, and nudity or see-through clothing with nothing on underneath. Posting any pornographic content will result in an immediate ban


----------



## Neutrino

The last thing that made me laugh, really laugh hard, was Canada's Worst Handyman. Watched it with my mom last night and it was hilarious 

Sarcasm is the kind of humour I usually use, but I prefer the clever/quickwitted kind. But really, I'll laugh at anything as long as it's genuinely funny.


----------



## Positive4Life

an extremely funny comment here on this site


----------



## Jessie203

Guys who put their d***s into womens shoeware.. google it.
Omg. 
It's like the best thing ever.


----------



## Godless1

kathy903 said:


> Guys who put their d***s into womens shoeware.. *google it.*
> Omg.
> It's like the best thing ever.


Nah, that's cool, I'll take your word for it.


----------



## Jessie203

Lmao


----------



## danburger

Videos by oneyng on youtube. Must sees: Leo and Satan (first one is really good), left 4 speed (works if you know about left 4 dead). Oh and also the comments on their videos  : The people who watch these videos are CRAZY (the kind of crazy that I like).


----------



## thequietmanuk

kathy903 said:


> Guys who put their d***s into womens shoeware.. google it.
> Omg.
> It's like the best thing ever.


Hmm I came up with this http://www.dickssportinggoods.com/category/index.jsp?categoryId=4417990


----------



## letitrock

http://wiki.answers.com/Q/Can_birds_fart



> Can birds fart?
> 
> Answer: Yes birds do fart. The reason you do not hear it or smell it is because their diet doesn't make smelly gas and you do not hear birds fart because *they do not have any butt cheeks*.


----------



## olesilentone

The last thing to make me laugh was an episode of Father Ted where Ted is to go to America. His rocking out to Shaft while the priest in crisis seeks his advice had me in stitches, and that doesn't happen too often.

I like most types of humour. Wacky, off-the wall humour can really get me laughing, and some really well done dark humour I can enjoy. More or less, I am more and more tired of the scattershot random humour that has become a bit more predominant. Also starting to feel more distant to a lot of mainstream comedy movies.

Usually, I really enjoy a good dose of satire or humour in my readings (George Saunders especially.)

Raunchy humour I usually don't care for too much.

Really enjoy Neil Innes - Bonzo Dog Doo Dah Band lately as well. Neil Innes takes on Bonzo Dog Doo Dah Band song Humanoid Boogie in a Scottish fashion.


----------



## AussiePea

The manufacturing manager at work exiting the toilet and making the remark, "Gonna be some dead fish at the river mouth after that one!" 

You dirty short fat man.


----------



## Kim Ung-yong

Baka and Test, ep. 11.


----------



## Tugwahquah

I went shopping with my friend all day today. We laughed so much that my, stomach and face hurts. She is so goofy and outgoing. She even makes the strangers around us laugh. I dont know if they were laughing with us, or at us. :teeth


----------



## Neutrino

My boyfriend was talking about how he would hate to see the comments on this YouTube video of a lion killing a hyena (he has the comments blocked). He said they'd probably be along the lines of "LAWLZ, HIENA GOT PWNED!" I laughed so hard XD

And he was sorta right  one of them said "**** yea go simba." I love YouTube comments, lol.


----------



## phillipmurdock

the last thing that made me laugh was the behavior of a friend of mine. We rent a new apartment and yesterday we had some visitors, when they left I've asked nice and polite my friend to go to close and lock the door after them. The thing at the door is the you put te key in the lock, you twist it and the door is locked, but if you press the handle, the door get unlocked automatically. So, my friend Andrei, was locking the door, and when he test to see if is locked he had to push the handle and he did that for about 3 minutes and he thought that the door is broken; he came at me angry and screaming that he doesn't know how to lock the door. Because he twist the key in vain, the door is still open


----------



## BlazingLazer

Elegant Elliot Offen on the Howard Stern show.


----------



## clair de lune

Tonight's episode of It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia.

I will never walk under any boardwalk alone, EVER.


----------



## IamMefx

Jersey Shore.

lol. It's my guilty pleasure! shut it.


----------



## mrmarc

Near hitting the poor dog in the face with a cupboard door...as his sight is going he thinks every cupboard has treats in and shoves his head in to look...
I feel rather bad for laughing but he does this alot lol.


----------



## noyadefleur

Remembering this ridiculous comment some kid made at school the other day.


----------



## JenN2791

The menstrual cycle thread in the Frustrations section of the forum haha


----------



## obsidianavenger

QI! love me some stephen fry


----------



## LittlePhantomBlue

I laugh every time I watch The Golden Girls! I watched an episode this morning where Sophia slapped a mouthy little punk kid. Loved it!


----------



## caseyblue

This always makes me laugh because I do it all the time


----------



## candiedsky

that funny picture thread on here... 'if it made you laugh, share it..' or something like that.


----------



## Vintorez




----------



## rgrwng

the first time i looked into the mirror at myself. now it fails to make me laugh.


----------



## 0lly

Vintorez said:


>


^That


----------



## mondayeyes

"You can't fire me! I don't work in this van!" 

Dwight on The Office.


----------



## Addler

A Cracked article.


----------



## danabeaton

I found an old facebook status I posted about my brother:

*"I just had a laughing/crying fit at Connor. He walks from the kitchen with beer in one hand, a glass in the other and says "oh crap, my trousers are falling down and I don't have any free hands. Look away, Dana!" So I turn and all I see at the corner of my eye is his trousers falling down and him going "crap". And now I'm crying again."*

Then he tells me the same thing happened to his friend the other day. He had a sandwich in one hand and a drink in the other... then he had to make his entire way downstairs with his trousers around his knees.

I couldn't stop laughing.


----------



## CynicalOptimist

The type of humour I respond to can vary I suppose. This clip always cracks me up.






I especially find the lady from 6:10 - 7:50 's animated reaction to be hilarious. LOL.


----------



## candiedsky

clair de lune said:


> Tonight's episode of It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia.
> 
> I will never walk under any boardwalk alone, EVER.


lol I watched that last night! Not that episode, the one where charlie has cancer but really doesn't. I laughed out loud for serious. :yes


----------



## EmptyRoom

I think it was a rant video I watched on youtube last night, the guy was so honest I lol'd hard


----------



## RobAlister

I've been enjoying The Big Bang Theory (TV Series) lately. I don't know why I didn't get into it sooner.



caseyblue said:


> This always makes me laugh because I do it all the time


LOL. That actually happens to me sometimes.


----------



## candiedsky

if i didn't have humour in my life i'd be dead by now.

but seriously, i was watching everybody loves raymond and i let out a few laughs. Ironic because i hate that show.


----------



## Neptunus

A friend posted this on FormSpring:






I love Weird Al! :lol


----------



## 0lly

The Big Bang Theory. The one where Sheldon gets drunk so that he can give a speech.I've only recently gotten into it and I really like it. I can relate because I'm a socially awkward physicist too.


----------



## Christina123

I was so tired from not sleeping I found everything funny.


----------



## Kim Ung-yong

> What was the last thing that made you laugh?


The way my Freshman Seminar teacher refers to herself in third person, lol! She's hot too!


----------



## lost91

Last thing that made me laugh was pot


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

A guy meets a girl at a bar and asks her back to his apartment. They're making out on the couch when she remarks

"hey, do you want to take this upstairs?"

To which he replies

"Okay then, it's a bit heavy but you get one end and I'll get the other"

BadummChish!


----------



## cherrycola

My friend texted me saying we should go see the movie "Footless"


----------



## candiedsky

http://www.mydiary.net/lees.asp?dagid=762545

Just read it. I don't know why but it really made me laugh!


----------



## cassandraobrero

Sophia Grace on Ellen Show and when she and her cousin went on a shopping spree at Toys Are Us. Watch them on You tube.


----------



## spades07

winding someone up that they had to do a wee sample to get enrolled for benefits.


----------



## Lasair

My mother put my leather jacket on thinking it was my brothers and wondering why it was so small


----------



## gilt

Watching Mr Bean on You Tube, heh.


----------



## Marlon

I saw my drunk dad drink a bottle of hot sauce because he thought it was a bottle of water... it was pretty funny...


----------



## kitty kat




----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

I, Partridge.


----------



## Stilla

What was the name of the dog?
Bone something...

:rofl


----------



## penguin runner

Stilla said:


> What was the name of the dog?
> Bone something...
> 
> :rofl


BAHAHAHAHAHA!! Whoever said that must be a comedy genius!!!

Last thing that made me laugh, had to have been from my professor recently when talking about chicken egg farm breeding. "Not many people can sex these chicks right." 
Taken out of context, it means something much different than what he was going for. Maybe I'm just immature.


----------



## Owl Eyes

Someones caption on their facebook picture was "gotta get down on fridayyyy"
It made me laugh that someone actually likes that song. I guess that would be mean humor, lol


----------



## laura024

penguin runner said:


> Last thing that made me laugh, had to have been from my professor recently when talking about chicken egg farm breeding. "Not many people can sex these chicks right."
> Taken out of context, it means something much different than what he was going for. Maybe I'm just immature.


lol :b


----------



## Balaka

Well i like the following type of humor as :

friendly
dry/sarcastic
Goofy


----------



## crispycritter

At work I have a computer that operates with a touch screen.
Sometimes when I come home I start poking my laptop screen, expecting it to respond...
I am retarded. haha.

i would prefer...clever/quickwitted, dry/sarcastic, friendly, goofy, and obscure.

Most people don't laugh when I laugh. That's probably not good. Lol.


----------



## khmerkid904

When I was a teenager I didn't have much but I was lucky enough to have TV. One of my favorite shows was SNL. Here is two of my all time favorite skits.


----------



## afraid2goinpublic

*The last thing that made me laugh was I was helping my mother set up her yahoo email and facebook account OMG!!!!! She is NOT computer savy,lol so it took us 1 +1/2 hours to do those 2 things we got laughing so hard..... she didnt understand why I couldnt bring her laptop down to my house and "install" the internet and bring it back to her  thats how much she knows about P.C's. So we laughed all the way through til I thought my tummy would burst!!!!! *
*TOP THAT<LOL *


----------



## Marlon

This joke...

_Heisenberg gets pulled over by a cop._
Cop: Do you know how fast you were going?
Heisenberg: No, but I sure know where I am!

Physics geeks like me find this funny.



afraid2goinpublic said:


> and "install" the internet


This wins the contest :yes


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

Addler said:


> A Cracked article.


Cracked is responsible for about 80% of my laughter

The last thing that made me laugh was Johnny The Homicidal Maniac
and I like dark humor/black comedy.


----------



## avoidobot3000

my dog running away with a piece of carrot that fell onto the floor


----------



## JenN2791

lol some YouTube videos


----------



## avoidobot3000

_"Cheese shredder." That is it's positive name. They don't call it by it's negative name, which is "Sponge Ruiner." Because I wanted to clean it, and now I have little bits of sponge...that would melt easily over tortilla chips._


----------



## humourless

my own hypochondriac thoughts


----------



## BovidaeSixteen

Watching my brother and his friend try and play a dance game on the x-box with the kinect...real funny.


----------



## Innamorata

Jimmy Carr.


----------



## Jinxx

A small dog humping a big dog. :blank


----------



## laura024




----------



## Pialicious88




----------



## davidblunt

Last thing which made me laugh was the scene in a movie named "Johnny English reborn". And i prefer friendly humor.


----------



## sansd

Every night one of my classes meets, at around 9:00, there are motorcycle revving sounds outside. A guy in my class gets really excited/amused when it happens for some reason (he just got out of high school and finds it strange to hear a reminder of the outside world during a math class, or something), and another guy in the class likes to joke about him and motorcycles. Tonight the noises were ridiculous and went on for quite a while. So I kind of laughed at that, as did several other people. The instructor even commented, "He's really excited out there . . . or she."


----------



## Ashley1990

latest proposal


----------



## ermor90

Watched a Family Guy episode. Very funny show!


----------



## el flaco

Latest South Park episode. Was so awful it was funny


----------



## wootmehver

I guess the old South Park Xmas episode called "Red Sleigh Down" where Jesus and the kids rescue Santa from terrorists by flying Red Sleigh #2 to Iraq to save him.

It made me laugh, but not to the extent of ROFLing or spewing my drink.


----------



## meepie

Jimmy Falloon


----------



## kanra

South Park.


----------



## Jinxx

The Beverly Hillbillies ♥


----------



## Camelleone

watching running man shows always makes me laugh


----------



## meepie

When I stopped by the living room to watch a bit of an old childhood movie "Snow Dogs".


----------



## afraid2goinpublic

*Well the last thing that made me laugh happened this morning , it was my dog Cassie, she was sleeping on her pet bed and then we hear her yipping and yapping and she is running in her sleep while laying on her side, was very funny to see and hear!!  *
*Yes I am a simple person, doesnt take much to make me laugh!!*


----------



## Opacus

this


----------



## Opacus

indecember said:


> watching running man shows always makes me laugh


gwangsoo, jaesook and haha r hilarious


----------



## Cassabell

afraid2goinpublic said:


> *Well the last thing that made me laugh happened this morning , it was my dog Cassie, she was sleeping on her pet bed and then we hear her yipping and yapping and she is running in her sleep while laying on her side, was very funny to see and hear!!  *
> *Yes I am a simple person, doesnt take much to make me laugh!!*


ok this is what made me laugh my name is Cassie...and so is the dogs, and my boyfriend says i run in my sleep...... :clap


----------



## sansd

I exhaled with amusement at a picture of Noam Chomsky and Morris Halle holding an older picture of themselves holding an older picture of themselves:


----------



## Opacus

^ cuuuuute


----------



## Opacus

i literally cant breathe o my god i laughed so hard i cant feel my heartbeat


----------



## mrbojangles

Opacus said:


> i literally cant breathe o my god i laughed so hard i cant feel my heartbeat


The first guy is such a coward :b


----------



## JenN2791

this lol *melts*


----------



## Lasair

I googled "putting yourself in the present" and it told me how to buy christmas presents


----------



## Globe_Trekker

The last thing that made me laugh was Garry Kasparov.

I like clever, sophisticated humour.


----------



## Lasair

Was watching House MD he said something- can't remember but I laughed....I never laugh out load when watching tv


----------



## kaaryn

I like clever/witty.. hmm last thing that made me laugh.. Prob in the chatroom a hour or so ago.. Funny gals 'n guys.. Sometimes dry sense of humour too is funny to moi.


----------



## Neutrino

2 girls 1 cup...

>_> my sister made me watch it.


----------



## sansd




----------



## PainisLove

^^ i felt like i was gonna die of laughter after watchin this on men dressing more and more like women


----------



## laine73

Just rented Bridemaids over the weekend! Funniest movie ever! Not really into bathroom humor but this KILLED me! 




This is just after the soon to be bride's best friend decided to take the bridal party to a Brazilian restaurant for lunch....


----------



## laine73

*2 girls 1 cup reactions are the best!*

Especially this one! LOL 






okcancel said:


> 2 girls 1 cup...
> 
> >_> my sister made me watch it.


----------



## Cletis

<---- My avatar.


----------



## Nightlight

My sister being stupid. :b


----------



## NoEasyWayOut

I laughed at the little things that used to be life-affirming for me. Such as, the approval of people who hold no weight in society - even low lives. Now, I laugh, sometimes reasonless...because I am happy with my life and I have the ability to laugh. Seeking approval from no one, having no expectations, no intentions with people, I am invulnerable to emotional harm that plagued me as before. I will not say that I am free of social anxiety, but simply that I have a stranglehold on it. I will always have social anxiety, but it does not control me. I laugh at that fact...because I was so afraid of nothing.


----------



## laine73

*Drunk father*

I don't remember doing anything that good but I do remember dumping and refilling his beer with water. He was on his third pack, took a sip and went to bed. lol



Marlon said:


> I saw my drunk dad drink a bottle of hot sauce because he thought it was a bottle of water... it was pretty funny...


----------



## smt074

What's another word for thesaurus?


----------



## LeftyFretz

Cletis said:


> <---- My avatar.


His avatar.


----------



## Pandemic

I accidentally threw the 'feminine hygiene products' I was purchasing at the person who was serving me. Luckily she laughed =p


----------



## mezzoforte

I was innocently browsing SAS, and then I hear strange music behind me...Of course I turn around and there's soft porn on tv bahaha.


----------



## tjames

Samuel L Jackson reading "Go the **** to Sleep"


----------



## pita

A woman at work got matched to her brother on J-Date.


----------



## tjames

pita said:


> A woman at work got matched to her brother on J-Date.


Haha


----------



## Nekomata

Something a friend said to me on another forum xDDD


----------



## JAW

The dog escaped, the neighbor chased him with her dog, she ran, her pants came down, her but was out. That is all.


----------



## mezzoforte

Just got a phone call and on the answering machine, latin music played for like 30 seconds, and then it stopped. Wth? It was so random...Ahahaha.


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD

somebodys post yesterday on this board i think in fustrations or coping about a necromancer threatning to get him for being a christian. i fell out the chair rolling on the floor !!


----------



## mrjohn

Few minutes before while posting this thread. I saw a comedy clip in you tube ..


----------



## Rossy

Only fools and horses.


----------



## Linlinh

Watching an episode of Victorious parodying the movie, The Breakfast Club. It showed a scene where a fake parrot exploded.


----------



## falco

I love black humor, so this one :


----------



## dmpj

when i dodged a paper plane in class like a ninja.


----------



## there.is.no.they

seriously searching for a dojo now after seeing this








falco said:


> I love black humor, so this one :


aww, sweet...


----------



## IfUSeekAmy

a video called the Skype Laughter Chain. It was the first time I've had genuine laughter for so long.


----------



## cgj93

-


----------



## Daft

Cockatoos!


----------



## Insanityonthego

My dad´s exgirlfriend. I was laughing with her not at her. lol


----------



## there.is.no.they

this










totally cracked me up


----------



## thequietmanuk

I've a pretty childish sense of humour.


----------



## Aki ne

>>

QUOTE from this site

put as smile on my face what can i do ^^


----------



## HarryStanluv25

a Harry Potter article on Cracked.com. Love that site.


----------



## fetisha




----------



## iluvpurpleandpugs

Any video with cute animals makes me laugh


----------



## fallen18

My discussion with my older sister at 4 in the morning about a TV series that was on like 300 x) everything was in slow motion and we predicted when all the slow mows where going to happen and than got onto the topic how unattractive leather underwear looks on guys and that they should never wear them...


----------



## LittleGloves

Reading a post here about someone who wears a pink universal studious hat and everyone came up to talk to her.


----------



## Meta14

Charlie Sheen autotuned and editted to sing about winning. ****ing hilarious.


----------



## Xmsbby

idk my bro and sis always make me laugh


----------



## Neptunus




----------



## Namida

Big Time Rush


----------



## Starlightx

Well I was watching an episode of House, and this lady came into the clinic because she had an obsession with "cute butts" and oh my gosh, House's facial expressions were priceless!


----------



## there.is.no.they

http://www.wimp.com/forestnight/


----------



## Fetch

*80 mph*

This video!! Sooo funny. :teeth :clap


----------



## JenN2791

this lol...

it's smiling!


----------



## iluvpurpleandpugs

Any youtube video with kittens or cats in it makes me laugh

Also, my pug always makes me laugh, she's so goofy...


----------



## softshock11

runway models tripping on themselves










stuff on my tumblr dashboard


----------



## Daft

On the boyfriend and cake:

"It's okay, if he starts to gain weight he'll just remind me of a Totoro."


----------



## Kakumbus

told my friend "you know im an a**hole"


----------



## CaliSwaqq2012

ur face


----------



## Red Duke

The last thing that made me laugh was my little sister. She said to me, "I hear that your basil had a son?" I had forgotten that the basil plant I left at my mums place had spawned an offspring recently and my mum had told her about it. Caught me off guard and made me laugh too.

My sense of humor is dry & subtle. But also stupid/funny.


----------



## gomenne

I dont remember, I havent had a good laugh in a very very long time :/
I hate my life.


----------



## JenN2791




----------



## Mia Q

Made me chuckle


----------



## JustThisGuy

^ Haha!

My latest was that. But right before was self-deprecatory thoughts.


----------



## TmastermanT

JenN2791 said:


> this lol...
> 
> it's smiling!


this.


----------



## Toppington

I guess you may not get it if you haven't played the game, but the inner geek in me still feels the need to post it anyway. Cheered me up a lot about 30 minutes ago.


----------



## Mirror

A couple days ago I was driving on a road with speed humps, and there was a bald guy in a pickup truck in front of me. The guy didn't slow down for the humps (we were going about 35mph) and every time he went over one, the suspension made his truck bounce and you could just see his head wobble around in there. I was dying of laughter. My friend couldn't understand what was so funny. But it was f**king hilarious


----------



## huh

My life. Gets me everytime.

My sense of humor is typically sarcastic/goofy/dark.


----------



## Bunyip

My grandpa fell asleep on the couch and started snoring. Our dog thought he was growling, and so started growling back at him.


Oh, the hilarity.


----------



## Bunyip

but I mean really I could update this thread every five seconds
I laugh all the time


----------



## Lmatic3030

watching my little nephew attempting to sing Mr. Telephone Man.


----------



## Bunyip

ba da da
"WOMAN, I AM TRYING TO MAKE MOUNTAINS OUT OF MOLEHILLS AND IT ISN'T EASY."


----------



## Kascheritt

Psychotherapist poking me. I laughed and she said to our group "See, one might feel something negative if touched and other might just find it funny"


----------



## Zaiaku

Giving my dog a bath. She was so adamant about avoiding it at all costs, but she survived. :lol

Reminded me of this one video:


----------



## Loveless

Thinking to myself what if there was a thread that was "insult the person above you". that would be funny xD.


----------



## Cashew

Courage the cowardly dog! I love cartoon logic. How Courage can just pull out any object out of nowhere - chainsaws, flame throwers, etc and how none of it works to open a locked wooden door or cut a leash. :lol

I'm a fan of all the comedy genres


----------



## Barette

Mystery Science Theater 3000: Werewolf. One of my favorite ones!


----------



## Loveless

My ugly "kiss me" hat photo. I should make that my avatar.


----------



## JenN2791




----------



## intheshadows

Seeing Ron White in the movie Horrible Bosses. Wasn't expecting that.

also there's a member here with the name Borophyll. Billy Madison is one of my fav. movies.


----------



## Bunyip




----------



## Meeve

whose line is it anyway


----------



## Bunyip




----------



## Revenwyn




----------



## Bunyip




----------



## olesilentone

Not the last thing, but the one that's sticking out recently.


----------



## weirdfishes1

My cat opened the door


----------



## Bunyip

Skyloft said:


>


oh my god my creys -laughed-

""[Chenery] proceeded to put himself together in the most outlandish manner imaginable, leaving off his coat and tying his neckcloth around his forehead to keep sweat off his face, and arming himself with a heavy old cavalry saber from the castle armory. The resulting appearance would not have shamed a disreputable pirate, but emerging into the clearing, Chenery looked at Laurence, who was waiting for him in coat and neckcloth and hat, with an expression as dubious as the one which Laurence himself, with more tact, was repressing."
-	
Naomi Novik, Empire of Ivory

Jeez Chenery, just because you're going mushroom-picking in the depths of an unexplored jungle it doesn't mean you can't still look like a gentleman.

edit: "Good God," Laurence said, blankly, "and I have not the least notion what has happened to my coat"

- Black Powder War by Naomi Novik

I love Laurence and his priorities."

edit:

"









Laurence put up with all this coffee-house drama **** for years, Hammond, he's not about to come back and get himself caught between Napoleon and Jane again now that he's finally out of the mess

He and Temeraire are camping to find themselves, okay?? It's a spiritual retreat and you're intruding on their privacy."

ugh I'm laughing at everything someone throw me a liferaft I'M DROWNING


----------



## avoidobot3000




----------



## Queen of Spades

My cat accidentally got locked out in the balcony last night. It was funny and cute because his eyes were huge and he had both his paws on the glass door...literally begging to be let inside. That's what made me laugh..haha.


----------



## TmastermanT




----------



## Neutrino

avoidobot3000 said:


>


----------



## mezzoforte

I walk into the kitchen and see my cat in the sink (looking for food probably >_>)

This is the conversation that took place:
Me: What're you doing?!
Him: Meow
Me: Get down
Him: Meowww
Me: Get down!
Him: Meowwww *jumps onto the floor*
Me: Behave yourself
Him: Meow
:b


----------



## Bunyip




----------



## GD8

.


----------



## Bunyip

GD8 said:


> .


jghgfsduvfshdn gorgeous


----------



## Bunyip




----------



## JustThisGuy

Not a Green Arrow fan, but I laughed. Hard.









Love Shortpacked.



Skyloft said:


>


Ha! Oh, Twitter.



avoidobot3000 said:


>


720!

I hated those boards in the middle, they always slowed me down.


----------



## Bunyip




----------



## MidnightBlu

.


----------



## Bunyip

agh oh lawrd never gets old

tears in my eyes


----------



## nonesovile

This always happens to me when i'm abroad.


----------



## GD8

^ one of the best comedians out there right now


----------



## TryingMara

Today one of the little kids I work with, accidentally slipped off his chair. I picked him up, he's such a tiny thing. He couldn't stop laughing, his whole body was shaking cuz he was laughing so hard. And when he gets like that, he starts to snort. He laughed for about 10 mins straight. It was hysterical.


----------



## Bunyip

**** your couch!


----------



## crookedsmile

I saw Cabin in the Woods recently and the opening of the movie where the title just pops out of nowhere in the middle of a boring conversation between the two actors put me in a fit of giggles. The fact that I was trying to stifle my laughter in a quiet theater made me tear up even more.


----------



## Bunyip

Skyloft said:


> My brother keeps calling me "Owlice" and my mum just heard him yelling owlice at me and she went "your sister's not a bird" and i literally just spat milk all over the table and why was that so funny to me omfg


because it's beautiful sgdhsadvsu


----------



## Onesize Fitzpatrick

saw a guy on 2nd street doing community service who looked identical to Larry the Cable guy... I so wanted to shout "Git R done" out my car window as I drove past... damn you SA, you win again.


----------



## Bunyip

gdhsgfhd happens >|
but lol


----------



## GuyMontag

A scene in Seinfeld:
Jerry walks into the vending machine room to find George laying on the floor in front of it.
Jerry(tapping door): I think the candy comes out over there.
George: People can drop change down here, Jerry. And they're too lazy to pick it up.
Jerry: Either that, or they have a weird little hang-up about laying face-down in filth.


----------



## Bunyip

"WAIT A ****ING SECOND

THERE ARE FANFICTIONS BASED ON THE BIBLE

WHAT

THE

****

WHY DID I NOT KNOW THIS SOONER OH MY GOD

I AM GOING TO SHIP JUDASxJESUS SO ****ING HARD.

OH MAN.

CHRISTIANITY JUST BECAME WAY MORE INTERESTING AND APPROACHABLE."


OH MY GOD LOL


----------



## vinylman

watched an episode of family guy last night, one of the early episodes, so funny. i like sarcastic or obscure.


----------



## Vincent Law

watching "just for laugh" videos on youtube.


----------



## Bunyip

Skyloft said:


> me
> 
> every day


life


----------



## Bunyip

dying


----------



## borsello0216

Probably something on T.V., and I must say this is a good question to make me think. In all honesty I can't remember the last thing that made me laugh. 
And, my sense of humor, very dry, a little scarcastic, and very misunderstood:no


----------



## emmanemma

.


----------



## Bunyip

"2 characters kiss: SHIP IT
2 characters hold hands: SHIP IT
2 characters look at each other: SHIP IT
2 characters talk: SHIP IT
2 characters are the same sex: SHIP IT
2 characters like the same thing: SHIP IT
2 characters stand in the same room: SHIP IT
2 characters are from the same planet, or not: SHIP IT
2 characters have a face: SHIP IT
2 characters: SHIP IT
2: SHIP IT
: SHIP IT"


----------



## Bunyip

MY TEARS


----------



## Rest or Real?

Bunyip said:


> MY TEARS


This is sadly twisted.


----------



## Bunyip

Rest or Real? said:


> This is sadly twisted.


or _hilariously_ twisted


----------



## MidnightBlu

MALE model falls in flip flops on runway while other women in high heels were walking just fine.


----------



## Rest or Real?

bunyip said:


> or _hilariously_ twisted


indeed!!!


----------



## Bunyip

MidnightBlu said:


> MALE model falls in flip flops on runway while other women in high heels were walking just fine.


I dunno man

flipflops are a *****


----------



## MidnightBlu

Bunyip said:


> I dunno man
> 
> flipflops are a *****


I'm a woman and have flip flops and high heels. Let me tell you flip flops are 10x comfier than heels. Maybe my opinion is biased because I'm a female and males don't wear heels.


----------



## HarryStanluv25

Memories of tonight.


----------



## Bunyip

MidnightBlu said:


> I'm a woman and have flip flops and high heels. Let me tell you flip flops are 10x comfier than heels. Maybe my opinion is biased because I'm a female and males don't wear heels.


yeah same i'm a woman and HEELS AND FLIPFLOPS and /stuff/ and yes

but I dunno it depends on the heel

all flipflops are generally the same amount of *****ery but heels really just depend on how tall

shorter heels are better than flipflops imo but taller heels are worse OOO:


----------



## Grimsey

"Doctor doctor, I feel like curtains!"
"Pull yourself together!"


----------



## Farideh

This bacon forum someone posted. They pretend the bacon is some kind of god and they call it "The Great Crispy." All hail The Great Crispy!.


----------



## momentsunset

"What the Kaf*ck were you thinking"
a+ to anyone who knows where that's from


----------



## ApathyDivine

This:









Don't know why, but it cracks me up every time I look at it!


----------



## Starless Sneetch

The MST3K Blooper reel. 




(The clip at 5:30 gets me every time! I have no idea why. :lol)


----------



## MidnightBlu

Silentious said:


> This:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know why, but it cracks me up every time I look at it!


:lol The best part is that there are imitations of this picture which makes it even more funny.


----------



## ApathyDivine

MidnightBlu said:


> :lol The best part is that there are imitations of this picture which makes it even more funny.


----------



## Bunyip

Greece talking about cats.....


----------



## JenN2791

this GIF someone posted in the Menstruation thread in another part of this forum lol:


----------



## softshock11

justin bieber nudes


----------



## softshock11

JenN2791 said:


> this GIF someone posted in the Menstruation thread in another part of this forum lol:


oh that was me ^____^ yayyy


----------



## Bunyip

happy sinko de mayo everyone


----------



## momentsunset

^lol.. i was going to post something else but now that's the last thing that made me laugh


----------



## Bunyip

XDXD awesome


----------



## PaysageDHiver

Seinfeld standup (post show). Had me rolling on the floor.


----------



## Smoothie

Your Daily Laughz newest fail compilation video.
I love monthly/weekly fails,I loved the ones from DNL channel
but it got closed :/


----------



## JenN2791

Bunyip said:


> happy sinko de mayo everyone


rotfl


----------



## Bunyip

my life


----------



## KramersHalfSister

This guy was jogging down the street yesterday with some nutcutters on. I was at my mailbox when he ran past me and I got a close up view. I'm talking about some shorts so tight and short that you could see his moose knuckles. My neighbor was in her yard dying, haha. I tried to hold it in but I was laughing my *** long before I reached my front door.


----------



## ChrissyQ

When dog lil mutt got up ran towards movie screen and barked at the beasts in the movie she watches tv and she started panting in fear when she heard the beasts scary noises then she chased tiny dog 100 miles an hours around the coffee table 10 times


----------



## StrangetoBehold

I was watching The Breakfast Club and laughing when a small spider landed near my hand. My laugh turned into a sort of... gigglesnort because the spider scared me to death. I panicked and made an effort to kill it. Then I started to laugh when I realized what a ridiculous sound I had made. 



I have no friends....


----------



## Bunyip




----------



## Neutrino




----------



## Neutrino

Bunyip said:


>


lol awesome.


----------



## JenN2791

KramersHalfSister said:


> This guy was jogging down the street yesterday with some nutcutters on. I was at my mailbox when he ran past me and I got a close up view. I'm talking about some shorts so tight and short that you could see his moose knuckles. My neighbor was in her yard dying, haha. I tried to hold it in but I was laughing my *** long before I reached my front door.


Was laughing over this LOL. That must have been quite the sight to see.

This made me laugh earlier as well:

Dino Fart to Blame for Global Warming 150 Million Years Ago


----------



## Bunyip

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Bunyip

sometimes i wonder what my teachers' otps are.
what if teachers shipped their students
ship wars in the staff room
anonymous hate mail in other teachers' assignment boxes
fanfiction written by english teachers, fanart drawn by art teachers
the real edgy teachers write teacher/student fics and hope the school board doesn't find out

(the school board knows and eagerly awaits each new chapter)
#all of those rogue seating arrangements suddenly make sense

*
oh my god my tears*

I keep laughing at stuff
someone needs to put me out of my misery ok










if you don't get it, das loki and black widow and it's a reference to this video yeah


----------



## JenN2791




----------



## softshock11

R91 said:


> You HAVE to watch this cat get revenge on a barking dog. The dog wasn't hurt, by the way.


aw the cat was like "sorry dude you started" LOL


----------



## softshock11

this


----------



## JenN2791




----------



## Bunyip

SOBS
I can't handle all the Onceler I can't I can't even

dgshgfhd i can't not be amused
why am i laughing so much oh my god i am the obsess

and now I want to listen to this whole song I guess


----------



## JenN2791

ah dying over here


----------



## KramersHalfSister

JenN2791 said:


> Was laughing over this LOL. That must have been quite the sight to see.
> 
> This made me laugh earlier as well:
> 
> Dino Fart to Blame for Global Warming 150 Million Years Ago


I've seen buddy with the nutcutters twice since the last incident, haha. Apparently, he moved in down the block from me in the apartments around the corner so I'll get this show on the regular. I have informed my neighbor also :lol


----------



## Bunyip




----------



## Jinxx

My little sister grabbing a pair of my mom's underwear from the dirty clothes basket & holding them out to show everyone while my best friend was over today. ♥


----------



## JenN2791




----------



## Toppington

While I learned about this guy through his vlogs about a year ago, something about him stands out to me a lot more when he plays games. The way he yells "curses!" is so adorable and geeky that it made me giggle the first time I heard it. And I'm only slightly ashamed to admit that. He has such a stupid sense of humor and I love it.


----------



## Bunyip

...hawww


----------



## JenN2791




----------



## Kana Mikari

Betty White's off their rockers :'). BEST SHOW EVER.
I like dry/sarcastic humor the most :'). Im not smart enough to get the clever stuff :')


----------



## Bunyip

*Causes of World War I*

Austria: Oi Serbia one of your lot killed our heir to the throne, now we gonna declare war on yo ***.

Serbia: ***** please if you lay a finger on my my huge mate Russia will **** you up.

Russia: Austria, get the **** off Serbia. Now.

Germany: Who the **** you think you are Russia, starting on Austria like that, huh?

France: Ooh a fight! Germany, you motherless ****, if you attack Russia we're going to have to **** you up big time.

Germany: **** you France, we're going to invade you but to get there we'll go through Belgium 'cos it's a neutral country and no-one will care, certainly not the British, lol

Britain: Germany, you get the **** outta Belgium. Right. Now!

Germany: Make me *****es


----------



## JenN2791




----------



## Valentine




----------



## mrpositivity

The guy in office space is angry that his name is Micheal Bolton. "Why should I change my name he's the one who sucks" haha


----------



## Voyager




----------



## Bunyip




----------



## JenN2791




----------



## mezzoforte

I'm watching Old School.
Will Ferrell...:teeth


----------



## TediousMind

Komui from the Anime D.Gray-Man. Makes me laugh every time I see him. lol.


----------



## ChangeInProgress

Whatever you would categorize people like Seth rogan and Jonah hill. That's the humor im into.


----------



## JenN2791




----------



## Bunyip

"Dear Diary,

I had that dream again. The one with the young, angry woman who says ‘****’ a lot. 

This one was especially strange, she was mumbling things I couldn’t understand. (To be perfectly honest, I didn’t want to.) She was banging her head against the wall and had a crazed, distant look in here eyes. I don’t know why but I went up and asked her if she was alright and when she looked at me she started screaming “YOU ****ING LIFE RUINER. **** YOU YOU ****ING ****!!” over and over. Then I woke up.

Haha, like I give a ****.

Anyways… Today I destroyed some more ovaries with a single smile, ruined some more lives, dusted my leather jacket collection and melted an iceberg with my voice. I think I might have some pie later. 

Just another boring day. 

- Tom Hiddleston "


----------



## JenN2791




----------



## ManOfFewWords

http://FunnyOrDie.com/m/6uny


----------



## Gusthebus

my random playlist on my pc started playing It's not unusual by Tom Jones... it made me think of the fresh prince of bel air


----------



## EmptyRoom

Yesterday my pal was pouring soda into my water bottle, and in the background the Star Wars theme began to play.

The music added intensity to pouring the soda, making it all epic like and we both laughed.


----------



## sporteous

mezzoforte said:


> I'm watching Old School.
> Will Ferrell...:teeth


Frank the tank, Frank the tank, Frank the tank.

The last thing was Joey 'coco' Diaz on the JRE.


----------



## jenkydora

edwestwickfan said:


> And what type of humor do you prefer : campy/cheesy, clever/quickwitted, dry/sarcastic, friendly, goofy, obscure, or raunchy?
> 
> me
> 
> [YOUTUBEtgzdFx4NYrI&feature=related][/YOUTUBE]
> 
> and my humor is witty


This made me laugh hard. My husband came home this morning from night shift.
Group of kangaroos on the road running all over the place, jumping fences.
One roo lost his footing and landing with feet all up in the air. The visual for me made me laugh.
Oh, and my new red hair, I asked for winter colours and got a fiery 
red colour. Husband can't stop laughing at my hair, so I'm laughing with him.:lol


----------



## MalyGolab

The latest shows that I've watched, which have managed to make me laugh were It's Always Sunny in Philly, Louie, and Big Bang Theory. Today, I watched It's Always Sunny in Philly, where Charlie gets molested and the other one was about Mac getting fat.


----------



## jenkydora

Big bang theory always get me. Few nights ago Howard married Bernadette, and Sheldon wanted to perform his speech in cling on. Howards mother is a crack up too. I think if we ever saw her, she would cease to be so funny.


----------



## mezzoforte




----------



## JenN2791

Watching the news at the moment, and they talked about how someone had placed a plywood cutout of Clint Eastwood atop the hills in Los Angeles, overlooking the freeway LOL


----------



## Ligerwoman

Jumping a Mc Donald queue then apologising for it realising I wasn't in a queue at all. Seeing somebody get mad because they failed to inform you before makes them just as ignorant so ignorance swings both ways.


----------



## ImaDinosaur

Andy Milonakis' rap, it's hilarious AND good!






EDIT: Oh dear I don't have a clue how these youtube tags work.


----------



## Nick1993

This guy,






I was laughing more than he was


----------



## Toppington

Oh lord...


----------



## shana

A commercial for Family Guy where Peter fights the Chicken.


----------



## JenN2791

Something R91 said lol


----------



## JenN2791

R91 said:


> HELL YES. Here's a little photography-related humour for you...
> 
> What did Cinderalla say when she left the photo store?
> Someday my prints will come.


:teeth

^that and the...interesting smiley is what last made me laugh lmao


----------



## Bunyip

There's this cross-eyed stray cat that keeps staring through the window.


----------



## Dissonance

Poor guy
A man escapes from prison where he has been for 15 years. He breaks into a house to look for money and guns and finds a young couple in bed. 

He orders the guy out of bed and ties him to a chair, while tying the girl to the bed he gets on top of her, kisses her neck, then gets up and goes into the bathroom. While he's in there, the husband tells his wife:

"Listen, this guy's an escaped convict, look at his clothes! He probably spent lots of time in jail and hasn't seen a woman in years. I saw how he kissed your neck." If he wants sex, don't resist, don't complain, do whatever he tells you. Satisfy him no matter how much he nauseates you. This guy is probably very dangerous. If he gets angry, he'll kill us. Be strong, honey. I love you."

To which his wife responds: "He wasn't kissing my neck. He wwas whispering in my ear. He told me he was gay, thought you were cute, and asked me if we had any vaseline. I told him it was in the bathroom. Be strong honey. I love you too!!"


----------



## Daft

The noises it makes, aaa. (;A; )


----------



## Revenwyn

Itty bitty kitten trying to nurse from me. I was just like "umm buddy, wrong species!"


----------



## mezzoforte

My cat is high on catnip...


----------



## Parcius

This clip from a Norwegian show were celebrities have dinner with each other.
The hosts got drunk lol, you guys probably wont think that it's funny.
It have english subs.


----------



## AmericanZero

This is how ridiculous every news report sounds to me...


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555




----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555




----------



## ApathyDivine




----------



## JenN2791




----------



## Bunyip

fnng I can't even laugh properly at this I'm just I am dead


----------



## Starless Sneetch

Oh man, I am laughing so hard I am in tears. I don't even know why. xD The stupidly-animated blocky guys make this hilarious.


----------



## CoastalSprite

"Kloping"= Closing+ Opening

-my best friend's text

Hahaha I love it. I have to klope between Wednesday and Thursday the next two weeks >.>


----------



## JenN2791




----------



## feels




----------



## Common Misconception

I have a wide range of humor  I guess I enjoy witty stuff the most, but I was laughing at A LOT of the stuff on this thread, just made my night guys/gals! :group


----------



## Parcius

Lol, I want friends like that


----------



## Dissonance

The final moments of passion of the Christ.


----------



## Lasair

I was being tickled


----------



## there.is.no.they

Dissonance's and JenN2791's posts above :lol

was supposed to post this


----------



## chantellabella

My 6 year old grandson told me if he didn't have any video games he would be sad for the rest of his life. :sus

:teeth


----------



## JenN2791




----------



## Bunyip




----------



## AlazarRamir

Scaring my gf as she stepped through the door. Had tears in my eyes I laughed so hard.


----------



## Tentative




----------



## Lasair

Went to the fun fair with my boyfriend was on a ride and laughed so much I was almost crying


----------



## iNeedtoRelax

Someone's signature on here.


----------



## BobbyByThePound

The Boondocks!


----------



## Ckg2011

Big Bang Theory.


----------



## JenN2791




----------



## Iced




----------



## nekha123

I watched Johnny English yesterday and Rowan Atkinson was at his best


----------



## Neutrino

Delete


----------



## Boring Loser

That thread about the talking nipples.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly




----------



## SoWrongItsRight

People at work talking about a threesome


----------



## Jollygoggles

Can't breath... but also... can't stop... repeating.


----------



## MF Doom




----------



## Blueeyedlady

Whose Line is it Anyway? clips. I LOVE that show! Always makes my day a lot brighter


----------



## NoHeart

A guy told me his nose looked like lima beans. So i changed his skype name to bean nose... everytime he talks to me now I see Bean Nose is talking to me. Cracked me up so much.


----------



## TallTales

Ckg2011 said:


> Big Bang Theory.


That never fails to make me laugh.


----------



## Ckg2011

TallTales said:


> That never fails to make me laugh.


Penny penny penny. lol.....


----------



## TallTales

Ckg2011 said:


> Penny penny penny. lol.....


Sheldon sheldon sheldon.
I sometimes worry I'm a bit like him XD


----------



## Ckg2011

TallTales said:


> Sheldon sheldon sheldon.
> I sometimes worry I'm a bit like him XD


 My favorite is Raj, he is so funny.


----------



## ShadyGFX

South park Mr. Garyson:
"YOU GO TO HELL! YOU GO TO HELL AND YOU DIE!"


----------



## ShadyGFX

Ckg2011 said:


> My favorite is Raj, he is so funny.


"Ohh this Grass-hopper is kicking my little brown ***-hopper" lol gota love Raj


----------



## NoHeart

Alex Agnew


----------



## Littlebirds

My lil bro, he can say some pretty weird stuff sometimes.


----------



## paris744

The Thread on Coping With Social Anxiety, By Awfulness. I'm Still laughing :clapHilarious Posts! :clap


----------



## punksparkyrock

Watching the videos on this thread


----------



## Bunyip

Oh, how I missed this thread.


----------



## Bunyip

whoops here i am posting on a dead thread again here i go


----------



## ucmethruitall

The last time I laughed was at the Great Clips Jazzercise commercial. LMAO! I can't help but laugh.

Check it out:


----------



## DrumToYourBeat

My boyfriend making our puppy dance to "Sexy And I Know It". :3


----------



## DrumToYourBeat

Also, this thread actually helped me out of a panic attack. Thank you, threadbuilder! Laughter IS the best medicine!


----------



## A Void Ant

The guy's funny hair on Ancient Aliens.


----------



## blu xo

my dog and her cute ways ^^


----------



## Tabula_Rasa

My bestfriend


----------



## Tabula_Rasa

A Void Ant said:


> The guy's funny hair on Ancient Aliens.


and this comment


----------



## TrueAstralKnight

Maybe kinda grim but, the dad in Paranormal Activity 2 getting his neck snapped. It just looked so easy with possessed whats-her-name and the way he fell was hilarious.


----------



## fraidycat

Death by cunnilingus article. 
to sum it up a brazilian women tried to kill her husband by 
putting poison on her privates before having him service her. he noticed a funny smell and with the vagina being quite porous noticed she was getting intoxicated and brought her to the hospital. He's now planning to sue...can't make that up.
http://www.salon.com/2013/01/30/death_by_cunnilingus/singleton/


----------



## Mithun

A public prank video on youtube


----------



## Mur




----------



## MarjoleinL

this. And really hard. I couldn't breath because of laughing so hard.
https://9gag.com/gag/6557067


----------



## Bohuw

last thing to make me laugh wouldve had to be... Louis C.K.


----------



## Implicate

I am listening to Beetlejuice and Gary the Retard square off in a battle of wits. Howard Stern always makes me laugh!


----------



## leeleekiti

My friend texting me in different Homestuck troll quirks about bringing Faygo to my birthday party. The one that made me laugh out loud was "sOrRy BuT i DrAnK aLl ThE rEd PoP fLaVoR ( hOnK"


----------



## Starless Sneetch

A graphics glitch in Portal 2 co-op that made Atlas appear to waddle when he walked. I was going into hysterics over this, for some strange reason. 

Also this:




Sever you leg please, sir!


----------



## NoHeart




----------



## GreyFox08

Today while at my job, I couldn't help but start to smile (and then tried hide it) when just thinking of stuff (not even listening to it at the time) that they talk about on the podcast My Brother, My Brother, and Me ("an advice podcast for the modern era"). I know it's hard to tell people to listen to podcasts, but it's seriously really funny, at least to me. I guess it's mostly a mixture of goofy/quick-witted humor. They are three real brothers who give mostly fake advice to questions sent in, and Yahoo Answers questions pointed out to them by listeners. They have really good chemistry; I think it helps to listen from the beginning, too, and you really get an idea of their personalities. (--> http://www.maximumfun.org/shows/my-brother-my-brother-and-me ) They're the only show in the 'Maximum Fun' network besides "Judge John Hodgman" that I listen to (John Hodgman is also a favorite comedian of mine).


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon

Starless Sneetch said:


> A graphics glitch in Portal 2 co-op that made Atlas appear to waddle when he walked. I was going into hysterics over this, for some strange reason.
> 
> Also this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sever you leg please, sir!





> It's brown.


I had to laugh when he said this.


----------



## NoHeart

Skyping with my bud and playing some 1v1 GW2 PVP action, this noob Ele was totally ignoring us and going for the points it was hilarious x)

Also I laugh like a girl apparently :stu


----------



## Buerhle

Harold / kumar white Castle


----------



## tronjheim

Drifting on swim rings with my friends on a local water park


----------



## renegade disaster

randomly remembered this old classic pic from chatroulette










priceless expression :lol

before that some of the replies in this thread,
first world problems, my husband eats my burnt cakes!
http://www.mumsnet.com/Talk/am_i_be...ating-cakes-he-knew-were-destined-for-the-bin


----------



## Revenwyn




----------



## ACCV93

My jokes professor


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow




----------



## InfiniteBlaze

A hodgetwins video


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

30 seconds ago when I realised my main hobby is getting mildly pissed alone and rocking out with my air guitar to heavy metal/alternate rock :lol


----------



## Fenren

Can't remember. I laugh when socialphobia23 makes a new thread though!


----------



## dal user

InfiniteBlaze said:


> A hodgetwins video


I was in tears of laughter at one of their videos the other day, I'll post it inabit.


----------



## beothuck1

Watching youtube video's of Tanya Burr's boyfriend on relationship advice. Hilar.


----------



## marcv2013




----------



## Bawsome




----------



## Stradivari

When I played Cards Against humanity for the first time, very funny game


----------



## dal user

5.10 and onwards is ****ing hilarious


----------



## pineapplebun

Last thing that made me laugh super hard was a couple of jokes my coworker was telling me. I prefer friendly/goofy/raunchy and the odd witty joke. I don't find sarcasm all that funny, and depending on the context, it can be really rude and inappropriate to use.


----------



## renegade disaster

same thing happens with my damn eyelashes.





edit;

randomly stumbled upon ,this just made me laugh too,
http://www.myspace.com/joepesci666/music/songs/

the fact there is a metal band recording under the name joe pesci and they make songs called "take your love and shove it".
actually sounds a bit like what i'd imagine an angry joe pesci would sound like too :lol


----------



## SupaDupaFly




----------



## eshng

When Barney made Ted continuously repeat "my penis" in a bar in the latest episode of How I Met Your Mother


----------



## nullptr




----------



## lmao

Honestly don't even remember


----------



## MoonForge

Just this morning when my mom heard something differently than what i said xD I'll spare you all the translation but it was funny anyway


----------



## ericastooge

Watching a Here Comes Honey Boo Boo Child episode on Youtube... lol, sorry.


----------



## marcv2013




----------



## ShyFX

Zooey Deschappelle


----------



## januarygirl

The episode of golden girls I'm watching


----------



## Barette

Got flirted with, caught me off guard so I laughed (/girlishly giggled).


----------



## renegade disaster

so many good bits that had me laughing in "made"








> Ricky Slade: [to Jim the Driver]
> [rolls window up]
> Ricky Slade: Takin' a time out from you, Jimbo.
> Bobby: That's not cool.
> Ricky Slade: I don't want him ****in' looking at me all the time.
> Bobby: I don't want him to think your ****in' blowing me.
> Ricky Slade: You're so ****ing wierd.





> Chloe: Isn't it fun?
> Ricky Slade: What's that, sweetie?
> Chloe: Isn't it fun?
> Ricky Slade: What's that?
> Chloe: Isn't it fun?
> Ricky Slade: What fun?
> Chloe: Isn't it fun to paint?
> Ricky Slade: To paint? Yeah, I love it! Really calms me down. Frogs aren't purple by the way. Have you ever seen a purple frog?
> Chloe: Yes.
> Ricky Slade: Yeah. Okay, when? When you were asleep?





> Ricky Slade: Did you just let SCREECH in the ****ing club?





> [Tipping a waitress]
> Ricky Slade: Here's 50 bucks, take this in case I get drunk and call you a ***** later.


lmao vince vaughn was great in this.


----------



## renegade disaster

check the picture, there appears to be a person hiding underneath wtflol, surely it would be easier to prop it up somewhere or just put it on the bed.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Franke-El...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## randomperson

galaxy1 said:


> check the picture, there appears to be a person hiding underneath wtflol, surely it would be easier to prop it up somewhere or just put it on the bed.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Franke-El...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


Haha that's funny


----------



## renegade disaster

:lol


----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## EmptyRoom

Behold, the best scatting in the world


----------



## renegade disaster

ed miliband to david cameron over alcohol pricing in the house of commons today "Could the Prime Minister tell us, is there anything he could organise in a brewery?"

:lol


----------



## Wingman01




----------



## bornbroken

Bill Burr. Youtube him


----------



## Bawsome




----------



## Ron Mexico

Futurama! My favorite show. Even the repeats are great.


----------



## sadcat

The scene in Wreck-It Ralph when Ralph is teaching Vanellope how to drive and she loses a tooth and gives a goofy thumbs-up. :b


----------



## tristatejosh

this moment last week when i was talking to my suitemate and friend and as I was talking I randomly pulled a chicken tender out of my pocket and we all started laughing uncontrollably. so random haha


----------



## visualkeirockstar

I don't understand any of those words.


----------



## cj66




----------



## DreamerInSlumberland

A friend of mine showed me this: 




I was laughing in tears.


----------



## Bawsome

^^^ holy **** XD this


----------



## renegade disaster

quietenfp said:


> A friend of mine showed me this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was laughing in tears.


----------



## cafune

The uh, predicament my aunt and I found ourselves in when a cheap umbrella flipped inside out from the wind in the pouring rain. It was hilarious, for some reason. I doubled over in laughter. Had to pinch myself in order to stop because it was so inappropriate/disrespectful(?) (she was wrestling with the umbrella).  Oh, this was last Friday.


----------



## Miss Awesome

edwestwickfan said:


> And what type of humor do you prefer : campy/cheesy, clever/quickwitted, dry/sarcastic, friendly, goofy, obscure, or raunchy?
> 
> me
> 
> [YOUTUBEtgzdFx4NYrI&feature=related][/YOUTUBE]
> 
> and my humor is witty


I got two things for you.

First of all, I was on the elliptical today at the gym, and I was listening to a comedian on my ipod. I was both laughing (or trying not to laugh) at the comedy routine and at the fact that I must have looked insane trying to hold in my laughing and working out at the same time.

Second, I was wearing those sweats that snap all the way up the sides, and when I got into my car, they got caught on the club on my steering wheel and practically the whole leg unsnapped! I had little shorts on underneath, but still. It was pretty damn funny.

I'm easily amused. I don't have a favorite type of humor.


----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## Revenwyn

This has happened the reverse way for me... my husband has long hair.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass

All of the sarcastic and very cheesy jokes in The Avengers.


----------



## NoHeart

I'm not racist I swear...


----------



## heysam

Family guy.


----------



## muse11

this song it makes me laugh every time


----------



## Pappu




----------



## renegade disaster

this music video


----------



## cybernaut

Some random old guy who was joking with me at this on campus coffee shop and saying that I should join the army when it comes to the money benefits. 

Sent from my phone with Tapatalk App


----------



## cybernaut

Lmaaaoooo, I can't get over this video. Wtf, is a "quarter-dogone" btw??Seriously, haha.


----------



## Raphael200

My little kitten Tinkie.

This morning she played on my bed,it was so cute.


----------



## Insidious0205

I find this hilarious xD


----------



## hebephrenia

the last thing that made me laugh was a joint i smoked a few hours ago


----------



## misspeachy

My sister joking that she looked like a boy when she walked past a mirror and something else that was just plain old dumb.


----------



## MarjoleinL




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## Starless Sneetch

I LOVE the Two Best Friends Play series. This one never fails to make me crack up.
LANGUAGE CONTENT WARNING


----------



## lockS




----------



## noyadefleur

I don't know, maybe I'm just overtired.


----------



## NoHeart




----------



## losteternal

Homer Simson. Never fails to make me laugh. Even when he falls off a cliff or gets fired from his job he soon bounces back.


----------



## AceEmoKid

It was a good idea in principle.


----------



## jennyrsand

This video. Laughed so hard !


----------



## DreamerInSlumberland

If Game of Thones did a sitcom spinoff, I could so watch it.


----------



## losteternal

That legend that is Homer Simson dancing round in a tutu, bends over and his tit falls out, he blushes and giggles all coy like. Another scene he is strangling bart, the doctor says "dont do that, you Will pull his head off." Homer says. "what about the rest of him?"


----------



## Starless Sneetch

Someone should post in this thread every day. It's awesome.

Anyway, today I was in a horrible mood. I was so depressed that I didn't feel like eating, or even getting up from my chair. Then I watched this:

LANGUAGE CONTENT WARNING





Now I am laughing and smiling like an idiot. The Two Best Friends videos are the BEST, and never fail to put me in a good mood. The "Two Best Sisters" remakes like this are sometimes even funnier. Everyone should watch these things! Unless you are under 17 or sensitive to foul language...then don't watch. :um


----------



## anonomousey




----------



## inerameia

Bill Cosby


----------



## tristatejosh

I can't believe this had me cracking up in a library.


----------



## Astraia

Playing fetch with my dog (except that my dog is my 4 year old son who's barking at me to throw the ball again)


----------



## slytherin

I had to go see a different doctor today because my regular doctor was away and they lost my chart, so I had to explain my depression to her to get her to give me a new prescription for meds. It was as awkward as usual, spilling my most personal feelings to an authoriative stranger, but it was 100x more awkward because the doctor was just so...funny! 

She kept saying things like, 'well, um...it's just...y'know, you've just gotta hang in there' like a half-hearted cheerleader. And I could tell she knew that what she was saying wasn't helpful but she felt like she needed to say it anyways. I guess this whole thing is a 'you had to be there' situation, but when I left I was grinning from ear to ear. It made me feel better about being awkward and made me see the humour in an otherwise crummy situation.


----------



## Bawsome




----------



## Revenwyn




----------



## nickelbird

omofca said:


> Bill Cosby


OH man... Cosby was the first comedian I ever saw as a kid that made me fall on the floor holding my sides laughing so hard I couldn't breathe.
I absolutely love his style of comedy story telling.
I used to listen to him on my mp3 player at work while cooking and just crack up drawing many confused stares from my coworkers.

THIS is what I giggled at... mostly because I'm the slightly jealous girl in the back like.. wtf is this chick doing.. fking crazy bish..


----------



## renegade disaster

Mr. White: Lets go over it, where are you?
Mr. Orange: I stand outside and guard the door. I don't let anybody go in, or out.
Mr. White: Mr brown? 
Mr. Orange: Mr brown waits in the car, it's parked across the street. He's lighting the signal ,then he pulls up in front of the store.
Mr. White: Mr blonde and mr blue?
Mr. Orange: Crowd control, handle customers and employees.
Mr. White: That girl's ***? 
Mr. Orange: It's sitting right here on my dick.


----------



## ilovesmiling

Today I dropped my agenda in the toilet at school. (It was after I flushed so it's not that bad). I almost started crying but then I realized it was actually a pretty funny situation. 

I'll laugh at anything that's funny, but usually stuff that's sarcastic or witty. But I seldom laugh at really inappropriate jokes.


----------



## CoastalSprite

HFboards GDT. They never fail to make me laugh, for better or worse.


----------



## Cherry Quartz

I was watching Supernatural and Dean dropped his pants and yelled "PUDDING"!


----------



## nickelbird

Little Insomniac said:


> I was watching Supernatural and Dean dropped his pants and yelled "PUDDING"!


SERIOUSLY SOOO GOOODD
(dont mind the caps)
Fleebing hilarious ^.^ 
Good show too


----------



## Cherry Quartz

nickelbird said:


> SERIOUSLY SOOO GOOODD
> (dont mind the caps)
> Fleebing hilarious ^.^
> Good show too


I love the show too much. XD


----------



## Bawsome

Little Insomniac said:


> I was watching Supernatural and Dean dropped his pants and yelled "PUDDING"!


Iv never watched this show... but why did he do that?


----------



## Mithun

Public pranks on youtube


----------



## simbo

always makes me laugh =)


----------



## WorldABlaze

Vitalyzdtv and Romanatwood. Look up the video where a mom goes berserk on her kid for claiming he had an addiction to heroin.


----------



## nickelbird

Bawsome said:


> Iv never watched this show... but why did he do that?


To put it simply, they were undercover in a mental institution and got caught in a place they weren't supposed to be... so dean (pudding guy) improvised to throw the nurse off 

Its such a fun show- seriously.. dl it and watch it.. worth it.. its a little campy but very addictive.

its the tongue right before he drops his pants that gets me every time lol XD


----------



## Cherry Quartz

Bawsome said:


> Iv never watched this show... but why did he do that?


I guess you wouldn't find it as funny as I do because you're not familiar with Dean's personality. ^^; Sam and Dean hunt monsters, so they snuck into the morgue of a mental hospital to examine a body of a person who apparently was killed by a monster. They got caught in the morgue by that lady when they weren't supposed to be in there in the first place, so Dean acted like he was mental so that the lady would not be suspicious that he was up to anything in there and would just assume he's crazy and doesn't know what he's doing.


----------



## tristatejosh

A prank that happened in class today


----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## renegade disaster

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Big_Time_Sensuality



> The video was later spoofed by British comediennes French & Saunders, in a low budget fashion (i.e. on a greenscreen), and also plays on the name of Iceland, Björk's home country, *which is often confused for the store of the same name.*


it will always amuse me that people confuse the country and the supermarket.


----------



## nickelbird

Made me giggle


----------



## nickelbird

I take it back.. I sidestitched laughing at this... ooohhhh I love cats <3


----------



## NoHeart

I thought about myself and what I'll be like when I'm middle aged, it amused me greatly.


----------



## Bawsome

.


----------



## renegade disaster

only a few people might get that. for the curious, google "no love deep web"


----------



## tea111red




----------



## shatteredlove

someone critc'd my teeth on webcam and i just started laughing bc the truth is funny sometimes and sometimes u just have to laugh at those things it was great


----------



## Keyblade




----------



## Bawsome




----------



## lockS

Well, I was trying to sing a Mariah Carey song and tried the whistle note....failed terribly. So I was laughing at myself =.= fun times haha


----------



## Alienated

*this ckacked me up*

.


----------



## xMissChloex

edwestwickfan said:


> And what type of humor do you prefer : campy/cheesy, clever/quickwitted, dry/sarcastic, friendly, goofy, obscure, or raunchy?
> 
> me
> 
> [YOUTUBEtgzdFx4NYrI&feature=related][/YOUTUBE]
> 
> and my humor is witty


A girl with the username LaQuandra asked a question on yahoo answers on whether or not her and her friends overreacted one night at Denny's this is the link she sent: 



 Apparently LaQuandra is the one in the Candy Corn Outfit.

Oh my god.. Hilarious! hahaha. And i'm not sure what my humour is.


----------



## rawrguy

This is my favorite skit of Dave Chappelle. The whole stand-up is online somewhere, look it up.


----------



## tieffers




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Duzie




----------



## berlingot

Bawsome said:


> .


i laughed at this post.


----------



## Danisgarden

This made my stomach hurt :haha [




I prefer the witty and sarcastic sense of humor
Chandler M. Bing is the synonym of sarcasm


----------



## Surabhi

Bawsome said:


>


This gif graphics made my stomach hurt a lot. . :lol


----------



## MindOverMood

A lot of laughs were had.


----------



## John316C

a joke had made me laugh


----------



## Elad

tourettes guy 

^never fails to give an ab workout



tieffers said:


>


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

Bought a really nice jacket at a sort of vintage clothes place. Got home to find that it is definitely a woman's jacket! never mind, I like it and I intend to wear it. It will be good exposure therapy for me........


----------



## Bawsome




----------



## Amethyst Forest




----------



## mistylake




----------



## Elad




----------



## Bawsome




----------



## CWe

This Goat attacking people in Brazil

Check out! funny as space sack


----------



## Keyblade

This video


----------



## cserpent

An hour and 45 minutes of The Office bloopers. Oh god, I'm gonna miss this show.


----------



## Elad




----------



## misspeachy

Me and Lily were in the middle of a serious conversation late at night in the dark, and she suddenly just blurts out and tells me that I look bald.
She's sooooo funny sometimes.


----------



## DesertStar91

everything


----------



## MindOverMood

Even the still with his arms thrown up like that makes me laugh:lol


----------



## Northern Lights

Bawsome said:


>


Brilliant!


----------



## renegade disaster

Elad said:


>


:lol


----------



## renegade disaster

i'm not even sure why this made me laugh. its not even that funny, but it tickled me nonetheless;


----------



## Lain

Elad said:


> the first time I entered the vagina it was very much like the cave of wonders, from the old Aladdin film. I felt the raw power of breaking the virgin seal coursing through my veins, it was electric. Every molecule in my body was on fire with the scorching heat of a thousand dying suns, my eyes rolled back into my skull and my hair flared up like a super saiyan. I felt parts of the roof slowly start to fall on us as the unchained energy roamed freely through the air, suspended mid air inside an orb of celestial light I thrust and I thrust and 18 seconds later I came while screaming the inaudible sounds of a dying virgin curse. Afterwards I kamehameha'd her into the 4th dimension, rolled over and started to post on sas with all my new found wisdom about status, seduction and female inferiority.
> 
> and now here I am
> 
> ...
> 
> with chlamydia.


this


----------



## InimitableJeeves

Christopher Walken.

(No not in person)


----------



## MCHB




----------



## ItsEasierToRun

This 'Feels' meme is really getting to me.. :lol


----------



## NiteOwl

Text conversation with my husband at work, in which we discussed the possibility of the chemical ground run off from the place he's working, leeching into the ground and reanimating the ancient native american burial ground the place was unknowingly build on resulting in him being the 1st victim of the zombie apocalypse.


----------



## Perkins

I was in class and for some reason I just couldn't stop giggling at this thought I was having. Looking back it really wasn't that amusing. You know how it is when you're in a place that restricts any kind of laughter/fun. It'll make anything seem hilarious. 

It got to the point where I got a full-on case of the church giggles and people are looking at me like I need to be institutionalized and the teacher gets mad and goes, "Is there a problem here?!" And for some reason I just convulsed over with laughter right in her face and then fell out of my chair. And she just sighed and went, Ugh. I dunno, maybe she found this charming.


----------



## NiteOwl

Perkins said:


> I was in class and for some reason I just couldn't stop giggling at this thought I was having. Looking back it really wasn't that amusing. You know how it is when you're in a place that restricts any kind of laughter/fun. It'll make anything seem hilarious.
> 
> It got to the point where I got a full-on case of the church giggles and people are looking at me like I need to be institutionalized and the teacher gets mad and goes, "Is there a problem here?!" And for some reason I just convulsed over with laughter right in her face and then fell out of my chair. And she just sighed and went, Ugh. I dunno, maybe she found this charming.


Hehe come on! Don't leave us hanging! what was the thought? :b


----------



## Bawsome




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## januarygirl

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

renegade disaster said:


>


 I had to think about that one for a minute.. :lol


----------



## SilentWitness

CRAWLLINGG INNN MY SKINNN said:


> I don't remember the last time I laughed


:squeeze


----------



## WhatBITW

This.


----------



## JustRachel

Came in the house, mum was in kitchen and didn't notice me come in, so I sat down in the corner, heard her walking in so I put this massive cheesy smile on my face staring at her, she jumped out of her skin LOL said I looked like the grim repear lurking in the corner hahaha. Childish but never fails to make me laugh xD


----------



## ConscientiousKate

Victoria (All Australia? Not sure) brought in compulsory plain packaging for cigs. There's a guy with cancer on the ad's called Brian. I found this today and it made me laugh alot hahaha


----------



## ratbag

This scene is so great.


----------



## silent but not deadly

Go to 0:18


----------



## NJada




----------



## music1983

Havent laughed from heart since months I would accept ,however just try to watch some comedy shows and try to laugh ,wish someone could give me my natural laughter back ,any suggestions would work


----------



## Kimonosan

My boyfriend. We were sitting in Panda Express having dinner and he was talking about how people at work asked him all day if he was smoking some special stuff because for some reason he looked extra special today. (Which was not the case, he doesn't do that, it's just his face XD)

From there he proceeded to tell me a story about how I needed to help him rob a bank, so that he could afford to buy a small country. Then once he had this country he would give them water and they would love him and mine for precious minerals. Then with the money from there, he would buy a larger country and then he would give them powerade and they would love him more than the previous country and dig for diamonds before he would go to Africa and do the same thing. Somehow he ends up in Jamaica and is reincarnated as a parrot in the Pirates of the Caribbean movies.

I must say, that when I am down, I just need the hilarious moments like this to bring me right back.


----------



## SilentWitness




----------



## saffant

SilentWitness said:


>


Lol... that made me laugh too. Thanks


----------



## Quail

I love this thread! and love they!
Cats playing Patty Cake in french


----------



## Bawsome

I could not stop laughing at this 
i present you you, the fanana


----------



## Quail

Bawsome said:


> the fanana


Funny video.:clap I feel like be hit with a thunderbolt.:haha

Cat-Friend vs Dog-Friend 2
For real, they do the same thing.
Dog feels the wind in a car the window down, cat likes inside of the new box than a new toy.


----------



## glossy95

music1983 said:


> Havent laughed from heart since months I would accept ,however just try to watch some comedy shows and try to laugh ,wish someone could give me my natural laughter back ,any suggestions would work


^


----------



## flames25

renegade disaster said:


> only a few people might get that. for the curious, google "no love deep web"


Haha love the Death Grips reference! Never thought that would pop up here.


----------



## InimitableJeeves

The fallacy of some.


----------



## In Search

:b:teeth:lol

saw it on this forum it just makes my day.


----------



## Bawsome

X'D


----------



## renegade disaster

flames25 said:


> Haha love the Death Grips reference! Never thought that would pop up here.


----------



## Bawsome

in stitches after this:haha


----------



## Quail

Bawsome said:


> X'D











The mysterious creature in a weird country. Omg I have never seen this ... :afr


----------



## Bawsome




----------



## tea111red




----------



## The Sleeping Dragon




----------



## Lazarusx

The Sleeping Dragon said:


>


I came in here to also mention Loius C.K! Very few comedians make me laugh as much as he does..


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon

Lazarusx said:


> I came in here to also mention Loius C.K! Very few comedians make me laugh as much as he does..


He is my favorite comedian.


----------



## Elad




----------



## Bawsome




----------



## Bawsome

There are many of these :clap


----------



## Bawsome

spendin way to much time in the net today :blah


----------



## marcel177

this isn't the last thing but it made me laugh hard.......a funny comment on the 1 on 1 chat on sas site.  little spoiler...super skinny ..hahaha


----------



## Zatch

> my worst exp. with a hard one was in math class me and this girl was doing some stuff and she was hot as hell but the teacher notice i wasnt paying attention so he called me up to the board and i was wearing sweat pants so they just kinda let your junk go so everyone saw my thing sticking like straight out he told me just to sit back down


Made my day.


----------



## Marlon

i love these "True Facts" videos


----------



## DamnExtr0verts

"back in 88' I sold more powder than Johnson & Johnson" ~Biggie Smalls


----------



## Charmander




----------



## Zatch

I want to cuddle a shark, now.


----------



## Schmilsson

My mother meant to compliment me by saying "You read lots of books" but ended up saying " You eats lots of books"

Unless she found out my secret...


----------



## lzzy

tieffers!


----------



## tronjheim

This article http://www.succeedsocially.com/shyworries, because it's so true.


----------



## Alienated

Telling a 26 year old whinny cry baby he's screwed because he's to stupid to realize he's his own worse enemy, and I'm going to let him self destruct. FLMAO....


----------



## WhatWentWrong

AussiePea said:


> The manufacturing manager at work exiting the toilet and making the remark, "Gonna be some dead fish at the river mouth after that one!"
> 
> You dirty short fat man.


Hahaha! xD


----------



## ashli116

I honestly can't remember...it's been a long time.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxMrFunnyPants

A customer said "you look like I'm on mushrooms"


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass

I just watched the avengers... So I laughed through the whole thing


----------



## Zatch

Look at it. Look at it and tremble. It is your comeuppance. Now equipped with action grip.

Batteries not included.


----------



## Bawsome




----------



## Zatch

It's goin' down.


----------



## Bawsome

Veracity said:


> It's goin' down.


Ha ha i bet they happened to just have a giant spoon and where like "ii bet we can make something funny from this"


----------



## Shuraiya

I just smiled and realised that today, I made a huge step. 

I went to the gym this morning. I'm not exactly large or well-shaped. I think I was one of the smallest guys in there, but I just went in, and starting lifting, bench pressing and all of those things. Some big *** guy that was tattooed all over and had gold teeth came up to me and asked to take turns bench pressing. He actually gave me some advice and a compliment about the fact that it was my first time and I was doing the weights like that.


----------



## Bawsome




----------



## Zatch

Buttercuppppp <3


----------



## tronjheim

TV surfing until I saw previews of movies that had the "if you watch it backwards" memes.


----------



## Bawsome




----------



## Ventura

Something not so PG-13.


----------



## Mur




----------



## tronjheim

Molly and the Magical Ponies. The dialogues keep going on and on in my head!!


----------



## livingeasy

To have a good sense of humor, to be funny, to smile and to laugh is so important! A day without smiling is for me a really bad day!

http://e-njoy.us/humor/ This is a great site with much links to funny sites and useful tips how you can laugh and smile!


----------



## Bawsome




----------



## Charmander




----------



## luciRocks

Hahahaha I don't even know why I am posting the last thing that made me laugh cause yall will probably think I'm such a dork. (Hopefully nobody reads these ) BUTT yesterday my youngest sister was tweezing my armpit hairs (yes, I know, I'm cray cray but hey my sister wants to become a cosmetologist so she practices this stuff.... gahhh bahaha we are a weird family >.>) and my friend was over (gaahhh.) and we all like to mess with each other so we do this thing called the "thermometer" which is when you stick ur finger into someone's arm and when you put their arm down their finger gets stuck and u get "thermometered". Anyways its really weird and so I saw my friend was trying to "thermometer" me while my sister was tweezing and it was just soo funny because her finger was moving in slow mo to my armpit and she was singing the star wars theme while she was doing it. ) haha I'm sorry if you are all weirded out by my super dumb humor but it made me laugh sooo much.

anyways if you're reading don't judge me, I bet you all laugh at dumb things too and now let's keep the thats what she said replies to a minimum?


----------



## rayeo

luciRocks said:


> Hahahaha I don't even know why I am posting the last thing that made me laugh cause yall will probably think I'm such a dork. (Hopefully nobody reads these ) BUTT yesterday my youngest sister was tweezing my armpit hairs (yes, I know, I'm cray cray but hey my sister wants to become a cosmetologist so she practices this stuff.... gahhh bahaha we are a weird family >.>) and my friend was over (gaahhh.) and we all like to mess with each other so we do this thing called the "thermometer" which is when you stick ur finger into someone's arm and when you put their arm down their finger gets stuck and u get "thermometered". Anyways its really weird and so I saw my friend was trying to "thermometer" me while my sister was tweezing and it was just soo funny because her finger was moving in slow mo to my armpit and she was singing the star wars theme while she was doing it. ) haha I'm sorry if you are all weirded out by my super dumb humor but it made me laugh sooo much.
> 
> anyways if you're reading don't judge me, I bet you all laugh at dumb things too and now let's keep the thats what she said replies to a minimum?


It's not dumb  I would've laughed at the star wars part, sounds pretty funny actually!


----------



## ItsEasierToRun




----------



## Elad




----------



## popeet

Bawsome said:


>


i love this so much.


----------



## Bawsome




----------



## lisac1919

This show:






Its of those shows that's so stupid its funny.


----------



## Revenwyn




----------



## renegade disaster

.


----------



## pingviini

The last thing that made me laugh was that I watched some old clips of Whose Line Is It Anyway  They can make me laugh on days I don't even want to smile. That show always lifts my mood.


----------



## vanishingpt

Watched Whose Line Is It Anyway? on TV... OMG I miss this show.


----------



## renegade disaster

.


----------



## MkMiku

This. >_<


----------



## mcmuffinme

I'm into dry, sarcastic stuff. Anything witty and sharp is preferable. I also like a lot of dumb humor.

This always makes me happy:





Here's a good example of dumb humor that I like:


----------



## Kalliber

Daily fail videos on youtube XD


----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## feems99

jacka**


----------



## AlchemyFire




----------



## FunkyFedoras

Something I said to someone. I dunno, I'm always cracking myself up. I'm just too funny.


----------



## Crisigv

My co-worker and I having a conversation about farts.


----------



## Thatguy55

I saw a car parked up outside and it had a model code thing on the side that read "T-1000".

Yeaaaap.


----------



## Kalliber

http://www.tickld.com/t/314744 
THIS!!
XDDDDDD


----------



## Caitlen4145

THIS. Was sent to me when I was drunk and I thought it was the most random thing haha.


----------



## Bawsome

It was this 









But now its this



AlchemyFire said:


>


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## alotofnotalk




----------



## Kalliber

alotofnotalk said:


>


lol this was it


----------



## karenw

When my friend asked me if I was dressing up in 1920s clothing tomorrow for a vintage fair.


----------



## Icyfeather




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## TheBlackPigeon

As I was playing Grand Theft Auto V, I stopped a thief from stealing a guy's bike. When I returned the bike to the gentleman, he screamed "This is F*****G AWESOME!". Then he proceeded to hop on his bike and pedal full speed into a brick wall. 

My sides are still hurting.


----------



## starsonfire

Well, I was at the mall yesterday and they had that win a car contest. The license plate on the back of the car said FUK. I was walking and thinking if that was intentional to get people's attention.


----------



## callmebas

hf


----------



## Kalliber

XDD my brother falling this morning


----------



## Whatev




----------



## karenw

Derek chopping the hedges down, no word of a lie it looked like the hedges were attacking him flying around all over the shop, I pointed this out & said I wouldn't want to be walking past him, you would get your head chopped off.


----------



## renegade disaster

limmy's vine!

http://seenive.com/u/953450889727918080


----------



## Social Reject




----------



## renegade disaster

the yogscast are ****ing hilarious, simon in particular. really enjoyed the short amount they did on gta5


----------



## rikkie

I don't even know how I ended up here in the first place but I don't have any regrets-
http://thewvsr.com/some-of-these-toilet-paper-commercials-are-grossing-me-out/


----------



## rikkie

renegade disaster said:


> the yogscast are ****ing hilarious, simon in particular. really enjoyed the short amount they did on gta5


I haven't watched them in ages (due to youtube being blocked???) but I am definitely going to check that out whenever possible


----------



## renegade disaster

^ its good. I like watching lets plays on youtube and I appreciate their humour,plus I don't have gta5 so I am kind of getting my grand theft auto kicks from watching others enjoy it 
parts 1-3 are the best ones imo.


----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## Elad




----------



## rikkie

LetsPlay's recent GTA video


----------



## mb47

Warning: Dark Humour

Heard a radio commercial for a local gun store. Their tag line, "We put the BAM in Bambi!"


----------



## cmed




----------



## IAmDisappoint

SNL Game of Game of Thrones:
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xzmqje_%CE%B6ach-galifianakis-snl-game-of-thrones_shortfilms

I couldn't answer the questions either!


----------



## Kalliber

This Spongebob gif


----------



## MrSokols

this guy, Tim Minchin


----------



## Bawsome




----------



## tea111red




----------



## DetachedGirl

I'm sure everyone's already seen this,but it's always able to make me laugh lol


----------



## Crimson Lotus

Random Reddit comment that I no longer remember.


----------



## Imbored21

A virgin thread.


----------



## sleepydrone

I am not sure why..

Parody of this, derived from this.


----------



## Kalliber

Something on this forum xD


----------



## Starless Sneetch

I love this show, and it always makes me laugh!


----------



## tea111red

still entertaining....


----------



## SilentWitness




----------



## JustRachel

Kevin hart: let me explain.

Oh my. I haven't laughed properly in so long. Maybe a year or so? 

I watched that two weeks ago as well, proves how little I laugh.


----------



## Bawsome




----------



## cmed

lol so true...


----------



## Elad




----------



## MuckyMuck

Schwarzenegger in Jingle all the Way.
Loved the film as a kid, but man, watched it today and the faces Schwarzenegger pulled and the lines he said had me in stitches. So bad. Then the kid at the end doesn't realize he's talking to his father because he has a visor on, then i realize the wife didn't know either. Not only is he your husband/father, hes the only man in the city with an Austrian accent, like C'MON!!!
Oh man i laughed so hard.


----------



## Jeff

Whenever I need a good laugh I go watch some youtube vids by my favorite online pranksters:

Jack Vale
Greg Benson
Ed Bassmaster
Rahat

Greg is awesome:


----------



## matahari

three days ago when i read in a forum about someone post about his private part problem and another reply to it. 

it was hilarious.


----------



## mcmuffinme

I'm far more amused by this then I think is justifiable.


----------



## Idontgetit

This Zach Galifianakis vid.. All he has to do is open his mouth to be funny lol.


----------



## inerameia

I like most kinds of humor. The last thing that made me laugh... hm. I'm not sure. The last thing I remember is the nigahiga vlog about horror movies. Then there's the Paulie Pastrami and the darkmatter2525 videos.


----------



## housebunny




----------



## CharmedOne

Secretly Pretentious' post of "Teddy Has an Operation" in The Creepy Thread. It's demented. In a delightful way. I honestly laughed out loud at the unicorn.


----------



## Kalliber

A post by an sas member lol


----------



## Bawsome




----------



## renegade disaster

:haha


----------



## Bawsome

.


----------



## rikkie

Yet another Roosterteeth video! One of their Let's Play Minecraft videos.


----------



## karenw

Is there seriously a tv programme called too fat too fly, wouldn't that cause uproar?


----------



## CharmedOne

Bear in mind that my sense of humor leans towards the warped, so if you're easily offended, please don't click. I found it extra entertaining that this thread was in the American Horror Story boards section of IMDb, but seems to have _*nothing *_whatsoever to do with the show. The first few comments start off slow, but it builds... I felt like I had accidentally clicked over to Reddit or 4chan somehow. If I were a less honorable person, I would steal the user's signature that says, "I might be on the drugs." Lol. Oh, what the hey, I still might... Tempting... And again, if you have delicate sensibilities, refrain from clicking the link... http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1844624/board/thread/221828242?p=1


----------



## CharmedOne

Okay, maybe that one was topped by the fight that broke out on _*this *_thread. http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1844624/board/thread/221841180?p=1 These folks made my night. I don't know how they continued to take the OP seriously after he made this post (among others...) "You're a cold hearted person. No wonder you enjoy a TV show centered around mocking the most vulnerable among us (_*the undead*_ and mentally deficient)" :haha


----------



## cuppy

Aziz Ansari :yes


----------



## housebunny

"Extreme Cheapskates" :lol

If you have Netflix streaming, watch it.

And now this:



Bawsome said:


>


----------



## housebunny

likeaspacemonkey said:


> Actually, my favorite part is the next frame, where they just laugh and keep on playing,


I think that's a guy thing. :lol If it was a group of women, it'd be a much bigger deal that someone just threw up. That's what I think, anyway. Guess it won't apply to every single person. I like the way the heads/faces are drawn.


----------



## KeepItQuiet

A - A - RON. Where is A - A - RON? :lol


----------



## moloko

KeepItQuiet said:


> A - A - RON. Where is A - A - RON? :lol


:lol :lol :lol

Damn, Jacueline is beautiful.


----------



## Zack

I can't remember it was so long ago.


----------



## Bawsome

http://imgur.com/vmRs9


----------



## cambellronald7

I watching south park episodes few days back ago ,and there was this conspiracy in which US government were spying on information and taking all kind of information from the internet user,the way it was showed i laughed liked crazy.


----------



## MindOverMood

Bawsome said:


> http://imgur.com/vmRs9


Last one got me:lol


----------



## Idontgetit

Sony before the release of PS4


----------



## jabberwalk




----------



## TraumaticallyDamaged

This


----------



## Idontgetit

TraumaticallyDamaged said:


> This


lmao


----------



## Bawsome




----------



## Kalliber

TraumaticallyDamaged said:


> This


Lol this


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Bawsome




----------



## cuppy

Goats yelling like humans


----------



## cosmicslop

The dynamic between Neil deGrasse Tyson and Lawrence *Krauss in pretty much every panel they're together in is hilarious and even cute.


----------



## XSamX

About 5 seconds I had a random flashback to my drama class, my group was acting out a small skit, and my friend was supposed to change into a dress backstage but when we decided this, we didn't realize it would be so dark backstage... So it ended up taking her like 2 minutes to change (out of a 5 minute skit) while I had to stand up there and improvise until she came out >.< It was really embarrassing but now I laugh! xD


----------



## Idontgetit




----------



## MuckyMuck




----------



## Charmander




----------



## blue2




----------



## Damiennn




----------



## CharmedOne

Chris Elliott on Jimmy Kimmel last night. But the mole part made me throw up in my mouth a little.


----------



## housebunny

i know, potty humor and all...but it really was the last thing that made me laugh


----------



## CharmedOne

housebunny said:


> i know, potty humor and all...but it really was the last thing that made me laugh


Makes me laugh 9/10 times. I can't tell you how many times while substitute teaching in junior high/middle school I had to turn away from the class because I couldn't keep a straight face. Yeah, I'd be a horrible parent.


----------



## karenw

A customer wanting an extra quid change she wasn't entitled to it.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly

Rodney Dangerfield


----------



## Idontgetit

ahahaha


----------



## The Islander




----------



## Aminah

A vlog i watched on youtube on Gabe and Babe TV's channel. Both clever and friendly


----------



## zraktor

Between two ferns. Zach is my hero.


----------



## cosmicslop

I laughed so hard remembering how my sister and I made fun of some 20 set knife set infomercial about a year ago. We pretended everyone in the audience and people providing testimonials were serial killers. It made their enthusiasm turn into something hilarious. Dark humor saves the day yet again.

edit: forgot a word.


----------



## Tokztero




----------



## The Islander




----------



## CharmedOne

This:

There is nothing funny about PMS. Period.


----------



## Charmander

This is about my third time watching this and I still find it hilarious. :')


----------



## Idontgetit




----------



## Elad




----------



## AussiePea

Talent shows; my smiling weakness.


----------



## renegade disaster

i'm easily amused


----------



## Mersault

:lol

Funniest thing i saw all month


----------



## housebunny

renegade disaster said:


> i'm easily amused


i wasn't expecting it but that made me laugh.



Mersault said:


> :lol
> 
> Funniest thing i saw all month


is that real??


----------



## Mersault

Thankfully no  It is a meme mocking Sharknado (a real film with an equally silly premise)


----------



## housebunny

Mersault said:


> Thankfully no  It is a meme mocking Sharknado (a real film with an equally silly premise)


"Sharknado" :lol


----------



## Elad

we positive now


----------



## AceEmoKid




----------



## myhalo123

I love Bernice! :boogie


----------



## error404

A pun I thought up and then told to my mom, who in turn gave me the best death glare. Worth it <3


----------



## Bawsome




----------



## cuppy




----------



## Kalliber

My friend :3


----------



## Elad

http://horseysurprise.tumblr.com/

^one of the best troll jobs I've ever seen. tumblr is filled with screen shots. manages to keep it harmless but hilarious. wont be everyones cup of tea but made me lol pretty hard. samples:


----------



## Steve123

Can't remember specifically but surely something Bill Burr said


----------



## diamondheart89

Elad said:


> http://horseysurprise.tumblr.com/
> 
> ^one of the best troll jobs I've ever seen. tumblr is filled with screen shots. manages to keep it harmless but hilarious. wont be everyones cup of tea but made me lol pretty hard. samples:


I giggled.


----------



## Elad

diamondheart89 said:


> I giggled.


Ken M is a genius troll srs.

[Staff edit]


----------



## diamondheart89

Elad said:


> Ken M is a genius troll srs.


:haha
I know what I'll be googling for the next hour.


----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## cmed




----------



## moloko

This would be me, if I even had someone to go to the movies with. :lol


----------



## AceEmoKid

The people at NASA must have had fun responding to this.


----------



## The Islander




----------



## Kalliber

YouTube xDDD


----------



## housebunny

cuppy said:


>


:lol hahahaha!


----------



## cuppy




----------



## coldsorehighlighter

You never know how you sound until you see a video of other people talking the way you and your friends do. Wow...


----------



## Bawsome




----------



## Tom The Beast

- I know it's crude and offensive, but if you're satirical like me, you will enjoy it, also my favourite movie.


----------



## Idontgetit

I'm going to hell


----------



## Bawsome




----------



## Rocklover639

My thighs.


----------



## Kalliber

my friend


----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## Amorphousanomaly

Justin


----------



## Elad

lot of guys should know this feel


----------



## Bawsome




----------



## searle

The last thing I laughed at was a guy who can do an insanely realistic girl voice.

My favourite humour is the dry/quick-witted kind. I've genuinely given myself rib spasms laughing at people exchanging remarks (in a friendly way).


----------



## Kalliber

This guy on here lol not the good laugh either


----------



## FunkyFedoras

PrankvsPrank videos on YouTube. xD


----------



## Valtron

My brother loves to randomly play ICP's "Miracles" on his iPod and I burst out laughing every. single. time.

It's something about those opening notes.


----------



## To22

The last great laugh I had was thanks to B-Mo off of Adventure Time. It's too hard to explain, I wish I could find a clip. B-Mo is hilarious.

Edit: Here's the clip, but it's lacking the suspenseful buildup that made it so hilarious. What happened got me by surprise, best laugh I had in a while.


----------



## MuckyMuck

Adventure Time is just brilliant.

This was the last thing that made me laugh though:


----------



## Ckg2011

Eddie Izzard rules.


----------



## Idontgetit




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## DenizenOfDespair

Watching ridiculous youtube videos with my friend last night


----------



## housebunny

Ckg2011 said:


> Eddie Izzard rules.


:lol "***** it, I'll get a tray."


----------



## CharmedOne

With almost 47,000,000 views, I must've been one of the few people on this planet who never saw the Sweet Brown video until last night. I apparently need to get more of a life--and ain't nobody got time fo dat.






:banana :boogie :banana :boogie :banana :boogie :banana :boogie :banana :boogie


----------



## MuckyMuck

That ^.
Its a hilarious video but out of all the things, spotting Sean Connery clapping in the background at 2.12 almost killed me.


----------



## Kalliber

A cat named pipi


----------



## DenizenOfDespair

A Seinfeld episode


----------



## Tinydancer20

Probably something I said cus I'm a riot


----------



## housebunny

I took some methionine today and it had an unexpected effect on me, I started laughing at how I look in the mirror.

Also, this picture kind of makes me laugh. There's just something 
about the piglet's forehead and face.


----------



## CharmedOne

RelinquishedHell said:


>


:haha I wish there was a Barney version of this for my roommate. And I wish I could say why.



Idontgetit said:


> *I'm going to hell*


:twisted

:yes

:evil


----------



## T Studdly

A funny glitch in Skyrim xD


----------



## GiftofGABA




----------



## The Islander




----------



## MuckyMuck

The picture of the egg and girl above is hilarious.

The last thing that made me laugh was this:


----------



## GiftofGABA

LOL! Ricky the genius! Trailer Park Boys is the best thing to come out of Canada since...well since something. Beachcombers?


----------



## housebunny




----------



## RyanAdams

The Honest Trailer for Harry Potter. And I've never even watched a Harry Potter film. Not sure how I got most of the jokes.


----------



## sad vlad

Conan O'Brien


----------



## hammerfast

Gay leno


----------



## Elad

clearly fake but i smirked nonetheless.


----------



## Elad




----------



## GiftofGABA




----------



## MuckyMuck




----------



## cole phelps

when pusha t said WOOOOO im on my rick flair 

I cant finish the sentence because he swears but it cracked me up so much because ive been WOOOO'ing in tribute to flair lately and a lot of other people in t.v/music are doing the same I think its hilarious.


----------



## runnerchick16

One of my best friends! I love all kinds of humor, really depends on the moments theyre used!


----------



## Kalliber

My friends drawing xD " mmm"


----------



## housebunny




----------



## H i




----------



## housebunny




----------



## dkarazhov

This post.


----------



## Spinny

Kim Ung-yong said:


> Baka and Test, ep. 11.


I. Love. That anime. I laughed really hard at that, maybe I'll watch it again after finals hahah.

The last thing that made me laugh 'till I was on the floor was this review of sugarless Haribo Gummy Bears.

http://www.amazon.com/review/R3FTHS...e=UTF8&ASIN=B000EVQWKC&linkCode=&nodeID=&tag=

I swear you'll die laughing.


----------



## Elad

I'm easily amused


----------



## renegade disaster

I want to believe in flying squids too. everyone knows the reference pic but I thought i'd stick in in here anyway;


----------



## MuckyMuck




----------



## Hermiter

Joke

A kid saw his parents having sex and asked if he could climb on thinking it was a horsey ride. At the end part he said "Hold on dad, the mailman usually falls off during this part"


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Watching my old neighbor put up Christmas lights by driving her truck across the lawn and standing on the bumper when there is a perfectly good ladder standing right there in her garage.


----------



## CharmedOne




----------



## GiftofGABA

http://xkcd.com/874/


----------



## mattiemoocow

Olan Rogers






Outside of the internet, Umm, I made myself laugh because I was proud of myself for going out and checking the mail and I thought that was pretty silly.


----------



## mattiemoocow

CharmedOne said:


>


oh MY GOD LOLLLL


----------



## birdylove

I was making weird faces at my friend and every time I did, my friend made a weird face and in those moments I laughed nonstop.


----------



## CharmedOne

Got told the Disney Channel video of this wasn't available in the UK (so it's possible maybe not in other places either?) but this link _*is*_, so I'm reposting cuz this is just so...wrong...and...wacky...and it's Disney :evil :haha

(The only thing that gets cut off by being a few seconds shorter is that one guy says, "WOW, she had actual squirrels in her pants!" and the other guy says, "We just got served."








CharmedOne said:


>





mattiemoocow said:


> oh MY GOD LOLLLL


I KNOW, RIGHT?!!!!


----------



## Alkalinity




----------



## The Islander




----------



## karenw

Without going into full detail, I've just advised someone to either rise above it or to say something in response to what garbage the other person said, their response was 'well I'm not going to just run in there and say it' haha, I did say beforehand next time they annoy you say it.


----------



## lad

My mate admitting he looks like the controller out of Thomas the tank engine.


----------



## Juno1984

renegade disaster said:


>


:lol


----------



## CharmedOne

The Islander said:


> "If you are lonely when you're alone, you are in bad company." -Jean-Paul Sartre


And "Hell is other people." -- Jean-Paul Sartre. I sense a theme... (No Exit is a great play, btw...)


----------



## Citrine




----------



## Whatev




----------



## CharmedOne

Something so wrong... It's almost always something just so, so wrong... I'd make a New Year's resolution on this, but I know it's pretty much hopeless and would be broken in a day--maybe not even...:fall My last post of Dan Savage's advice column called "Catnip"--just not gonna repost right here cuz I don't even know how long I'll let the original remain...


----------



## diamondheart89

Citrine said:


>


He is so awesome. :lol


----------



## MuckyMuck

Up at like 5am to pluck some turkeys, when we started it we put on the radio and this Christmas song called "little donkey" came on and we just couldn't stop laughing all the way thru, we found the song hilarious.


----------



## lithocardium

Made me laugh to tears when they called the guy.


----------



## crimeclub

It's older, but it never get's old..


----------



## SummerRae

Well besides conversations on here, it would have to be when I cut the tip of my finger off trying to make brownies....o______O
hahahaha


----------



## Amorphousanomaly

Key and Peele.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly

Juno1984 said:


> :lol


Oh man, that's screwed up. I lol'd. :3


----------



## Tokztero




----------



## Elad




----------



## Juno1984

VickieKitties said:


> Oh man, that's screwed up. I lol'd. :3


It is and we just couldn't help ourselves!


----------



## Kalliber

This pony gif..walking backwards lol


----------



## Iced




----------



## Elad




----------



## BelowtheCurrent

Calling bs and taking pretty much the whole deck of cards after being wrong, I was so sure too.


----------



## Boriya

Another user on another thread talked about a game where you replace "heart" in a song title with "d***". One example given was "Two d***s beat as one". Funniest thing I've read in a while.


----------



## The Islander




----------



## MuckyMuck




----------



## EmptyRoom

Bruiser: I'm not a stalker

Made me giggle like a weirdo with its paranoid humor


----------



## matahari

just last Christmas with all my cousin brothers. we joked and spoke till wee hours of the morning that i slept on the chair i was sitting but my cousin brother was talking to me !


----------



## Mirizzle

Listening to Rooster Teeth. If you like video games I highly suggest their podcasts and their Lets Play youtube channel.


----------



## The Islander




----------



## SunshineSam218

The dinner scene from The Rules Of Attraction, haha!


----------



## rambo

this.


----------



## MuckyMuck




----------



## cmed




----------



## SummerRae




----------



## SummerRae

bucket hat said:


> another user on another thread talked about a game where you replace "heart" in a song title with "d***". One example given was "two d***s beat as one". Funniest thing i've read in a while.


*wait new laugh!! That was my thread! Lmfao!!!
<3*


----------



## ToughUnderdog




----------



## JustRachel

Impractical jokers. Oh my god, it takes a lot to make me lol properly but this had me in FITS of giggles :lol


----------



## Kalliber

My love <3


----------



## SunshineSam218




----------



## Ai

The last thing that made me laugh was my sister. I have a habit of being able to predict and finish her trains of thought when she loses them, pulling obscure references out of thin air... and it drives her bonkers.

For example:

[Sister]: "Like that movie, where she... Where she..."
[Me]: "Mhmm"
[Sister]: "... You don't know!"
[Me]: "I _do_ know."
[Sister]: "What movie was I talking about?"
[Me]: "The one where she gets sucked into the real world..."
[Sister]: "... You _do_ know... _How_ did you know!? I gave you NOTHING!"


----------



## abuser

Last night I watched American Psycho. There's this scene - Patrick about to have sex with the prostitutes Christie and Sabrina. He commands Christie to get down on her knees so Sabrina can see her *******. Then continues to explain some sh*t about Phil Collins and Genesis, and then: "Sabrina, don't just stare at it, eat it" :lol:lol:lol


----------



## twitchy666

edwestwickfan said:


> And what type of humor do you prefer : campy/cheesy, clever/quickwitted, dry/sarcastic, friendly, goofy, obscure, or raunchy?
> 
> me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my humor is witty


I like the attitude - a notch away from bliss. She looks the same as Catherine Zeta Jones √


----------



## twitchy666

the best I ever feel is laughing at myself when I fail and closest to edge of health wheeled around strapped to a stretcher. The mythsome glare of those who smile at me, and my glorious nature to not be violent :um

Best thrill is with harsh ends of the weather spectrum

and when SAS gets a bad database error webpage when a relook shows my text *is* recorded - therefore a committed transaction


----------



## renegade disaster

a sign which read

"live lobster 
dancing nightly 
liquor in the front
poker in the rear."


----------



## TenYears

F***, I haven't laughed or smiled in almost two years. Since my gf died.


----------



## renegade disaster

TenYears said:


> F***, I haven't laughed or smiled in almost two years. Since my gf died.


sorry to hear that man.


----------



## fcmallari02

I've watched a video of a monkey doing jerk off, it's so ****ing hilarious, he tasted it after cumming lol. I was laughing so hard


----------



## moveon

^^I giggled at this.


----------



## Tokztero

The best actor ever.


----------



## housebunny

_"They say_ _it takes more certainty than talent to be a star. I mean_, _look at John_ _Stamos..." _


----------



## sbr

renegade disaster said:


> a sign which read
> 
> "live lobster
> dancing nightly
> liquor in the front
> poker in the rear."


Haha, this was the very last thing that made me laugh!

I'm so thankful for this thread - I needed to laugh. Bad.


----------



## kassume

Which president was the most innocent?

Abraham Lincoln.
_He was in-a-cent._


----------



## SilentWitness




----------



## Kalliber

This meme on facebook


----------



## CookieCrumble

When me and my friend looked at funny pictures lol


----------



## MindOverMood

Compilation of SNL cast members breaking character.


----------



## Mikebissle

SilentWitness said:


>


I guess this was the last thing that made me laugh... :teeth


----------



## cmed




----------



## Elad




----------



## crimeclub

Also..


----------



## millenniumman75

crimeclub said:


>


OMG! You know, somebody mentioned that he was pulling a Miley Cyrus, but I had no idea that it would become THIS uncanny.

You know.....Justin could actually get deported if he is convicted. Once he does his time, if any, he could be sent back to Canada for his work visa violation.

He doesn't turn 20 until March 1st, according to the arrest document. He apparently had a .04 blood alcohol level (he is 19, though, which gets him in trouble automatically), marijuana and prescription medications in his system.


----------



## Roberto

No way, Miley is doing her own thing and that is pretty smart. Better to destroy that beep bop image sooner than later. Bieber is a complete and total wayward puppet, still hanging on to what was at the direction of his bosses, like spears before she straightened out and went on to doing shows in vegas. The teeny bopper gig is really harsh on adolescents and the world audience is so mean and unforgiving.


----------



## MuckyMuck




----------



## cmed

I was just wondering if they were going to make another one of these this year. And they did. And now I'm laughing.


----------



## housebunny




----------



## SilentWitness




----------



## ineverwipe

Sawyer on Lost


----------



## Yggdrarox

Watching Nostalgia Critics review of Face/Off


----------



## Crimson Lotus

So cruel yet so hilarious.


----------



## Steinerz




----------



## calichick

I absolutely love Vitaly on Youtube. His videos are so friggin hilarious, even if I'm having a down day, I will laugh uncontrollably for 5 minutes.

The Do you Even Lift stunt, or the pull up your pants stunt. I DIE. Love this dude.


----------



## ASB20

Clarence BEEFTANK.


----------



## Tokztero

He got'em good.


----------



## renegade disaster

http://www.gamespot.com/street-cleaning-simulator/


----------



## Idontgetit




----------



## LetsBeReal

My friend sent me this:


----------



## ReginaldRaptor

I'm sure a lot of people have seen this.


----------



## AceEmoKid




----------



## cuppy

cmed said:


> I was just wondering if they were going to make another one of these this year. And they did. And now I'm laughing.


:haha I haven't seen his bad lip reading videos in a while!! love it ^_^


----------



## rikkie




----------



## calichick

omfg, reason why I am so obsessed with gay men.

I'm laughing hysterically for 5 minutes at this clip

"I dare you to put jam under my arm, and peanut butter under my other arm. And then wipe each armpit with a slice of bread, and then eat the peanut butter and jelly sandwich."

"Who the f*** says that?"

"Ryan."

"Can I just point out I didn't even say truth or dare, but I'll do it! Do it for the gaybies!"






R.O.F.L.


----------



## LolaViola

Watching Mike Tyson dance on SNL :b


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Fireflies

Edbassmaster and also Jack Vale on YouTube. Childish but some of it is hilarious. I'm addicted.


----------



## Crimson Lotus

The Pokemon TV show is getting rather risque :lol:


----------



## EternalTime




----------



## MuckyMuck

The little burnt Albanian kid with the Scottish accent cracks me up every time:


----------



## czersalad19

Watched a segment of Louis C.K. 's standup "Drugs are a solution"

because when I smoke weed I tend to feel the same way lol

Watch it!


----------



## MuckyMuck

czersalad19 said:


> Watched a segment of Louis C.K. 's standup "Drugs are a solution"
> 
> because when I smoke weed I tend to feel the same way lol
> 
> Watch it!


Loved that.

If you like that i think you might like this:


----------



## Elad

ok I didn't laugh that much but jesus christ.


----------



## KaitlynRose

My brother. I was asking him a question and he continued to brush me off or state witty retorts. Finally after pestering him awhile he replied offhandedly, "Sorry, I can't hear you, I'm taking my contacts out." Hearing that hurt a bit, but for some reason the absolute absurdity of that statement made me giggle like mad. He gave me the most incredulous look (which made me laugh harder) and then after a few moments said, "...I haven't heard you laugh in a long time." 

It was nice.


----------



## TenYears

For the entire twenty years that I've know my ex-wife, I've known her brother as well of course, and he has always hated girls, never had a girlfriend, no interest whatsoever. Except once in college, and I think it only lasted a couple of months. The other day my ex-wife told me that her brother and his brand new girlfriend drove to Las Vegas and got married. By a JP dressed as Elvis. Of course. Witnessed by his mom and dad and a few friends. That's the closest I've come to laughing in a while. I guess he found "the one" and wanted to grab her before anyone else did.


----------



## MuckyMuck




----------



## MuckyMuck

Came across this today, loved these guys growing up, it had me in stitches all the way thru. The twist at the end will put M. Night Shalalalalam to shame:


----------



## Lish3rs

I went to go see a movie last night.. And the lines were so bad that the corniness of them made me crack up.

It was one movie I didn't mind so much the teen girls behind us making a chatty comments every other line >_>


----------



## pup55

NSFW ( only swear word)


----------



## Tokztero

This conversation I had with a random person by e-mail. 

"RS": "Are you male or female?"

Me: I'm male. LOL were you expecting some hot girl? 

"RS": "No I figured you were male or some ugly a** female at best."

:teeth:lol:haha


----------



## intheshadows

"Weird" Al had a few cameos in those old "Naked Gun" movies.


----------



## Yer Blues

This one always cracks me up:


----------



## Elad




----------



## botok




----------



## P1e2

The show Chuck on Netflix.


----------



## MuckyMuck




----------



## millyxox

Funny Vine Videos


----------



## Elad




----------



## Jesuszilla

Listening to British Olympic commentators.


----------



## TenYears

My 13 yr old daughter talkin about her love affair with Justin Beiber. OMG, I almost ran off the road. WTF.


----------



## AceEmoKid




----------



## AceEmoKid

Me.


----------



## MindOverMood

Shouldn't have, but did.


----------



## AceEmoKid

i think i tapped into my inner 12-year-old sense of humor.


----------



## Mochyn

A Mr.Burns tattoo a guy showed me on his arm, I thought we were just talking about random regrettable tattoo _ideas_ until he pulled up his sleeve.


----------



## Elad

Making me lol hard. Mostly because its not even that exaggerated, a lot of bogans in aus/nz talk like this.


----------



## mcmuffinme

I've been obsessing over Eric Andre this weekend.


----------



## Jesuszilla

So good ol' Dragon Age banter


----------



## KaitlynRose

My Stocking Shimeji. She is just so endlessly amusing. <3


----------



## AceEmoKid

Don't know whether to laugh or cry. I did chuckle a bit.


----------



## Nitrogen

AceEmoKid said:


> Don't know whether to laugh or cry. I did chuckle a bit.


why isn't scarlett on there wtf


----------



## Tokztero

While walking on the street I found this candy trail, which led to a homeless encampment.


----------



## MuckyMuck

Elad said:


> Making me lol hard. Mostly because its not even that exaggerated, a lot of bogans in aus/nz talk like this.


HAhahahahahahahaha Brilliant, just brilliant.

Who needs drugs when you have this type of mental **** on youtube:


----------



## Jesuszilla

Nitrogen said:


> why isn't scarlett on there wtf


I think it's supposed to be an Ellen Page joke


----------



## KaitlynRose

The real question is _who _has not made me _stop_ laughing.


----------



## Citrine




----------



## Citrine




----------



## MetroCard

Brocks dub!


----------



## ChaoticMess

This comment made me laugh:

A man and his wife had just won the lottery, and were discussing what each of them were gonna do with there money. The wife states that she is gonna get a boob job. The man says he is gonna fix up his old Oldsmobile. She laughs and says to him "Why bother fixing up that old piece of ****? Why don't you just buy a brand new car?" The man then turns to her and says "My point exactly"


----------



## cuppy

My Astronomy professor, he's so funny! ^_^


----------



## HollaFlower

<kyourek> There was a 23% drop in temperature.
<nappyjallapy> That's almost 25%!
<kyourek> ... That was one of the most worthless comments I've ever heard.


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## AceEmoKid

I am so done with the internet....

...for tonight...


----------



## MCHB

Conversation at work two guys were having involving Sailor's and Manatee's. I'll um...leave that to your imaginations! :sus


----------



## Koichi

Yer Blues said:


>


That.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Oh my gosh.










Priceless reaction on Fluttershy's part.


----------



## TenYears

*No way in hell this guy shoulda been allowed to have kids lol*


----------



## Taaylah

Apparently I had a funny dream last night because I woke up laughing this morning.


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## AceEmoKid

I didn't think it was ridiculously funny, but I did chuckle at a few parts. I'm mostly astounded at his memory and his ability to smoothly transition from one act to the next. The end song was pretty awesome too, pantomiming a looping machine, like remixing a song in real life.


----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## Mochyn

I rarely get sent funny links but I just got one and laughed so much I had tears running down my face, they were just pics of bad cakes! I wonder if I sought out funny stuff on the internet would I laugh like that everyday or would the fun wear off, would the internet run out of funny stuff? no surely that's not possible.


----------



## DenizenOfDespair




----------



## AlbertaBlues

An hour ago watching 500 days of summer. Joseph gordan levitt has to be my all time favorite actor. I feel as if i would get along well with the characters he plays in his movies.. smart, witty, charming, intelligent...etc anyways haha So back to the point.

It was a scene where he was smiling at summer and they were both laughing together. It wasn't really a belly laugh of mine. But it made me laugh and happy thinking of how I want a relationship exactly like the one portrayed in the movie.


----------



## dark

DerSteppenwolf said:


> The Pokemon TV show is getting rather risque :lol:


Oh jeez XD dat ash booty.


----------



## AceEmoKid

oh my god crying


----------



## tea111red

still hilarious.


----------



## One Man Band

I have a sense of humor that's based around standup comedians. I love modern comedians like Louis CK, Bill Burr, Joe Rogan, and Jim Jefferies. Very smart observational humor that's not made to pander to the audience. I think I have a very fine sense of humor; if I watch mainstream comedies or listen to more niche comedians like Kevin Hart or Ralphie May, I just don't find that funny.

Anyway, I was just watching Louis CK's special "Hilarious", and there's this one joke that makes me laugh so *****ing hard every time I watch it. The timing and delivery of this punchline is just perfect. The joke begins at 5:34, and the punchline's at 5:57.


----------



## Elad




----------



## Meoow95

Watching a video of a pitbull puppy trying so desperatly to get up on to a treamill and run on it. Too kewt.


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures

My bicycle got stolen from a train station on monday; then on tuesday I get off the train and see a bike in the rack - WITH NO LOCK. It was ****ing nice bike, too (unlike mine). Powder blue with red accerssories - my dream color scheme for a bike. NO idea why, but this little coincidence cracked me up. (Also, if you're wondering, no I didn't steal the bike. Though no doubt someone else did .)


----------



## Starless Sneetch

The great Vincent Price! I love his expression at 0:44


----------



## Elad




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## DenizenOfDespair

Watching this video again


----------



## cosmicslop

dave attell. you dirty man you.


----------



## cuppy




----------



## KaitlynRose

In my anatomy and physiology class we have started learning about blood. Today we were examining slides of different blood types and diseases under a microscope in a lab. A classmate of mine at a neighboring table turned towards me and asked very seriously:

"Do you have Malaria (she was referring to the slide)?"

And I responded with:

"I would hope not!"

It was quite amusing.


----------



## DenizenOfDespair




----------



## housebunny




----------



## RelinquishedHell

I saw CHP pull someone over on the freeway last night and as he got off his bike, he forgot about his kick stand and started walking towards the car. His bike fell over and his headlight broke.


----------



## PandaBearx

Oh god I don't know what's wrong with me. Lol


----------



## Citrine




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## AceEmoKid

f


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## fight2finish

Someone told me they were nibbling on turtle legs/meat, and me with my vivid imagination :haha


----------



## fight2finish

Need a laugh? Here, laugh at my expense:
I'm sitting here in the library doing some work, intensely looking at my screen, and then I look up and there's this gorgeous girl standing there about to sit down right in front of me (there like little 2-people cubicles here). I play it smooth like she wasn't all that, yawn, look out the window - go back to work. In my mind I start dialoguing... *do you want to say something? nah... I'm just not in the mood... I'm not really feeling 100% today, what if it gets awkward... well... you never know... why not... if the opportunity presents.. [abrupt, dismal, needle snatched off record player interruption]*

...this towering Gaston-looking dude walks over and gives her something and then walks away. Had to be her boyfriend or husband. He's sitting in another cubicle a little ways away.
.
.
.

-___-

I just smiled, smh and chuckled to myself. _I'm kinda glad though because I didn't feel like saying anything anyway lol_... Die (of embarrassment) another day


----------



## MuckyMuck

My Cousin Vinny, the movie...


----------



## jamery

Southern Comfort dancing commercial. Greatest thing I've seen in a while


----------



## AceEmoKid




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## AceEmoKid

I have no idea what this song is but it's hilarious.


----------



## Starless Sneetch

I forgot how awesome this movie is. I can't watch this scene without laughing. (The laughter starting at 1:36 is so contagious!)


----------



## Tokztero




----------



## ineverwipe

Triumph the insult comic dog videos on YouTube lol


----------



## calichick

"The upcoming generation is called Generation Y. As in, Why do they take so many pictures of themselves?"

lmfao. Love Ellen.


----------



## AceEmoKid

We watched Public Enemy in my film class today. I couldn't stop giggling, even though there were no intentional jokes. Just some of the mannerisms of the actors were ****ing hilarious to me for no reason. I literally couldn't contain myself. I hope no one heard me giggling in the otherwise silent theater. O_O


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## KaitlynRose

Oh goodness, I am laughing so hard I am crying.

I was listening to my Anime Radio Station and randomly the old Digimon and Pokemon theme song played in Japanese. Imagine my nostalgia... I was so tempted to sing along and it was just... so... _funny. _

I do not even know anymore.


----------



## Wulfgar

The 2nd part of this video..


----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## Mittens76

My sister telling my older sister that she is going to mess up her baby mentally.

BTW she had her child today. Yeah!


----------



## Wulfgar

Watch the whole thing....


----------



## Ocwhale

When i looked in the mirror


----------



## AceEmoKid




----------



## ShatteredGlass

Caddicarus' video about 'The worst game ever made'


----------



## AceEmoKid




----------



## PlayerOffGames

AceEmoKid said:


>


 yes! >_<'


----------



## Citrine




----------



## Tokztero

Hot/sexy tutor. "Ooohh!!!!.... What!!!..... Eeei!!!!...... Oohh" "But you keep disturbing me"


----------



## JustThisGuy

Citrine said:


> letter


That is too damned adorable.


----------



## i suck at life

Citrine said:


>


hahaha nice


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Perkins

(though more like a pamphlet.)


----------



## AceEmoKid




----------



## ShatteredGlass

AceEmoKid said:


>


:haha That's hilarious for some reason!


----------



## ShatteredGlass

AceEmoKid said:


>


Pretty much.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

The last thing that made me laugh was the 'First kiss' video. How does that crap have 66 million views? lol society.

Also, Flappy Bird's coming back.

R.I.P PRODUCTIVITY


----------



## Crimson Lotus




----------



## coeur_brise

Texting my mom saying "Should I stay or go (some place)?"
Then asking her, "What does Jesus say?!" She is Catholic and does not care that I asked.


----------



## Mittens76

Aside from the posts. My sister asked my fathers' girlfriends granddaughter what she wanted to be when she grew up, she answered "A princess" and my sister said "You know that is unrealistic."


----------



## The Islander




----------



## sev22624

Watching Dragonzball PeePee by Oneyng on youtube, and watching Rooster Teeth/Achievement Hunter in general


----------



## Serephina

Watching the wild birds in my garden. They're defending territory and building nests ................................................................................ perhaps you had to be there :blank


----------



## Perkins




----------



## SAnonimous

I laughed while i wasn't puking violently.


----------



## cmed

I could listen to this kid for hours :lol


----------



## Perkins




----------



## AndCounting




----------



## AceEmoKid

Made me chuckle and also describes my split demeanor between online and offline interaction.


----------



## AceEmoKid

CravingBass said:


> The last thing that made me laugh was the 'First kiss' video. How does that crap have 66 million views? lol society.


Oh god, I've heard that mentioned all over the place lately. Finally watched it upon your mention. Lol, I'm wondering why it has gone viral as well. And what is the point of the film? Is it supposed to be comedic? Or is it just some sort of odd social experiment?


----------



## AceEmoKid

OMFG one of my old classmates texted me with a photo of a TV playing MLP episodes at the animation club, with the text beneath reading, "I can't believe we are watching this in the labs right now...." He knows I'm obsessed with MLP since I talk about it all the time. I'm half inclined to run over there are brony it up with all my pony related merchandise right now. :b


----------



## Nitrogen

some spammer followed me on soundcloud like user2483398 and their avatar was just this giant ****ing huge *** booty and i'm aughing so hard still what inthe ever living ****


----------



## AceEmoKid

^ ****ing christ i get those all the time. same with ****ing tumblr. they usually unfollow within a day if you don't follow back. they're only out for your cutie booty.

um and i just laughed at this for like 10 hours


----------



## Nitrogen

AceEmoKid said:


> ^ ****ing christ i get those all the time. same with ****ing tumblr. they usually unfollow within a day if you don't follow back. they're only out for your cutie booty.
> 
> um and i just laughed at this for like 10 hours


what the **** why am i laughing omfg


----------



## AceEmoKid

Nitrogen said:


> what the **** why am i laughing omfg


b/c ur liek 14 right


----------



## Bawsome




----------



## CEB32

Thanks to a friend i chat with online i redsicovered old British greats, the fact im related to him makes it even funnier ;-)


----------



## SeeYouInDream

Well, I was looking through twitter and I saw a National Geographic tweet about something that caught my interest:

Why Do Zebras Have Stripes? New Study Offers Strong Evidence
http://newswatch.nationalgeographic.com/2014/04/01/zebras-stripes-evolution-animals-science/

I read through it and for some reason found this so funny!:

"It's also not known why biting flies steer clear of stripes."

I dunno, I just read that and the way it was written seemed funny to me. Imagining biting flies being like, "Oh ****! STRIPES! NOOO!" whenever they see them seemed so strange and amusing!

And it's interesting that we can't figure out why. I laughed so much actually, haha! I love stripes, too!

It's probably not that funny to people LOL but I'm just a weirdo!


----------



## intheshadows




----------



## GravityBlues

Really cheese-y special effects from an Old Tokusatsu


----------



## AceEmoKid

Expert Village clearly employs only the top notch musicians/teachers. Definitely not amateurs trying to convince the masses they really know how to play this random *** pair of congas that was thrown at them.


----------



## AceEmoKid




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## AceEmoKid




----------



## AceEmoKid

Max Gilardi is a huge d*** (and you can't blame it on his "humor style"), but I still find him funny sometimes. At least this one wasn't as bad as when he treated his fans nearly like monkeys at Animate Miami and Canterlot Gardens. Those were just dreadful. My laughter quickly turned into a frown seeing his fans turn from genuine appreciation and enthusiasm to shocked and hurt.


----------



## AceEmoKid

crying forever


----------



## saganist

My life in general sucks so much that recently when I have thought about it I sometimes just start laughing hysterically. I don't care about anything at this point. Things could not get any worse. My life is such a dark comedy :lol

Also I like to laugh at other people's "problems". Most people don't even know what real problems are. This could be some kind of narcissistic thinking. I would not be surprised, since my father most likely has NPD and it has affected me a lot.


----------



## Nitrogen

i can't f***ing believe this


----------



## harrison




----------



## Caramelito

Some vids I watched last night.


----------



## AceEmoKid

I laughed for no apparent reason.


----------



## AceEmoKid

I find it hilarious that the first genuine conversation I ever had with my roommate after living with her for several months was about drugs. We discussed our drugs histories (mine none recreationally; hers, being an extrovert, having smoked weed several times and consumed alcohol), hilarious ways to get high off of "natural foods," to which she offered me her banana peel to smoke (lol), and finally we talked about pharmaceuticals. I finally told her how I was also going to try to snag some other OTCs in addition to the sleeping pills (which I actually have a practical use for -- insomnia, and I need it desperately). She thought I was joking at first, but then she became a bit concerned and said she wouldn't let me overdose. XD But I'm still going to do it. She's still driving me to get sleeping pills, so I'll just grab something then. We also compared our medicines and tried to see what ingredients were in them. She was literally rolling on the floor when she found her liquid nyquil and discovered you could potentially get high off of it (if you have enough strength to stay awake to feel the high). She jokingly offered me some. That was actually kind of funny. I enjoyed that interaction, strange as it was, and it felt good to reveal a something so ridiculous, something I would normally keep a secret and feel guilty about.


----------



## probably offline

"Father why do you cry?"


----------



## Nanuki

.


----------



## AceEmoKid

^That video. Omfg. So turned on.


----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## AceEmoKid




----------



## cmed




----------



## millenniumman75




----------



## AceEmoKid

I'm wondering if this is all staged/acted out, because I've heard that salvia doesn't do anything for most people. But maybe it does work for some. Hm. Nonetheless, pretty hilarious video. I love how they did it in the wilderness where there are a thousand more variables out of your control. Sigh. Lol.


----------



## guedz

I laugh at my own jokes occasionally, but jokes I crack are mostly in Spanish (being surrounded by predominantly non-English speakers) of random things that occur at work... Humor is what keeps me going since I practically live there.


----------



## guedz

Also, this co-worker looks like Manny Paquiao, and as he puts his boxes on the conveyer belt to be received upstairs, someone wrote "Paquiao" on one of them. I bursted out laughing for some reason


----------



## guedz

The tub told the toilet "you may get more *** than me but I take **** from no one"


----------



## tronjheim

A webpage which had a list of images "determining" if one had a dirty mind.


----------



## Bawsome




----------



## AceEmoKid

^ omfg

anyway. moving on to dora ice cream trucks.


----------



## intheshadows

MAD's parody of "Storage Wars" called "Storage Boors" lol 

Jarrod - Jerk-rod


----------



## Tokztero

There was this guy on the sidewalk who fell victim to a drive-by. A paintball drive-by.


----------



## cmed

Was just about to fall asleep last night then this scene came on...


----------



## ineverwipe

This vine of some guy making his man boobs dance


----------



## AceEmoKid

omgod


----------



## Bawsome




----------



## ShyFX

lol those are some scary a** bunnies Ace!


----------



## AceEmoKid




----------



## cosmicslop

I laughed pretty hard at this last night. Video is Fresh Off the Boat with Eddie Huang: Los Angeles.


----------



## ScottyKnows

I had a dream this girl I like came up to me and told me she loved me, I told her I loved her, and we kissed.

It didn't make me laugh, but I haven't been able to wipe this ****-eating grin off my face all day :b


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## AceEmoKid




----------



## RelinquishedHell

A coworker said this to me the other day: "Dude, we need to teach these cashier girls about tools. Lets give them random trivia questions". "What's a ratchet?" Mock girls answer: "Omg! Those are my girlfriends!"


----------



## seeking777

RelinquishedHell said:


> A coworker said this to me the other day: "Dude, we need to teach these cashier girls about tools. Lets give them random trivia questions". "What's a ratchet?" Mock girls answer: "Omg! Those are my girlfriends!"


:lol Although that word is supposed to have a negative connotation, it's just plain funny anytime a person says it no matter what they're talking about.

I like clever, smart, witty humor but also love random/stupid humor as well. For example, I love the Daily Show and The Colbert Report but also Parks & Recreation.

I was at the bus station yesterday talking to a bus driver and security guard. I recently moved to the area I live in and don't know the transit system very well yet. So the bus driver was telling the security guard to remind me of the right bus to take. So he said, "See I gave him an offer he can't refuse, he's gotta take it or otherwise he's gonna get it." It really cracked me up, it took me by surprise how funny it was. Then the security guard said, "I gotta make sure this girl gets on the right bus or else that bus driver's gonna kill me!" It sounds unoriginal but it was pretty funny.


----------



## lifeimpossible123

http://thugkitchen.com/ scroll down to the text


----------



## cmed




----------



## miminka

boyfriend and i were watching da ali g show in bed last night...


----------



## Perkins

"Condoleezza Rice, sounds like a Mexican dish. Maybe we should put her on a plate and send her to Mexico so the Mexicans will eat her! WHITE PAUR!"


----------



## TheMachine

Bray Wyatt singing. What a pisser!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blushy




----------



## Bawsome




----------



## Marko3




----------



## Bawsome




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## TenYears




----------



## Pillowtalk

ha ha ha ha ha!!! (It's about game of thrones. Warning M content rating!!)


----------



## ilovejehovah777

a funny prank video on youtube


----------



## monotonous

today i thought about change my avatar and this idea just cracked me up and im laughing uncontrollably on the subway


----------



## Bawsome

In a Lonely Place said:


> ​


ha ha these are awesome


----------



## Kalliber

That go bwuah!! Video


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## coeur_brise

Got a text: "you is smart, you is kind, you is potato." Thanks mom


----------



## Kalliber

this


----------



## lifeimpossible123

some dumb morons on youtube


----------



## Lasair

My Niece who is almost 4 months old was lying on the floor smiling and laughing, made me feel really happy xx


----------



## gamerguy

A funny anime I'm watching. Welcome to the NHK.


----------



## Perkins




----------



## HarryStanluv25

A Very Potter Senior Year :rofl


----------



## cuppy

lestrange said:


> Myself. Found two dead bees next to each other. Said "_to be or not to be_". Nobody else found it funny. I'm so lame...


:haha I love it ^_^


----------



## AceEmoKid




----------



## orsomething




----------



## TenYears




----------



## Fat Man




----------



## Kalliber

This meme about mothers day xD


----------



## Bawsome




----------



## Fat Man




----------



## alexnsa

My Canadian flatmate, who is hilarious. Her latest outrage was about how the latest Godzilla deserved a 3 out of 10


----------



## alexnsa

And my favourite humour is witty/clever, dry/sarcastic. And observational humour.


----------



## Bawsome

alexnsa said:


> And my favourite humour is witty/clever, dry/sarcastic. And observational humour.












:lol


----------



## alexnsa

Bawsome said:


> :lol


What is this a picture of Bawsome ?


----------



## Marko3

alexnsa said:


> What is this a picture of Bawsome ?


"there is one more chip.. and it has to go".... 
"no! no!.. u don't have to... thats an order! dont go!"
"yes.. it has to go. it has to be terminated.."
"nooooo..."
...then tears come to my eyes


----------



## alexnsa

alexnsa said:


> What is this a picture of Bawsome ?





Marko3 said:


> "there is one more chip.. and it has to go"....
> "no! no!.. u don't have to... thats an order! dont go!"
> "yes.. it has to go. it has to be terminated.."
> "nooooo..."
> ...then tears come to my eyes


Terminator :yes


----------



## Whatev




----------



## Marko3

alexnsa said:


> Terminator :yes


affirmative... human female...


----------



## JustThisGuy

My grandma.

"You're getting big. Wouldn't want to get in a fight with you." 

Why would I fight you grandma? Why?


----------



## Perkins




----------



## Pompeii




----------



## Diacetylmorphine




----------



## Lacking Serotonin

Impractical Jokers.


----------



## Martimnp

I almost fell off my chair laughing:


----------



## TryingMara

The Graham Norton Show


----------



## EternalTime

How ridiculous the class sword arena LAN game of unreal tournament went xD since it took so long to get a kill everyone was standing in one corner defending and striking.


----------



## TheRob

Someone sent me this video, and I snorted.

This is a llama bouncing to DMX.


----------



## Perkins

"The first time a girl ever took her underwear off in front of me I said, “Golly, it’s just like I seen in the pictures!” in a very 1920’s voice. I don’t know why I thought that was a good idea. She didn’t laugh. I didn’t laugh. That was probably one of the darkest days of my life."


----------



## ThunderChild

Watching Frasier. Niles is the best character in that show


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Aribeth

I saw a bunch of kids with Down Syndrome on tv. :]


----------



## CWe

andreiuca said:


> I saw a bunch of kids with Down Syndrome on tv. :]


That's mean! you seem evil


----------



## Aribeth

CWe said:


> That's mean! you seem evil


I honestly get a kick out of hearing that :b
thank you ^^


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Every now and then I get in this strange state where things that aren't funny make me laugh. And then, the fact that I'm laughing at something that isn't even funny makes me laugh harder. Sometimes when something just makes a tremendous amount of noise, I laugh my *** off. Like if a car has a bad muffler and it sounds terrible, it just cracks me up.


----------



## CWe

andreiuca said:


> I honestly get a kick out of hearing that :b
> thank you ^^


That your evil? Ok...:clap


----------



## Kirsty1987




----------



## PandaBearx

Twilight and being sleep deprived.


----------



## housebunny

Perkins said:


> I don't know why I thought that was a good idea.


:lol



Kirsty1987 said:


>


Wow that guy is really good at that!


----------



## Perkins

Chad Smith Will Ferrell in the same room. The prophecy is now complete.




Drum-off!


----------



## cmed




----------



## WillYouStopDave

TheRob said:


> Someone sent me this video, and I snorted.
> 
> This is a llama bouncing to DMX.


 :lol

That's fantastic!


----------



## W A N D E R L U S T

Someone titled a thread in the Frustration section "DO YOU FEEL ME!" and I giggled. Oh the maturity I have is just too damn high!


----------



## W A N D E R L U S T

TigerLilly02 said:


> Someone titled a thread in the Frustration section "DO YOU FEEL ME!" and I giggled. Oh the maturity I have is just too damn high!


My bad it was actually "Anyone feel me?" But I still laughed


----------



## JeruHendrix

"She said what's your #? I said 1-800-Hell-No.
*****, get going before I drop you with my elbow." 

I'm not normally a fan of misogyny, but that lyric had me cracking up for it's comical ignorance.


----------



## cafune

I was rolling.


----------



## lifeimpossible123

my mom


----------



## SmartCar

*Asian Horror Movie Prank..& Brazilian Pranks*
















There's more but these are just a few:lol


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## lifeimpossible123

i love ironic humor


----------



## lifeimpossible123

a meme


----------



## TenYears

*"The Panty Dropper"*

The reactions made me laugh, this car is beeeeeast


----------



## Bawsome




----------



## Ineko

TenYears said:


> The reactions made me laugh, this car is beeeeeast


I call bs it wasn't even a stick


----------



## TenYears

Ineko said:


> I call bs it wasn't even a stick


Yeah, that's the one fault with it. That's OK, when I get one yooouu can't ride in it. How bout that. You probly can't even drive a stick miss smartypants :roll


----------



## Ineko

TenYears said:


> Yeah, that's the one fault with it. That's OK, when I get one yooouu can't ride in it. How bout that. You probly can't even drive a stick miss smartypants :roll


meanie


----------



## cosmicslop

I ate the last pickle in the tupperware and immediately thought about that Hannibal Burress joke about pickle juice. I have some experimentation to do in the near future.


----------



## lifeimpossible123

this woman i know at school


----------



## Steinerz

Some random people.


----------



## cuppy

This gif from tumblr










Caption: "me participating in a group project"

:haha


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Imbored21

Types of Humor I like:
Witty
Sarcastic
Cocky
Cute
Cheesy
Prank Videos (IDK what category they would fit under but I love them)

Last thing that made me laugh:


----------



## Perkins




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## cosmicslop

Lol, My new favorite picture. My new philosophy. My new way of life.


----------



## TenYears




----------



## orsomething

it's just so, so bad


----------



## Perkins




----------



## AceEmoKid




----------



## coeur_brise

Hearing someone I know say, "I wish I knew how to quit you." And the other person says, "You should learn how to start me."


----------



## orsomething




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## Vergen

When I saw how weak and girly Obama was in that "workout" video.


----------



## Tokztero

Some random girl told me "look I shaved my armpit." I replied "good for you".


----------



## AceEmoKid




----------



## Pompeii

How to kill time in a deserted Las Vegas airport:


----------



## vanishingpt

Suits webisodes from season 3. SO HILARIOUS. Also caught the new opener today


----------



## Perkins




----------



## Bawsome




----------



## entangled




----------



## Andre

Ina movie i was just watching, texas sucked because the footballers father taped his sons hands to the ball because his son would not answer his fathers question, "why cant you hold onto the ball?"


----------



## A Void Ant

Trailer Park Boys.


----------



## DenizenOfDespair




----------



## cosmicslop




----------



## MindOverMood

I laughed at this for about 5 minutes straight. The baby's face:lol.


----------



## tea111red




----------



## Hermiter




----------



## cmed




----------



## tea111red




----------



## Pompeii

http://www.smh.com.au/world/student-gets-stuck-in-giant-stone-vagina-in-germany-20140623-zsiet.html


----------



## The Islander

An insanely random joke in Family Guy


----------



## cosmicslop

Aparna Nancherla's twitter always makes me laugh. she is perfect.


----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## The Islander

:,D


----------



## W A N D E R L U S T




----------



## cosmicslop

lmao










:clap:troll


----------



## SvanThorXx

One of my friends did a Chris Farley impression and I laughed so hard that I couldn't breathe. That hasn't happened in years.


----------



## amandalynnnxoxo

This picture of a guy holding a sign that said "Call me" in his front yard lmao...the weirdos that add you on Facebook...


----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## Daniel2222

Tosh.0


----------



## slyfox




----------



## orsomething

slyfox said:


>


that was fantastic

in the same vein of political hilarity, this is a classic that i never get tired of:


----------



## ByStorm

This one scene in Orange is the New Black


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed




----------



## cosmicslop

Amazing. They're not holding back in that hashtag.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Jack in the box's marketing strategy towards stoners.


----------



## seeking777

cosmicslop said:


> Amazing. They're not holding back in that hashtag.


 daaaaaaaaaanng


----------



## cmed




----------



## The Islander

:spit


----------



## WanderingMind001




----------



## The Islander




----------



## Caterpillar13

When my two year old attacked me like a crazed lunatic


----------



## cosmicslop

I don't care if this guy is being serious or not.


----------



## Brilliantly Beta

The last thing that properly brought me to tears with laughter was when I was watching frozen with my family. I'd watched it before and watched it again with my dad present because he hadn't seen it. I recall the line "I want you to take me up the north mountain" and my dad instantly looking at my brother with a real perverted grin, wide eyed, mouth slightly agape.

For the next ten minutes I recall only being able to make high pitched squeals and grunts, while my eyes opened like flood gates, I began shaking inconsolably and my sides were on the brink of splitting open. Every time I thought I'd recovered I lost it again!

Amazing thread  laughing to tears has always been and always will be something I can't live without doing once in a while .


----------



## EternalTime

Finding a subreddit just for pocket sand. xD


----------



## JustThisGuy

EternalTime said:


> Finding a subreddit just for pocket sand. xD












Ashasha!


----------



## feels




----------



## SeeYouInDream

AceEmoKid said:


>


Lordy Lou. That literally made me laugh so much I thought I was going to cry. If it's really from an actual textbook, I wonder which one exactly and what course it's meant to be used for, haha!

Thanks for posting that! It was so great! :-D


----------



## iDreamedaDream




----------



## iDreamedaDream

Honest titles for Pinterest boards


----------



## cameleonhair

This video.


----------



## cameleonhair

DenizenOfDespair said:


>


that would probably be funny if it wasn't wrong on all levels.


----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## ShatteredGlass

:rofl


----------



## moloko




----------



## marianammsfc

This ^

I'm still crying :rofl


----------



## mcpon

A Pun: What do Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles put on their Instagrams?

Shelfies


----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## cosmicslop

:lol i was cleaning out my downloads folder and came across this.


----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## JustThisGuy

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FMEe7JqBgvg#aid=P5y6mG-scsA


----------



## mezzoforte

Talking to my boyfriend...

Me (making weird/constipated face): You're going to make me poop my diaper
His reaction: :um

:lol
I'm so stupid lol, I always say weird stuff that ends up making me laugh so hard. :b


----------



## bluegc8




----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## Brilliantly Beta

Still laughing:


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## moloko

This is ****ing awesome. I love this guy! "Dying's for fools!" How awesome is that?


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

When she tells you how big it is, and you're still flaccid:


----------



## Elad

hesitation marks said:


> When she tells you how big it is, and you're still flaccid:


when she says go deeper, but you aint got no more ****


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

^Aw s***.

And because the mods deleted it last time:

"When you nut, and she keeps on going"


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Elad said:


> when she says go deeper, but you aint got no more ****


These were too funny.


----------



## cmed




----------



## coeur_brise

This guy's channel = genius.


----------



## blue2

coeur_brise said:


> This guy's channel = genius.


:teeth....This is now the last thing that made me laugh I love forest gump ..


----------



## Justlittleme

nigahiga can crack me up but these days i don't even laugh... and when someone says the stupidest of things at work i'll crack up. Why is it so weird like that? idk.


----------



## cmed

"The Environmental Projection Agency"

"Latvita"

:lol


----------



## StrongerthanYesterday

loll I forgot how much I love Ron Weasley's character/Harry Potter in general  so funny. This scene Ron/Harry impersonate ministry of magic officials by taking a potion to change their appearance. 










0:24
-It's Harry Potter!

Ron: It is isn't it? This'll be one to tell the kids!!

1:08
Ron: Mary, go home, get the kids. I'll meet you there. We have to get out of the country, understand?!
*kiss*/potion wears off revealing Ron's actual face.

Real husband: Mary? Who's that?

Ron: Uhhh... Long story. Nice meeting you! "


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed

watching Madtv clips


----------



## Elad




----------



## Hawkward




----------



## Whatev




----------



## Claudia87

RaisedOnBadPuns said:


>


:clap


----------



## cuppy

This Caption fail song video ^_^


----------



## cosmicslop

Did you guys see this on reddit. i couldn't stop laughing.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

inna sense said:


>


That video was like a big cringe-fest for me. It hurts to see those ignorant child not knowing what a game boy is.

OMG


----------



## Fat Man

CravingBass said:


> That video was like a big cringe-fest for me. It hurts to see those ignorant child not knowing what a game boy is.
> 
> OMG


yeah it's disappointing seeing their lack of knowledge about the Game boy. But you can't blame them, they're growing up in a totally different generation. At least some kids weren't completely ignorant like the 13 year old and the kid in the green shirt.


----------



## Fat Man




----------



## PlayerOffGames

CravingBass said:


> That video was like a big cringe-fest for me. It hurts to see those ignorant child not knowing what a game boy is.
> 
> OMG


yeah...cant really blame them though...at least now they know what it is


----------



## BackToThePast

Laughter is contagious.


----------



## JustThisGuy

^ Love that he broke character.


----------



## moloko

I'm an awful, terrible person for this. But this kid.


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## cosmicslop

Only on Tumblr would someone write something like this, seriously.


----------



## cat001

The last thing that made me laugh was when Bob was about to 'metamorphosize'.


----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## cosmicslop

Why am i so good at guns?


----------



## Bawsome




----------



## coeur_brise

A conversation:
A: Can you hand me that thing of Tums under those boxes?
Bf: *hands over Tums* here ya go. 'A' takes box of Tums
Bf: Or! I also have meds for multi-symptom relief: For gas, bloating, AND the sh!ts.
A: AHaaha! .....I'll take those instead.


----------



## Whatev




----------



## W A N D E R L U S T

Eugheuhegheueghe
Now I remember why people think I'm weird.


----------



## Bawsome

http://i.imgur.com/B4u0FNS.gif


----------



## tronjheim

Just a few moments ago: I recalled my grade school best bud on one of our inside jokes. "Help me!" Ah, good times.


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Thedood




----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## Sahar




----------



## Fat Man

my sense of humor is very awkward...


----------



## seeking777

Sahar said:


>


HAHAHAHHAAH ROTFL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :haha:rofl Was the person trying to rap at the end??? "I'd rather date a spider or a rat before you you so ugly and fat!!!!!"


----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## Renovation

A Crank Yankers video with Dave Chappelle


----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## feels

really think this guy deserves more views


----------



## DanTheOutlaw

Scottish Comedian Brian Limond.


----------



## Lady Violet




----------



## TheRob

The commercial in this video is from a town about 60 miles from me. Reddit just named the ad the worst locally-produced ad ever.


----------



## Bawsome




----------



## Renovation

Just remembered a silly saying a friend and I used to say to each other


----------



## The Islander




----------



## Citrine

I don't know.


----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## momentsunset

http://imgur.com/w6CPc

http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Bawsome




----------



## feels




----------



## bornofbrosiris

The fact that your username is "feels" made me internally chuckle (i like it)


----------



## tea111red

This YouTube comment: "Did Kenny G, Brandy, George Micheal, and Snow get abandoned on an Island?!﻿"

in response to this video:


----------



## irandom97

...(sorry dont know how to make it a video)


----------



## Bawsome




----------



## pierrotlefou

my toenails


----------



## The Islander




----------



## Gus954

When i saw this episode of Top Gear on Netflix it had me crying lol James May most awkward pick up artist


----------



## GotAnxiety

Rob ford, NEWs clip, Of him coaching the football team, As a volunteer coach,

I was doing a commentary in front of my friend to go along with the news, We couldn't stop laughing at the guy,

Rob Ford threatened teacher, had students roll in goose dung: documents
http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toron...udents-roll-in-goose-dung-documents-1.2749289

This was to funny, He's drunk as hell coaching,


----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## SapphicDysphoria

Something I said to someone over text.
I was like "You have boobs and a feminine face, especially when you smile." 
Then I realized that the way I'd punctuated it, it sounded like the girl I was talking to only has boobs when she smiles. Chuckled over that for a few minutes because I have a sad sense of humor.


----------



## JustThisGuy

I know, I know, I'm late to the game.






But oh my god, this is hilarious.


----------



## moloko

JustThisGuy said:


> I know, I know, I'm late to the game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But oh my god, this is hilarious.


I don't know what american dentists use, but I've been to the dentist before and I never got to that state. Not even close.

Anyway, this:


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures

The title of the thread below this. Something about home made strawberry lemonade for depression and anxiety.


----------



## feels




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## coeur_brise

Everyone's seen it, probably but its so cute:


----------



## Bawsome




----------



## Shari

Adventure Time


----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## housebunny




----------



## diamondheart89

Posts on sas. :rofl


----------



## 525826

reading posts on SAS


----------



## DenizenOfDespair




----------



## moloko




----------



## Eribear

danburger said:


> Videos by oneyng on youtube. Must sees: Leo and Satan (first one is really good), left 4 speed (works if you know about left 4 dead). Oh and also the comments on their videos  : The people who watch these videos are CRAZY (the kind of crazy that I like).


Hehe I was thinking the same thing...except I also like psychic pebbles and stamper too I just laughed at this video...

http://sleepycabin.com/movie/sleepycast-animated-armed-robbery/

warning: naughty language


----------



## dontwaitupforme

MindOverMood said:


>


that gif is priceless.


----------



## 525826

housebunny said:


>


omg... am I the only one who got turned on by this? lol


----------



## housebunny

nobutapower said:


> omg... am I the only one who got turned on by this? lol


:lol hahaah! it has such a horrified expression though.


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## 525826

Reading Watamote
Could totally relate with her & laugh


----------



## TenYears




----------



## Elad




----------



## feels




----------



## orsomething

feels said:


>


genius


----------



## Rickets

JustThisGuy said:


>





coeur_brise said:


> Everyone's seen it, probably but its so cute:


Lol. These are great


----------



## JustThisGuy

Watching Cracked videos on YouTube. I've been going for a couple hours now.


----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## Stilla

I keep replaying funny things that happened in the past (similar how to I repeat the not so pleasant events as well)

When I need something to cheer me up I know this memory will always put a smile on my face and make me laugh. 
I was resting my head on his chest, out on his pavilion, it was just such a nice summer day and I felt so calm. I reached out to touch his beard because it's relaxing to stroke it. 
I think to myself... did he put on conditioner on it... it's so soft... and long. After awhile I look behind me and he has the most WTF expression on his face and I realize I've been stroking his arm pit hair.


----------



## Fat Man




----------



## cosmicslop

he ain't holding back now lol


----------



## Fat Man




----------



## Elad




----------



## VinBZ

Just noticed how many possible answers there are for "Dating Status" on your SAS profile.


----------



## Sahar




----------



## Bawsome




----------



## Bawsome

Sahar said:


>


:lol


----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## DenizenOfDespair




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## Eribear

This is really offensive, but it still makes me giggle


----------



## 0blank0

My 6 month old baby<3 she makes me laugh.


----------



## DenizenOfDespair




----------



## seeking777

I think I have watched this like a dozen or more times and it still makes me laugh like I'm watching it for the first time.


----------



## jcastaway




----------



## DenizenOfDespair

This video was really making me laugh earlier, hehe.
http://teamfourstar.com/video/tfs-abridged-parody-episode-44/


----------



## feels

Goin' through some old YouTube favorites.


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## herk

feels said:


>


i love this so much


----------



## JustThisGuy

Movie trailer recuts are frickin' awesome. I might've posted these before, but ah well. They're funny.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

:')










This made me laugh so much.


----------



## Elad




----------



## MrBlack




----------



## xxGODDESSxx

70% of articles on this site: Cracked.com. It's my go-to when I need a good laugh.. :lol

Especially this one for you sassers  4 Social Situations No One Ever Gets Right

http://www.cracked.com/blog/4-social-situations-no-one-ever-gets-right/


----------



## HenceNoStepsTaken

This:
http://41.media.tumblr.com/77c564abbc9378c29b08b8f7c0bc1156/tumblr_mzpy0xclYn1sfelcko1_1280.jpg


----------



## 3r10n

Elad said:


>


omg xD


----------



## lidah

Watching Jim carrey's 'environmental guy' on youtube.
Dont judge me.


----------



## Neena101

Ahhahaha!


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## LoveUall

Deez? 

lol i know that wasn't funny but it was worth a shot 

<3


----------



## JustThisGuy

There's some humor, but it's more awesome then anything.


----------



## cosmicslop

i like this list of 10 one-star reviews on national parks. i find it funny they're ascribing ratings to nature.


----------



## Mancini1337

I was workin on my computer and I heard a meow behind me. I turned around and our housemate's cat was between my bed and the wall with his head sticking out just staring at me with his eyes wide open O.O ROFL!!!


----------



## nataliej




----------



## Citrine

Sat down to finish school work...spent the last hour watching their videos. Not very successful so far.


----------



## NahMean

Never gets old


----------



## slowlyimproving

My sense of humor runs the gamut-anything funny. Love Larry David. Lately I've been watching Key & Peele.
They're hilarious.


----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## intheshadows

American Dad re-runs.


----------



## SmartCar

*Oprah*


----------



## slowlyimproving

LMAO-no pun intended. LOL


----------



## CharmedOne

Debbie Downer at Disney World

http://vimeo.com/m/41787619


----------



## JustThisGuy

How am I just hearing about this video?!


----------



## Thedood




----------



## KymPerson

Probably something one of my Skype buddies said. They're a bunch of nut jobs.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

JustThisGuy said:


> There's some humor, but it's more awesome then anything.


:lol lemongrab though..


----------



## iheartkpop

Watching the latest episode of a korean variety show called "Running Man". It was soooo funny!

check out the clip below:





Wow. It was just awesome and HILARIOUS! Totally unexpected. It was a good courage test.


----------



## i suck at life

jcastaway said:


>


hahahaha omgosh that gif is awesome lol


----------



## adelaidia

This guy's vines :rofl


----------



## Quirky

Watching Futurama on Netflix, can't believe so much thought was put into each episode (compared to a lot of American television).


----------



## Hikikomori2014




----------



## Berzerker

the hatred trailer lol


----------



## PandaBearx

Modern Family


----------



## nataliej




----------



## TenYears

Meghan McCarthy. Next to my kids, her vines are one of the few things left that make me laugh. I could rofl for hours, even though I've seen most of them, months ago. I love her facial expressions as much as her voice (which is real btw). And she's really cute.


----------



## feels

nataliej said:


>


LOL


----------



## CharmedOne

Unintentionally Disturbing Moments From Kids' Books

http://www.buzzfeed.com/patricksmith/touch-the-cow-do-it-now?bffb&utm_term=4ldqpgy&s=mobile#4ldqpgy


----------



## jcastaway

strawberries...


----------



## MrBlack




----------



## feels




----------



## greeneyes6

))))


----------



## spiritsshinethrough

This video made me laugh really hard:


----------



## Cylon

greeneyes6 said:


> ))))


LOL I love cats

A youtube channel called BigDawsTV made me laugh today. So many positive prank video's!


----------



## seeking777

Somebody on Youtube made cartoon recaps of Scandal episodes and I'm just finding out. This video had me screaming.


----------



## musiclover55

Watching hocus pocus so the part where the witches come back to life and the little girl hits 2 of them while the brother's girlfriend hits the other.


----------



## cosmicslop

BleedingHearts said:


>


haha. That's from Wonder Showzen. I love that show. edit: The first clip with the kids, I mean.


----------



## Nicole G

musiclover55 said:


> Watching hocus pocus so the part where the witches come back to life and the little girl hits 2 of them while the brother's girlfriend hits the other.


Hocus Pocus!! Loved that movie. One of my favourite childhood movies. I should watch it again, especially it being near Halloween.


----------



## Cylon

How do you post a youtube video like that?


----------



## Cylon

BleedingHearts said:


> Copy and paste the letters/numbers after "youtube.com/watch?v="
> 
> youtube.com/watch?v=*n6KrUt7HMeM*
> 
> Then just highlight the text and click the Wrap YOUTUBE button, or manually type [ YOUTUBE ] n6KrUt7HMeM [ /YOUTUBE ] (Without the spaces)


Thank you very much!!


----------



## coeur_brise




----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## slyfox

The show My Name is Earl


----------



## musiclover55

A pic of some racist guy crying because someone confronted him about the racist things he said online. Hilarious!


----------



## Nicole G

The TV show The Big Bang Theory


----------



## darkhoboelf

Lamas in hats


----------



## feels

"Say Ron, you look tired, have you ever been tested for diseases?"


----------



## 58318

http://www.wisdomofchopra.com/


----------



## purechaos

VincentAdultman said:


> http://www.wisdomofchopra.com/


Lol!


----------



## Quirky

Listening to Weird Al songs, boy they sure are ingenious!


----------



## 58318




----------



## Cylon

I watched a movie called Bad Grandpa just now. Holy moly that movie is funny!


----------



## BehindClosedDoors

My teenage son dancing around the kitchen with his shirt tucked up like a girl dancing like a belly dancer while I cooked breakfast trying to make me laugh. God that kid is funny. He gets me and his girlfriend rolling on the floor sometimes.


----------



## Cylon

karenw said:


> You're the second person to say that here, I thought about watching it the other week, I will have to watch it.


Please do, you'll love it!


----------



## herk

i don't remmeber


----------



## Elad

its so cringeworthy its actually hilarious

the look on his face thinking "tf r u doin.." and that forced smile

lost it

@AussiePea you should apprec this


----------



## 58318




----------



## JustThisGuy

VincentAdultman said:


>


Haha! I shouldn't laugh, but the comments! Haha!



VincentAdultman said:


>


Fwhat? Haha!

Great vids.


----------



## feels

i love that the camera operators get so into it.


----------



## pocketbird

My mom found my Wine bottles in my bedroom:

Mom: "You've been drinking?!"
Marylou: "She's over 21, she can drink!"
Mom: "WHAT?! Why you don't invite me? [asian accent]"
Marylou: "You fight her when you drink? [half deaf]" 
Me: "No! She wants to drink with me."

&& Marylou: "Nanay cooked some crabs.. I said, "Whoo, this is so good, I could eat them all!!" and Nanay said, 'NO! You cannot! King (my nickname) likes crabs!!!'"

This made my day.


----------



## JustThisGuy

pocketbird said:


> My mom found my Wine bottles in my bedroom:
> 
> Mom: "You've been drinking?!"
> Marylou: "She's over 21, she can drink!"
> Mom: "WHAT?! Why you don't invite me? [asian accent]"
> Marylou: "You fight her when you drink? [half deaf]"
> Me: "No! She wants to drink with me."
> 
> && Marylou: "Nanay cooked some crabs.. I said, "Whoo, this is so good, I could eat them all!!" and Nanay said, 'NO! You cannot! King (my nickname) likes crabs!!!'"
> 
> This made my day.


----------



## JustThisGuy

More before and after, baby-to-adult pics.


----------



## 58318




----------



## 58318




----------



## feels




----------



## To22

JustThisGuy said:


>


Epic.


----------



## feels




----------



## Whatev




----------



## Cylon

(finally) sat down and watched some episodes of Naruto!  It made me laugh quite hard at certain points, some fantastic humor the writers have.


----------



## AussiePea

Elad said:


> its so cringeworthy its actually hilarious
> 
> the look on his face thinking "tf r u doin.." and that forced smile
> 
> lost it
> 
> @AussiePea you should apprec this


A part of me just died.

Also why did it take 3 days for the mention to get to me? Weiierrdddd


----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## BehindClosedDoors

We watched Bad Grandpa last night for the first time. I thought a lot of it was gross but a couple parts made my husband laugh so hard that I ended up laughing so hard myself that I almost peed my pants. Thank God I have a bathroom right outside my bedroom or I would have been in trouble.


----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## feels

She's the cutest.


----------



## coeur_brise

RelinquishedHell said:


>


That is too hilarious and enlightening.

Someone showed this to me today. Very long-winded, but that's the point, and after my brain comprehended _some_ of it, I chuckled.


----------



## BackToThePast




----------



## H8PPLNDGS

Randomly briefing through this thread was actually entertaining. Definitely needed some laughs today.


----------



## Camaguy

Opening a letter from work to reveal I received the highest score possible on a promotional exam, despite my feeling of dread of failing the test.


----------



## herk

my life


----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## Erimitis

i said something humorous and was laughing together with the others in the room.


----------



## feels




----------



## gloomy

my wife and kids season 1 episode 1


----------



## diamondheart89

sas


----------



## dal user




----------



## 000XXX000

friend of mine and I went to go bug this girl he has been crushing on at Wendy's. Mind you this is at midnight or so and is snowing. we notice some old guy parked out back in a jeep just sitting there reading or something but don't really pay attention to him. my friends texts the girl and we huddle against the building to wait. she comes out and goes right past us at a jog straight at the jeep. we just kinda look at each other with wtf faces, and wait to see what happens. she opens the door, and all we here is "oh my gosh, I am so sorry! I thought you were someone I knew." She comes jogging back and sees us practically rolling on the ground. Her co-workers also got a kick out of it.


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Zyriel

There's the rest, not as funny though imo lol:

http://americanlivewire.com/2014-10-06-unbelievable-fast-food-fails/


----------



## coeur_brise




----------



## JustThisGuy

Dad tries his best to be stern and discipline his kids but can't help but laugh and kind of undermines his own discipline.


----------



## cbawithaname

Watching the funniest moments of The Fresh Prince


----------



## Winds

Was chilling with my older cousin's son, when my other cousin accidentally dialed us with Al B Sure's Nite & Day blasting in the background. We heard almost the entire song before she realized we were on the line singing.






I can tell you how I feel about you Nite & Day...


----------



## feels




----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## Elad




----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

TonySwaggott.jpg


----------



## shycat69

Yesterday I read in a local newspaper that a group of students had an "M & S/S & M" party ........ It beats a "Vicars & Tarts" party!


----------



## Batcat




----------



## Whatev




----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## Elad

the stock photo guy called harold always get me


----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## BackToThePast

I would have loved to have this resource back in high school.


----------



## TenYears




----------



## catcog

Sarcastic and goofy humor. An app via smartphones that can record your voice and manipulate it with effects like helium and hexaflouride... Laughs until tears. I think the context and tone used when people talk can be funny so it's really no wonder why I am entertained and humored by things like these. ^_^


----------



## Zyriel




----------



## feels




----------



## feels

"He's not ready to learn about the bird and bees, and the bracelets."


----------



## forgetmylife

dontwaitupforme said:


>


what. the. ****.

recently saw this movie


----------



## Canadian Brotha

A Dairy Queen commercial. I couldn't find it on the tube but it was basically a nerdy guy doing a parody of a stuntman/action star as a sales pitch


----------



## Nitrogen




----------



## Zyriel




----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## dontwaitupforme

forgetmylife said:


> what. the. ****.
> 
> recently saw this movie


Hahaha I forgot about this, killer moves right? They don't do it like they did in the 80's man.


----------



## Anxietype




----------



## Whatev




----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## RestlessNative

W A N D E R L U S T said:


> ​


Funniest thing I've seen all day, thank you.


----------



## Gus954

Crystal Palace FC cheerleaders


----------



## mezzoforte

:lol


----------



## harry26

The last thing when i laugh in watching a comedy movie.


----------



## Zyriel




----------



## Blaze Crow

watching the tick(live action).


----------



## Bawsome




----------



## Kilgore Trout

One of my friends making silly excuses for not hanging out with us the other day lol.


----------



## diamondheart89




----------



## Zyriel




----------



## feels




----------



## Zyriel




----------



## TheClown7

The Grinch movie


----------



## tronjheim

Ubmridge has a mental breakdown!


----------



## Haillzz91

Yesterday, when I accidently said "made small c**k" instead of "made small talk" in a youtube video, felt embarrassed, and my friend said, "Don't worry. You probably didn't offend anybody. Unless, you have a viewer who has social anxiety stemming from his micropenis.


----------



## Zyriel




----------



## Vilanelle

girlfriend's sexual innuendo. funny cause i dont have a gf. ok thats a lie none of this is true..
i dont even remember. OH YES I DO
it was my future gf's future sexual innuendo


----------



## Bawsome

Vilanelle said:


> girlfriend's sexual innuendo. funny cause i dont have a gf. ok thats a lie none of this is true..
> i dont even remember. OH YES I DO
> it was my future gf's future sexual innuendo


^ this :lol

It was this \/


----------



## scooby

This makes me laugh so much, no matter how many times I've seen it.


----------



## Zyriel

Giving random penguin holiday greeting cards for birthdays hahaha Just added onto the side of,
"As the holiday season (& Happy-Merry Birthday) comes once again, may it bring a sense of joy and wonder to you and those you love." lmfao two birds with one stone xD


----------



## scooby




----------



## willowmore

0lly said:


> The Big Bang Theory. The one where Sheldon gets drunk so that he can give a speech.I've only recently gotten into it and I really like it. I can relate because I'm a socially awkward physicist too.


Let's get serious for a moment... There are so many funny things in this episode!

* the inappropriately racial distinction during the performance of the Periodic Table Song.
* Sheldon's complete frankness when it comes to classifying other fields of study as "not a real science".
* The multiple dimension thingy resulting in an unexpected visit to Uranus.
:clap


----------



## To22

For some reason, I randomly thought of this video:




The concept plays out a bit better in my head.


----------



## cmed




----------



## Zyriel

Lmfao so funny, "The whole of society is nothing more than a perilous house of cards, DESTINED TO COLLAPSE, under it's own weight.", "The school board has given you a chance to lesson your misery!", "Prizes, Prizes, Prazizes!", "Warning, candy made of entirely sawdust!", "ADHESIVE MEDICAL STRIPS!" Hahaha!


----------



## Fairykins




----------



## Teflondon




----------



## SunshineSam218




----------



## Elad

i feel bad for laughing


----------



## 58318




----------



## Persephone The Dread

anyway
to sum up
i worry about you
so get your act together woman
or i might explode
if you dont
im gonna come over there
drag you away
youll live on my sofa
and ill turn you into a scottish person


----------



## 58318

^ lol wot?


----------



## Persephone The Dread

VincentAdultman said:


> ^ lol wot?


My friend XD


----------



## Strawbs




----------



## 58318

Persephone The Dread said:


> My friend XD


Don't do it. srs


----------



## Persephone The Dread

VincentAdultman said:


> Don't do it. srs


'my aunt lives in Scotland, she says it's quite nice.' :lol at first I thought he said bears chewing on potato cakes and then I realised he said bairns. Bears was way funnier.


----------



## TabbyTab

my ex crying on facebook cause he got cheated on lololo


----------



## darkhoboelf

I was talking with my mom about Christmas gifts.She wanted a 30 dollar watch,which would have been 40 with shipping and handling.I tried getting her a cheaper one or something else that was cheaper.She kept saying no she wanted the watch.Finally I said then I won't get you anything.She said "but I got you something".I said"I tried getting you something cheap but you didn't want it"She started laughing and then I did too.


----------



## blue2




----------



## Zyriel

Funniest thing ever! Even if you had the worst day, got and even if you got your arm and or leg bit off by a shark probably lol "Sharks have been menacing and terrifying for OVER a decade. Sharks can only be found in two places in the world, the Northern and Southern hemisphere."

ohhhhh ho ho haha hahahaha OHHHHHHHHH HO HO HO HAHAHAHA! xD


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## TabbyTab




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## LocketFullOfSecrets




----------



## Zyriel




----------



## CharmedOne

Play-Doh's recalled "Frosting Extruder" toy and the resulting Facebook comments. I'm enjoying this story way too much.

http://happyplace.someecards.com/play-dong/playdoh-accidentally-gave-a-bunch-of-children-their-very-first-dildo-for-christmas/










https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10152996440647915&id=311139662914


----------



## Umpalumpa

CharmedOne said:


> Play-Doh's recalled "Frosting Extruder" toy and the resulting Facebook comments. I'm enjoying this story way too much.
> 
> http://happyplace.someecards.com/play-dong/playdoh-accidentally-gave-a-bunch-of-children-their-very-first-dildo-for-christmas/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10152996440647915&id=311139662914


Rofl


----------



## Zyriel

CharmedOne said:


> Play-Doh's recalled "Frosting Extruder" toy and the resulting Facebook comments. I'm enjoying this story way too much.
> 
> http://happyplace.someecards.com/play-dong/playdoh-accidentally-gave-a-bunch-of-children-their-very-first-dildo-for-christmas/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10152996440647915&id=311139662914


LMFAO even that name hahaha "Frosting Extruder" that made my day xD

Oh man I could just imagine going over someone's house seeing their kids playing with it, I'd probably start laughing. Then ask, "what's that you have there?" 
"HAAAIIIIII~ Itsssss myyye plaaah doooh Fwos-ting Ex-twactor i mwade yus a dooonut"

Don't know whether it would be cute or funny LOL! Oh I feel so bad for laughing at that, yet feels so funny @[email protected] even though kids probably don't even talk like that LOL


----------



## CharmedOne

Zyriel said:


> LMFAO even that name hahaha "Frosting Extruder" that made my day xD
> 
> Oh man I could just imagine going over someone's house seeing their kids playing with it, I'd probably start laughing. Then ask, "what's that you have there?"
> "HAAAIIIIII~ Itsssss myyye plaaah doooh Fwos-ting Ex-twactor i mwade yus a dooonut"
> 
> Don't know whether it would be cute or funny LOL! Oh I feel so bad for laughing at that, yet feels so funny @[email protected] even though kids probably don't even talk like that LOL


Even worse if the hole of the donut is filled with white frosting.


----------



## CharmedOne

SNL's (Do It On My) Twin Bed. Especially the part with Winnie the Pooh.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

A coworker & friend


----------



## Zyriel

CharmedOne said:


> Even worse if the hole of the donut is filled with white frosting.


Lol cream filled donuts with icing, you squeeze it and it squirts the jelly ones ooze :b

Pewteen being Faboolousssz baybaaaheeeeee~









Lol the rest:
http://www.earthporm.com/17-people-reading-wrong-books-public/


----------



## Andre Sossi

On new year's eve I watched "Dinner for one". It's a very old sketch and it always makes me laugh.


----------



## momentsunset

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Zyriel




----------



## Canadian Brotha

Chatting with an online friend on skype spouting BS


----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## CWe

Strange video I made with my nephew


----------



## Zyriel

And a bunch of other great ones I won't link :b

http://www.dose.com/lists/2843/The-25-Most-Hilarious-Translation-Fails-Of-All-Time


----------



## forgetmylife




----------



## 49erJT

When Warren from the movie There's something About Mary was yelling "frank and beans"....I was rolling. It's been so long since I watched that flick I forgot how much I liked it.


----------



## Pidge11

Bein sent this


----------



## Famous

Watching an inward looking online bigot forum dying is making me pi5h my self :boogie


----------



## momentsunset




----------



## Melodies0fLife

Watching pewdiepie


----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## Blaze Crow

I made a joke involving mr.rogers.


----------



## Elad




----------



## MetroCard

Youtube Roast session


----------



## Flora20

The kdrama I was watching on tv


----------



## herk

my life


----------



## yrocis42

It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia season 3 bloopers.

Charlie:you see that door over there the one marked pirate, you think a pirate lives in there?
Dennis: I see the door marked private, is that the door you're talking about? 

I love that show


----------



## JustThisGuy

momentsunset said:


>


Best. Comeback. Ever!

--------





 If you like Lev's humor, here's his vid collection: https://www.youtube.com/user/AgentXPQ/videos


----------



## Batcat

Absolutely brilliant.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

http://news.yahoo.com/nascar-driver-accused-abuse-says-ex-trained-assassin-024009077--spt.html


----------



## timothy

I'm doomed


----------



## MylesB93




----------



## RelinquishedHell

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/al-sharpton-calls-emergency-meeting-210136185.html


----------



## JustThisGuy

****in' hilarious! What's just as funny is him returning to normal briefly as a car passes him.


----------



## TenYears




----------



## TenYears




----------



## Aribeth

http://9gag.com/gag/aKgRre1


----------



## CWe

The Eric Andre Show. It's weird but funny as hell


----------



## cmed




----------



## Zyriel




----------



## Kevin001

A funny post I read on here.


----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## coeur_brise

JustThisGuy said:


>


Haha, I'd watch a McBain movie if it was in real life.




Old but still funny


----------



## JustThisGuy

coeur_brise said:


> Haha, I'd watch a McBain movie if it was in real life.
> [Linkin Park Parody]
> Old but still funny


I laughed my *** off. It's so true. I don't know how they survived the fade out/burn out of rapcore, but they did. And it's so true, I saw a teen girl singing her heart out on the highway, blasting a Linkin Park song. Heh.

There is a one-shot of McBain from Bongo Comics. I want it. 

Speaking of fictional characters within fictional worlds.


----------



## mcmuffinme

Maybe not out loud, but watching Bill Burr on Bill Maher on HBO. I listen to Burr's podcast all the time, and the dude is not a very political person, so after he made a few opening comments, he basically leaned back and contributed nothing at all nearly the entire time, lol. It was kind of adorable. Of course he went off on the subject of sports *rolls eyes*. Oh Burr 

Although I have heard him talk about conspiracy theories and the stigma of them, and I know he has issues with "the bankers", but if he mentioned that he probably would have gotten weird looks in that room. Nice to see a person with nothing to contribute who knows it and just shuts up. There should be more people like that, and less of these constant silence-fillers. 

Damn, did I get off on a tangent...


----------



## JustThisGuy

mcmuffinme said:


> Maybe not out loud, but watching Bill Burr on Bill Maher on HBO. I listen to Burr's podcast all the time, and the dude is not a very political person, so after he made a few opening comments, he basically leaned back and contributed nothing at all nearly the entire time, lol. It was kind of adorable. Of course he went off on the subject of sports *rolls eyes*. Oh Burr
> 
> Although I have heard him talk about conspiracy theories and the stigma of them, and I know he has issues with "the bankers", but if he mentioned that he probably would have gotten weird looks in that room. Nice to see a person with nothing to contribute who knows it and just shuts up. There should be more people like that, and less of these constant silence-fillers.
> 
> Damn, did I get off on a tangent...


I've seen that happen a few times on Maher's shows. At least segments I've seen. It's usually celebrities. They keep quiet, not wanting to get into heavy issues with politics, religion and social norms. Probably to save face. But with Burr, he's blunt, so I'm sure it was just like you said, if you're ignorant, stfu, as I'm sure Burr would say himself. Heh.

------------------

Found this, thought it was funny. Love Harley Quinn. Very underrated character next to an overrated one. That's right, I'm talkin' Joker.


----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## timothy




----------



## Canadian Brotha

A customer at work & a video from the video thread on this forum


----------



## marianammsfc




----------



## social worker

Last night I was feeling blah and I came across a silly site featuring cats with goofy looks on their faces. before I knew it, I was laughing to the point of tears...


----------



## ashleynoelle87




----------



## Elad

i feel a disgusting mix of laughter and cringe


----------



## dontwaitupforme

It's the guys enthusiasm that has me, really starts to getting into it like haha.


----------



## Pessoa

What the holy ****ing **** is ****ing going on. Looks great.


----------



## Zyriel

LOL just LOL, "BAH THUNDER!", "I know the difference between hearing shouting and thunder." "Maybe ghosts then!", "I'm just gonna go take a look then.", "For what? Thunder sounding ghosts?!?!", "I'm gonna hop in my eagle then and fly by the window", "Wait... I think I just saw two dire wolves!", "Nah, probably just thunder!", "You can't even see thunder.", "Well, maybe ghosts then!" hahahaha xD

Bran: "I don't know, it's just kind of a thing I do now,it's pretty awesome though huh?" so funny!


----------



## JustThisGuy

Pessoa said:


> What the holy ****ing **** is ****ing going on. Looks great.


 I'd watch it. Have no idea what it's about, but I'd watch it.


----------



## Fold Space

The Super Bowl Halftime Show with the dancing palm trees and sharks.

Laughed because people paid to see it, and then had to listen to that white bread neverending pop tune full of overproduced lip-synced garbage. Sucked so bad they needed Lenny Kravitz to keep it from turning into a black hole of suck. Funny stuff.


----------



## Perkins




----------



## nervousbat

Heheh this phone ad cracked me up. XD


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## S a m

A comic strip about product placement in my Economics book. It was silly too bad I can't find a picture of it on Google.


----------



## Elad

no meme craze has ever made me laugh as much as black people on twitter (mods i dont think these ones are inappropriate content given the context?)


----------



## ikrisskross

This thread!! :lol


----------



## cosmicslop

Oh, Harry.


----------



## Elad




----------



## borntodie19

My grandfather talking 'facebúk' and twitter (birdie) and my mother and I laughing from behind, I almost spit the coffee I was drinking .


----------



## cmed




----------



## cosmicslop

humidity said:


> Lmao! That's Silent Hill 1?
> 
> I was obsessed with SH2... still love the soundtracks too.


Yep. And SH2's music is something I know by heart. really a solid OST.


----------



## Elad




----------



## coeur_brise

Elad said:


>


----------



## Elad




----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## reaffected

This lol 


http://imgur.com/V4FEN


And soon probably this thread


----------



## reaffected

Elad said:


> the stock photo guy called harold always get me


Oh man, I cried x'D


----------



## cmed

Steve Carell has the most infectious laugh I've ever heard


----------



## CharmedOne

Most of the "Barack Obama singing..." videos, but these two in particular:

Uptown Funk





Shake it Off


----------



## CharmedOne




----------



## MCHB

I laughed. Hard! :lol


----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## Canadian Brotha

A conversation clip in the series Bron/Broen, the one character has an odd way about her & the reaction of her partner is priceless


----------



## Karkay




----------



## chompers

the Bammer - saw her show, it was tight!


----------



## Ziva




----------



## gloomy

https://vine.co/v/OvFdVHmZbap


----------



## Fey

Ziva said:


>












**** logic


----------



## Mur




----------



## TenYears

Cute gurl at work talking to me about vibrating toothbrushes and how they can be used in sexual ways. lmao. She is def not afraid to speak her mind.


----------



## ScorchedEarth

I felt like a teenage idiot laughing at this Urban Dictionary definition I came across after searching 'Nuke Dukem' on a whim. The imagery is just too funny.

Nuke Dukem: When a person takes a massive dump in another persons microwave and cooks it on the highest setting until it explodes into a ****ty mess or catches on fire. The Nuke Duker normally flees the scene so that when the owner of the microwave finds the evidence, they are none the wiser.


----------



## Ziva

Fey said:


> **** logic


----------



## kivi




----------



## srschirm

Reading a post on this forum where someone asked who they had to kill to get a benzo. :boogie


----------



## RelinquishedHell

So true


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## Perkins

This is too cute.


----------



## Nitrogen

can you imagel the dinosaur


----------



## Elad




----------



## cosmicslop

Karl never fails to make me laugh. He's an adorable little orange.


----------



## Inknotmink94

It was the last family guy ep (spoilers) when stewie gets pregnant with Brian's puppies. I died!


----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## blackbyrd

Yesterday, my kid's teacher told him to stop moving around the carpet during story time. She told him to glue his pants to the floor, so he decided to take her comment literally and glued his pants to the carpet. I tried so hard not to laugh, but I failed miserably.


----------



## AmbiValenzia

This
http://cheezburger.com/69236225/funny-dentures-video-weird-screaming


----------



## ScorchedEarth

This YTP (The Matrix Uploaded) and others from this channel.


----------



## coeur_brise




----------



## coeur_brise

double post


----------



## Cmasch




----------



## TabbyTab

When I took a picture of little Debbie's face on my blueberry muffin box and sent it to this guy on fling asking for selfies 

I nearly fell off my bed from laughing lmao


----------



## marcel177

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...riiiiiiend-1411585/index2.html#post1078961473

This


----------



## scooby




----------



## TenYears

Yesterday my girl and I were wrestling on the sofa, and she kept coming at me, and I told her if she didn't stop I was gonna flip her over and spank her butt. She didn't stop. So, I flipped her over and spanked her butt lol. I don't think I've ever seen her laugh so hard, ever.


----------



## Perkins




----------



## zojirushi

Apparently it's a meme: "How does this have 3 million views when there are only 70 thousand people on Earth?"


----------



## Ressurection

Probably South Park posts on Facebook just now. Or maybe Some old grandpa smoking out of a bong and dancing to rap music. He's awesome.


----------



## hickorysmoked

Jim Norton ripping into Bob Kelly about how he is a blithering idiot


----------



## kivi

My 3 year old cousin found my grandmother's make up brush. There was a glass of water. He dipped the brush into the water and he sucked the brush. I realised that brush was used before (I thought it was new) when the water turned pink. :blank He is unstoppable, he runs around screaming.


----------



## Catlover2525

Drama class. We were playing this game called bibbity bibbity bop and everyone was having a lot of fun with it. I'm learning its good to be silly sometimes, actually a very admirable trait.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

"Those who are first, shall come last."


----------



## Shockwave The Logical

I was watching a video on guitar picks. It was a Howcast video so I just browsed through the comments and someone commented "anytime he says pick, replace it with dick and you should have a wonderful video." I can't believe I was laughing so hard while watching it.


----------



## RestlessNative

Shockwave The Logical said:


> I was watching a video on guitar picks. It was a Howcast video so I just browsed through the comments and someone commented "anytime he says pick, replace it with dick and you should have a wonderful video." I can't believe I was laughing so hard while watching it.


Infantile YouTube comments are the number one source for laughs.


----------



## cosmicslop

Currently the greatest vid on the internet bar none. Why did YT have to take down the normal live version of this song though.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Reminds me of my last neighbors.


----------



## tea111red

The fact that this group exists, lol.

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Wanting-to-stab-people-for-breathing-too-loud/315897101138


----------



## tea111red

RelinquishedHell said:


> Reminds me of my last neighbors.


Ha, most of the downstairs neighbors I had were annoying and noisy. Several of them slammed their door so hard they'd shake my floor and would also close cabinets loud. Then there were the people that had their TV on all day. I'd hear wrwrarwwrawrawra (tv noise) all damn day. Can't forget about the garlic neighbors, too. :no


----------



## RelinquishedHell

tea111red said:


> Ha, most of the downstairs neighbors I had were annoying and noisy. Several of them slammed their door so hard they'd shake my floor and would also close cabinets loud. Then there were the people that had their TV on all day. I'd hear wrwrarwwrawrawra (tv noise) all damn day. Can't forget about the garlic neighbors, too. :no


I haven't had quiet neighbors until just a month ago. My former upstairs neighbors sounded like there were building noah's ark as you'd hear the same hammer and saw noises for months straight, all day long and all night long, everyday. My girlfriend would joke that they were building a sex dungeon.

I also used to have 2 other neighbors that would have loud screaming sex with their windows open.


----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## dontwaitupforme

This article..

http://www.vice.com/en_uk/read/25-things-you-should-start-doing-now-youre-25-205

"Because it turns out that Hulk Hogan was right about taking your vitamins, and Mr Motivator was right about early morning workout sessions. In a way, wizened old men in leotards are the smartest dudes alive. Which makes it so weird that they choose to dress like sex offenders. Anyway: tighten up, catch a few Zs, have a Berocca now and again. You'll feel great for it."


----------



## Fangirl96

My mum and i tried to move a big heavy cupboard, but the legs fell off and she didn't notice for a while, so i was almost dying because it was so heavy and i was just yelling because of the pain instead of explaining what happened and it was just a mess. We ended up laughing a lot. Actually, every time we pretend to be handy it just fails in some way and we end up laughing so much we almost cry.


----------



## Zyriel




----------



## wrongguy

Some lady outside was standing with her hand in her hip staring at me like I had just kicked her mother in the face. I just stood there looking like a retarded dear in headlights until she whipped her hand at me and said "GNAFFF!" And went away. I laughed after thinking about it.


----------



## Shockwave The Logical

A guy at my table in 6th period was bopping his head to the point that it looked like he was giving head. The teacher noticed it as well!


----------



## feels

Love Ethan so much


----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## slowmotionsuicide

The last episode of Game of Thrones made me laugh, but I feel bad because a lot of people had a problem with it and my sense of humour is strange.


----------



## Blue Dino

Went to get something at Target today when I spotted a friend I haven't seen for a long time at a distance. She just left the store probably carrying a very heavy bag of something she just bought. Because it was so heavy, she walked like a crab and stuck her butt out when she did to support the weight of the bag. It was pretty funny. I was socially too lazy and tired to go over to say hi to her.


----------



## killahwail




----------



## Willtochange99

American Ninja Warrior. When people suck at the course and fall like rag dolls.


----------



## EvonneEzell

Dave chappele show made me die today. Lol.


----------



## tronjheim

At the reception of my future brother-in-law's wedding this afternoon, one guest violinist played _Let It Go_, the Frozen song. I couldn't think of anything else but this Youtube Poop by Frozen Cereal of the said song. I didn't laugh out loud during the performance, but I was probably grinning like an idiot.


----------



## Winds

At 1:05


----------



## Winds

That Volkswagen commercial. Michael was completely stunned and bewildered in the moment.


----------



## scooby

Whenever I feel like an easy laugh.


----------



## feels

love Ethan so much


----------



## starsfire

A thread i read about. do you close the shower curtain when you ****. Lol haha thats too funny plus the comments were great


----------



## starsfire

PocketoAlice said:


> this is great lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm probably giggling more at this than necessary.


This is great 
I was eating when i saw this and things almost ended bad lol


----------



## starsfire

Blue Dino said:


> Went to get something at Target today when I spotted a friend I haven't seen for a long time at a distance. She just left the store probably carrying a very heavy bag of something she just bought. Because it was so heavy, she walked like a crab and stuck her butt out when she did to support the weight of the bag. It was pretty funny. I was socially too lazy and tired to go over to say hi to her.


Haha i got a visual image when i was reading this lol.


----------



## lonerroom

edwestwickfan said:


> And what type of humor do you prefer : campy/cheesy, clever/quickwitted, dry/sarcastic, friendly, goofy, obscure, or raunchy?
> 
> me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my humor is witty
> 
> *Staff Edit: Please remember that pics/gifs/videos must abide by the 'Inappropriate Content' guideline. Pics/Gifs/Videos that don't will be removed and further action may be taken.*


I don't usually laugh much. but one thing that does, is something so random and unusual. Or maybe the tone someone uses when saying something. Maybe when someone says napkin a certain way. Strange random stuff.


----------



## Hamster

Amy Schumer. I love her.


----------



## Nicole G

starsfire said:


> A thread i read about. do you close the shower curtain when you ****. Lol haha thats too funny plus the comments were great


lol. When I was a child and went to the bathroom if the shower curtain was closed I had to always open it to make sure no one was hiding behind it.


----------



## starsfire

Nicole G said:


> lol. When I was a child and went to the bathroom if the shower curtain was closed I had to always open it to make sure no one was hiding behind it.


I still do that lol.


----------



## rosecolored

Something that happened when I volunteered today.


----------



## AbsenceOfSound

I was laughing at an episode of Good Mythical Morning last night....something about Rhett talking about a French snake with a beret. It made me laugh...


----------



## Nicole G

starsfire said:


> I still do that lol.


It was my mom that made me laugh last but this made me giggle too. I thought I was the only one that ever did this. lol


----------



## EchoIX

A parody song I wrote last night on a whim because of a conversation in an MMO. I came up with a rhyme, and decided to write a few verses, using Bobby Darin's Dream Lover as a template for the parody.


----------



## Nicole G

Big Bang Theory. That show always makes me laugh.


----------



## Kevin001

Some youtube comments.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

(I died).


----------



## crimeclub

hesitation marks said:


> (I died).


I had to watch about 10 times lol.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

crimeclub said:


> I had to watch about 10 times lol.


It's gold. I'm waiting for someone to make a custom clip that skips the intro part. Would probably skip the 5 minute loop and head straight for the 10 hour one. :lol


----------



## DarrellLicht

A powerstroke expedition rolling coal on the highway only to be slowed down by two lanes of compact import suv's


----------



## seeking777

PocketoAlice said:


> I'm probably giggling more at this than necessary.


If these are real, no guy who buys them is getting laid.


----------



## ShatteredGlass




----------



## ShatteredGlass




----------



## karenw

A TV programme


----------



## ShatteredGlass




----------



## ShatteredGlass




----------



## TenYears

I just figured out that the last time I used a condom was 1992.

I'm serious.

Some of you guys weren't even BORN then.

Ffs.

I was graduating hs while you were in diapers, or....just a thought.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

This guy does a pretty good impression of Peter Griffin. It's not perfect but it's pretty cool.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

humidity said:


> Lmao! Is this real? Too funny!


Yeah, it is real. I experienced it during my efforts to get Windows 10 running on my PC earlier. It's installing right now in fact. The "something happened" error message has literally become a meme now.


----------



## epouvantail

this office blooper. it will never not be funny!


----------



## Kevin001

I couldn't stop laughing/smiling.


----------



## alienjunkie

epouvantail said:


> this office blooper. it will never not be funny!


this is absolute gold oh my god


----------



## ShatteredGlass

huehue


----------



## cmed




----------



## cat001




----------



## Perkins

http://www.vidcrown.com/p/eOOdODaWDwp


----------



## Batcat

'Am seeing things all f****** red and all that' hahahaha


----------



## LostinReverie

Myself. I was strolling down memory lane looking at previous threads. I had found a rather heated one that I was surprised I hadn't posted in when I eventually found my contribution at the very end with one nicely placed sentence that made me laugh so hard.

Seriously, one day people will find out just how hilarious I am and it will blow their minds.


----------



## CosmicLow

The last thing that made me laugh was seeing ****ing normal guys in the club. i didn't laugh but my mind was ****in' laughing. i know this is bull****.


----------



## Tokztero

A cat.


----------



## momentsunset




----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa




----------



## PhilipJ




----------



## PhilipJ

ShatteredGlass said:


> huehue


I would seriously use this every day.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

PhilipJ said:


> I would seriously use this every day.


windows 8: 90s edition :lol


----------



## PhilipJ

ShatteredGlass said:


> windows 8: 90s edition :lol


Is win10 reliable yet? I'm still using 7, which I like, but I'm going to try dual-booting both when it's stable.

How do you like it so far?


----------



## ShatteredGlass

PhilipJ said:


> Is win10 reliable yet? I'm still using 7, which I like, but I'm going to try dual-booting both when it's stable.
> 
> How do you like it so far?


Windows 10 has been publicly tested for ages now. I wouldn't have doubts about its stability. It's mostly stable and I believe the most unfinished part of it is Microsoft Edge, the new browser. I personally haven't really run into any stability problems, and if there are, I'm sure MS will be quick to update them.

I like it a lot. If you're used to 7, Windows 10 should not impose too big of a learning curve as it still has a great start menu and does away with the weird design elements of Windows 8 that didn't really make a lot of sense.


----------



## TryingMara

Wedding Crashers


----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## cat001

This image made me laugh loads as I can definitely relate to having my fingers nipped by super greedy snakelet's and can imagine them reciting that 'nursery rhyme'.

I've decided to post the link rather than the image as I'm not sure of peoples sensitivities when it comes to pictures of snakes nipping fingers.

https://scontent-lhr3-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=53814423f9dc7287b17656423ed3aaaa&oe=56412274

"When snakes are babies, they learn this little nursery rhyme to help them learn how to be a snake."


----------



## ShatteredGlass

^lol
i saw this on a 9gag post but it has an accompanying image that says **** uncensored so i'm just going to retype it:

"bf n gf were sitting at a tabel
dey were haeving a conversatein
da gurl sed 2 da boy 'bbz will u luv me 4ever.'
boy said 'NO...'
girl was sad
she ran away n cryed
she triped over a chair
she was ded.
boy ran over to pic up her body
he wisperd in her ear 'i meant to say ill love you 5ever'
dat meen he luv her moar dan 4ever"

yeeeeeeeaaaaaaaah laughing at this ain't gonna win me any rep points lol.


----------



## Peighton

> I taught my 8 month old daughter how to hit people on the nose with a verbal cue. My girlfriend does not know this. I can get her to do it roughly 50% of the time. I find it hilarious but pretend that I'm disappointed by it.
> 
> 
> 
> It's gonna be weird when your kid is 30 and her boss says "bananaramadingdong" and she ****ing lays that dude out in the conference room.
Click to expand...

Reddit does it again.


----------



## ShatteredGlass




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## ShatteredGlass

at least we know that that's most important


----------



## SuperSky

> *coles, woolworths self-serve checkouts could soon be quieter*
> the uk's largest supermarket chain has dropped the phrase "unexpected item in the bagging area".
> 
> Not only have the messages changed, but the female voice, which customers told tesco they found "shouty" and "irritating", has been replaced with a male one.
> 
> 
> 
> which, i assume will be perceived as calm and authoritative.
Click to expand...

hahaha


----------



## Idontgetit




----------



## ShatteredGlass




----------



## ShatteredGlass




----------



## TheOLDPrince

I love awkward humor


----------



## TheOLDPrince

Community ep


----------



## Xisha




----------



## avoidobot3000

imagining someone taking nudes but being hella angry while they do it


----------



## Skeletra

XD!! I just love their faces


----------



## TheOLDPrince




----------



## feels




----------



## Kevin001

feels said:


>


:rofl


----------



## a degree of freedom




----------



## estse




----------



## SummerRae

he told me he was going to rape me in my sleep... heh
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## estse

Found this on the Jack Ruby Facebook page


----------



## Tokztero

A cat.


----------



## TenYears

Xisha said:


>


----------



## kivi

My cat.


----------



## Aribeth

Ahahaha little *****


----------



## cmed




----------



## coeur_brise




----------



## aricept123

The Eric Andre Show on Adult Swim!


----------



## Rodin

My face.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly

Some stupid stand up comedy my bff played on her phone while we were playing with cute Halloween decorations.
Can't wait to decorate the balcony for Halloween! :3


----------



## TheOLDPrince




----------



## MylesB93




----------



## feels




----------



## LostinReverie

My cat. He's a twerp.


----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## Tokztero

A sign that read: "Yop, lost and found."


----------



## feels




----------



## RelinquishedHell

feels said:


>


I know that feel xD


----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## Winds




----------



## MCHB

I was talking to my aunt and apparently my grandfather used to call coffee whitener heifer dust, lol!

Thusly, next time I go to Tim Horton's, I'm going to order a large coffee with copious amounts of heifer dust!


----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## 7th.Streeter

Bernie Mac..kings of comedy...lolol


----------



## cmed




----------



## Saleemaslam

Latest episode of The flash (Tv show)
A father just gets out of jail and the 1st thing he decides to do after being in Jail for 14 years (All this time his son is supporting him) is move away from the city after declining the offer to live with his only son.
Cracks me up thinking he's gonna go to bangkok and get some A S S.


----------



## WhoDey85

Reading the smack talk in one of my fantasy football leagues. It actually legitimately made me laugh out loud. I don't do that very often I don't think.


----------



## Lonely Robot

<deleted>


----------



## gopherinferno

i wrote out a response to an ex-friend who's been trying to contact me on facebook. i dropped some sick burns. too bad i didn't send it.


----------



## beginning

I rewatched an episodes of Bob's Burgers lately.
Kind of a coincidence seeing the picture above, because the scene where Darryl asked Bob if he wants to E.T. it instead cracked me up.


----------



## reaffected

cmed said:


>


:lol ^ good one

For me this:


----------



## ingvarnaut

A good unexpected punchline after a long boring intro makes me cry from laughter


----------



## tea111red




----------



## LostinReverie

Sheldon saying, "I know, right?" Only time I've heard it when I haven't cringed. So ridiculously funny.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I don't follow football, but i understand enough about it to know what this is about. Made me die xD


----------



## MCHB

A vertical weld I did with 7013 in class today; just about busted a gut. So out of practice, lol! 7013 is like the love child of 6010 and 7018; digs hot, but is wetter than--well, some things are better left unsaid. Instructor's welder-isms are hillarious as well.


----------



## AffinityWing




----------



## CookieCrumble

I like all humor. What made me laugh was a weird picture.


----------



## layitontheline

http://i.imgur.com/ggQUrJ9.gifv
Bahaha.


----------



## MCHB

Arc welding instructor cracked me up again. He was going through one of our books in the classroom, and very casually and nonchalantly spits over his shoulder in the general direction of the garbage can and then carries on from where he left off without missing a beat. I tried hard to maintain my composure and freaking lost it when I looked around the classroom and realized half the class was looking at me grinning. I almost never bust a gut, but this time I completely cracked up! Tried to cover it up with a cough at the end. I think the instructor was amused by it, lol! He's one of those guys that's been in the trade so long, he's only a few years away from retirement! Good times, good times...


----------



## LostinReverie

Looking through old threads

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...-resource-or-worthless-rock-27397/#post354586


----------



## bittersweetavenue




----------



## feels




----------



## TenYears




----------



## Haunty




----------



## Andre

gourd display

several gourds set on cinderblocks. candles lit in cinderblock holes. impressive yet grunge way to show off gourd collection


----------



## feels




----------



## Amorphousanomaly

My Dad, he's dorky and funny. He used to be cool but now he's a science nerd.


----------



## preetlove

smile of a cute baby


----------



## Wanderlust89

During break time at work, my friend and I were copying dance moves from the intro of the Austin Powers movie. xD


----------



## srschirm

Her: So where do I stand?
Me: I'm keeping one eye open while I sleep

:teeth


----------



## klavak91

edwestwickfan said:


> And what type of humor do you prefer : campy/cheesy, clever/quickwitted, dry/sarcastic, friendly, goofy, obscure, or raunchy?


I am a fan of all of the mentioned above. I also like morbid humor too, which I guess falls under the category of "obscure".

If ya'll want to see a movie that makes you both think really hard about things you didn't even notice before as well as laugh at some of the weirdest things ever, check out the movie 
It's Such A Beautiful Day

it's on Netflix. It's an hour-long animated movie that I have no idea how I stumbled across it, but I honestly have got to say that my life is better because of it!


----------



## klavak91

Amorphousanomaly said:


> My Dad, he's dorky and funny. He used to be cool but now he's a science nerd.


You mean you don't think science nerds are cool?


----------



## pandana

When other girls think you're straight


----------



## TenYears

For some reason this hit my fb feed, not sure why, this movie is almost as old as me...






I've been inverted many times (never with my wingman, but with other females)...this was an awesome movie lol. The looks that Tom Cruise and Kelly McGillis exchanged in a few scenes were just...intense. A lot of sexual tension there, omg. They both played hard-to-get.


----------



## TenYears

Some of the posts on this site....


----------



## tea111red

I finally watched that review of Patti Labelle's sweet potato pie. :lol


----------



## DiscardYourFear

My engagement, which lasted less than 5 minutes. :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Prince Adrian

*Some humans are entertaining*


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

My SO.. he's no Hercules..

He's nothing like any of the males i dated before i met him.

He's pale, bald, round bellied, and detests the gym.

He walks into the kitchen, gets himself a chocolate chip cookie, whips his head back as if he's flipping his hair, and eats that cookie like he is absolute *"royalty"!* :lol


----------



## VanDamme

DiscardYourFear said:


> My engagement, which lasted less than 5 minutes. :laugh::laugh::laugh:


What happens in Vegas stays in Vegas! Even engagements. >


----------



## VanDamme

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> My SO.. he's no Hercules..
> 
> He's nothing like any of the males i dated before i met him.
> 
> He's pale, bald, round bellied, and detests the gym.
> 
> He walks into the kitchen, gets himself a chocolate chip cookie, whips his head back as if he's flipping his hair, and eats that cookie like he is absolute *"royalty"!* :lol


By any chance, does he lift his pinky while holding the cookie?


----------



## ChairmanWow

This thread made me laugh


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

VanDamme said:


> By any chance, does he lift his pinky while holding the cookie?


naaaaaaa... now THAT would be a turn off..:lol

he was actually just kidding around..


----------



## andbreathme




----------



## layitontheline




----------



## DiscardYourFear

My supervisor teasing me at work.


----------



## odetoanoddity

I was listening to Jennifer Hudson's "And I am telling you" when my dad comes in. His face while Jennifer's singing sent me into hysterics, he had no idea what was going on.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mammagamma

I can't remember but I swear it happened yesterday! Probably some random thoughts, though.


----------



## Telliblah

pewdiepie :blush


----------



## Boby89

Goofing around with my friend, when I walk with him on the street he sometimes makes loud weird caveman like noises just to embarrass me.
Well yesterday I played his game and I was louder then him, obviously everyone on the street believed we were lunatics but we had a good laugh and a blast.


----------



## cosmicslop

Sheng Wang is hilarious. I laughed so hard.


----------



## Oldisnew

My cats have started using a small tangerine crate as a bed. It's pretty amusing since they don't exactly fit very well. I guess it's more cute than funny, but I did laugh the first time I saw one of them


----------



## Carterrr95

"Breakfeast is sexy"


----------



## Tokztero




----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Listening to an old timer from "Bawston" talking crap in the gym..:lol

love it!!


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

All the guys staring at the television monitors in the gym during a sporting event.

hands on hips, mouths hung open, baggy shorts swinging in the breeze..

yep.. forget the equipment, Lebron is playing! :lol


----------



## Brawk Shady

A tumbler post that said this person wanted to be a febreeze murderer, where they would lead blindfolded people into a room, and asked what it smelled like. The people would be like "omg flowers" or something, but when they removed the blindfold, it would reveal the dead bodies of his previous victims. He then preceded to say he had to see a therapist because of this.


----------



## anxious87

Dog trying to be discreet pooping in the shrubs


----------



## feels




----------



## Aribeth




----------



## CosmicLow

Russell Peters DVD, One of his joke was When somebody says Asians, people generally tend to think of Chinese people. * and Chinese people sitting in the auditorium were like wooooooh! * then Russell says look at them How proud they are yelling their Last Name. Haha!!


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Misogyny, Jesus.


----------



## feels




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## WhiteKitty

my birds getting hyper from fruit I think.....they are really small birds so really anything they do is cute lol.


----------



## Wanderlust89

Rich people are amusing sometimes. Even though there will be plenty of self-parking spaces by the entrance of a mall, some will still choose valet parking. Really, if you're gonna throw away your money, please throw them my way.


----------



## feels




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## FinnishGirl

The amazing Phil is not on fire 7:joy::joy::joy::joy::joy:


----------



## feels

This is my new favorite channel


----------



## tea111red

This video.


----------



## Salvatori

A thread in this forum about someone dropping a milkshake on the floor. Not that's it's ridiculous or anything like that, it's just that the words the person used and the preoccupation about the situation seemed so funny... I'm at work and I had to hold my laugh so bad!


----------



## unemployment simulator

the title of a video on the subject of megan going crazy in the big brother house "megan has a meltdown over mashed potato" lol.
I think steph summed it up best "they're all knobhead diva's" :haha


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Perkins




----------



## gthopia94




----------



## odetoanoddity

Watching some reruns of The IT Crowd yesterday 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TenYears

I'm the guy in the middle 

But now I have reason to believe he's cheating on her.

Ffs. I can't stop laughing. Karma is a biach.


----------



## unemployment simulator

happy dancing washing machines


----------



## cosmicslop

How this is worded amuses me. _If it can be broken at all_. Just imagining a park ranger shaking his head at yet another sight of these furry lost causes in their den strung out on trash they stole as he whispers "Eating garbage: not even once."

Another thing that makde me laugh was listening to an old episode of This American Life on Amusement parks, the second act. Some lady shared how she got some guy's vomit splat on her face on one of those swinging pirate ship rides. She swung into the vomit, which looked it was coming at her in slow motion, because physics. That imagery is so ridiculous.


----------



## TenYears

My ex-gf called me again last night, and left me another ten seconds of nothing on my voicemail. Ffs. Once again I thought about picking up, but then thought better of it, and did not call her back. I'm proud of myself. I mean, the first time she did it I thought she must have butt-dialed me by accident, but this is the second time in a week. We used to have mind-blowing, amazing sex but she also....just put me through hell. I started a few threads here about her. She made my life....hell. So that was good for a few lolz.

Also, my ex-wife called me last night, literally a couple of hours later. Drunk, or stoned, I'm not sure which, I think probably both. And then she drunk-texted me when I hung up on her. I shared some of it with my dad tonight and he was just like, well...you can't really be surprised at this point, can you? I've saved all the texts, and I might show some of them to my kids this weekend. All she's doing is hurting herself.

Ffs man my exes are cray-cray. Just. Seriously scary, off the charts ****** crazy.


----------



## Noca

Even when I thought I was too depressed to laugh, I couldn't help myself but break down laughing to the point of tears watching gumdrop80's videos.


----------



## TenYears

Oh man, ffs, I really, really wish I hadn't googled that. I think I just threw up a little.


----------



## unemployment simulator

lol the freudian slip at 1:25


----------



## Considerate

Just finished watching a brony, furry, weaboo cringe compilation. Funny stuff.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## TenYears

RelinquishedHell said:


>


lmfao....I've gotta share that....


----------



## TenYears

I miss playing hide and seek with my kids when they were younger. Idk who had more fun sometimes, me or them....


----------



## feels

Videos like this are what keep me going


----------



## smeeble

I was drawing yesterday and my parrot climbed down my shoulder and just yanked my pencil out of my hand with his beak


----------



## TenYears

Posts on this site. I'm sry. I really...cannot tell sometimes if people are being serious, or are trolling. Ffs. I really hope they're trolling. But....sometimes....I think they're serious. For real....it just....boggles the mind....lmao.....


----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## TenYears

There are so, sooo many comments I'd like to leave here, on this site, after reading that lmao. I just don't want to get banned (not right now, anyways). Lmao.


----------



## Miss Scarletta




----------



## Nicole G

watching my cat play around


----------



## Wanderlust89

Goofy coworker.

Me: Have you seen Jeaneen (manager)?

Coworker: No, I'm avoiding her.

Me: Why? She's nice.

Coworker: I know she's nice. That's why I'm avoiding her.

Me: Oh, ok.


----------



## Wanderlust89

smeeble said:


> I was drawing yesterday and my parrot climbed down my shoulder and just yanked my pencil out of my hand with his beak


Aww! I can just imagine that. "Yoink! You're done for the day." They are such characters. ^_^


----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## TheOLDPrince

^ lol


----------



## TheOLDPrince

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/706243656127217664
"Visa Versa" :haha


----------



## ZombieIcecream

A Rupauls Drag Race Season 8 trailer.


----------



## Zatch

Holy crap.


----------



## unemployment simulator

I love how harry enfields comedy has evolved over the years, him and paul whitehouse are still making great stuff.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## unemployment simulator

the way they decided to leave it in the edit for a normal cooking tv show. completely unexpected and out of place lol.


----------



## cosmicslop

It's not even the picture itself. It's the headline. Very Onionesque situation to report.


----------



## AllTheSame

Something someone PMed me. How very you of you. I wish it was a gut-busting laugh out loud kind of funny, but it's more like an eye roll, sarcastic are you f-ing kidding me kind of funny. But it's still funny so I guess I'll take what I can get.


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## feels




----------



## andretti

my dad took me to lunch . so i drove there and we talking in the car. hes talking to me but i wasnt really paying attention to him cause i was listening to talk radio. so he is trying to tell he how there was some bombing in europe and quite a few people died . i said" oh thats pretty good". hes like what are you talking about...i just told you a lot of people died from a bombing 
. i started laughing. because he caught me and i sounded so stupid. its not good that people died obviously but i wasnt paying attention to what he was saying.


----------



## smeeble

"Michael Jackson kills 57 year old man & is shot dead by police."


----------



## AllTheSame

Ice T doing voice overs of cartoons with Jimmy Fallon. I found another, older clip of him doing some others. Just ****** hilarious.


----------



## unemployment simulator

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technolo...-ai-turns-into-a-hitler-loving-sex-robot-wit/


----------



## smeeble

Some kid running down some stairs, falling, and breaking his guitar


----------



## ScorchedEarth

''Jesse Ventura tracks down, harasses and tortures victims.''


----------



## AlwaysAlive

smeeble said:


> Some kid running down some stairs, falling, and breaking his guitar


You sadist!


----------



## feels




----------



## AllTheSame

*Husband Hasn't Worked for the Last 14 Years*

Dear Abby

*My husband hasn't worked for the last 14 years. All he does is get dressed in the morning and hop in his fancy car to visit his cronies .*

*I know he`s cheated on me many times with young girls who could be his granddaughters.*

*I know because he brags about this to me.*

*He smokes fancy cigars and drinks the most expensive Champagne day and night.*

*We sleep in separate beds because he`s always telling me he knows I`m a lesbian and my varicose veins and big bottom turn him off!*

*Should I clobber him with my frying pan, or should I leave him, Abby? Your advice would be appreciated .....*

*Mad as Hell*
*
**
**Dear Mad as Hell,*

*You don`t have to take that kind of treatment from any man. I suggest you pack your bags and move out a.s.a.p. Don`t resort to clobbering him with the frying pan, and try to act like a lady!

Remember ......you`re running for President of the United States, so try acting like it!*


----------



## Kovu

http://www.foxsports.com/nfl/story/nfl-jamarcus-russell-drug-use-2-chainz-lil-wayne-031216


----------



## feels




----------



## Wanderlust89

An ol' buddy from college April Fooled me (well anyone who read his post) on Facebook! He posted that he got fired. hahahhaaha


----------



## meepie

My bfs april fool's joke


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## feels




----------



## pied vert

My mom found my condoms, that was ...:lol


----------



## AllTheSame

My niece is just hilarious and she got most of it from my youngest daughter I think. If you put those two together then you'd better have your game face on, you'd better be ready to deal with some insanity and you'd better be ready to be a parent and be in charge. Omg.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## feels




----------



## Kevin001

feels said:


>


Omg, so true. Lol.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## AllTheSame

One of my supervisors. After finding out they can't accommodate my phy restrictions...."Well we could always stick you with Jessica, she doesn't do a damn thing all day anyway. Just put you in a chair with wheels and have her roll you around all day". That got a lot of laughs. Actually doesn't sound like a bad idea to me, she's one of my friends from work and the girl is smokin hot lol.


----------



## Heloise Schmidt

http://www.buzzfeed.com/ariellecalderon/10-points-to-dumbledore#.mh8pL3DeA

I don't know, I just really enjoyed the "Snape having the tampons" one! &#128514;


----------



## AllTheSame

^ lmao. And at #smackthat. So wrong, just so, so wrong....


----------



## feels




----------



## Tether

my face


----------



## Wanderlust89

Ain't that the truth!


----------



## unemployment simulator

> Paris terror suspect Salah Abdeslam is 'a little jerk', says his lawyer


http://www.stuff.co.nz/world/europe...lah-abdeslam-is-a-little-jerk-says-his-lawyer



> In an interview with the French daily Liberation, the Belgian lawyer of Abdeslam described his client as having "the intelligence of an empty ashtray - an abysmal emptiness".





> "I asked him if he had read the Koran, which I did, and he said he had read his interpretation on the Internet," the lawyer said.
> 
> Mary referred to Abdeslam in French as a "petit con" - a phrase that could be translated as "little jerk" or a**hole - who was "more a follower than a leader" among "Molenbeek's little delinquents".


----------



## Winds




----------



## Resergence

One of my workers I get along with likes to always prank me I found this when I was about to get in my car.
View attachment 84985


----------



## Tokztero

A caption to a story, "The Day I Discovered my Mum and Dad were Brother and Sister."


----------



## feels




----------



## feels

Holy **** this is so perfect


----------



## unemployment simulator

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-36200989



> PM asks Gary Lineker to honour Leicester pants promise
> 2 hours ago
> Prime Minister David Cameron has called for Gary Lineker to "keep his promise" and present Match of the Day in his underwear.
> Lineker tweeted the pledge in December if the Foxes won the Premier League - which they did on Monday night.
> During Prime Minister's Questions, Leicester East MP Keith Vaz asked the question decked in his Leicester scarf.


----------



## 3677

Lol this thread is amazing.


----------



## Vlk




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Crisigv

Just so done with your crap.


----------



## feels




----------



## Fun Spirit

My Mom was talking about breasts and she jokingly said since I like her home cook meals If I was still a baby I would had no problem drinking her breast milk. I bust out laughing because it was true. I love my Mom's cooking.


----------



## Enkidu

Black As Day said:


> My Mom was talking about breasts and she jokingly said since I like her home cook meals If I was still a baby I would had no problem drinking her breast milk. I bust out laughing because it was true. I love my Mom's cooking.








:b


----------



## Tokztero

There was a story on the news about Angelina Jolie divorcing her husband. My friend said that they were going to divorce because Angelina got a mastectomy and her husband didn't like her without breasts.

She asked me "You wouldn't want me without breasts, would you?" My response was a fast and simple no, and then we both burst out laughing.


----------



## AllTheSame

I got my supervisor good today. He was on one of his rants and he told me and a few other guys "just do it, I get paid to tell you what needs to be done so just do it". And I told him "I always wondered what it is they paid you for". He just walked off lmao. It was worth it. He won't write me up because we disrespect each other all the time like that. It was funny because for once he didn't have a comeback. At all.


----------



## Danasi

My pregnant cat.
And before that, long nails at a famous ballerina.
And before this debate, Richard Dawkins and Cardinal George Pell.


----------



## cosmicslop

Enkidu said:


> :b


Oh god that was literally my face when I was reading that post. haha. I was going to say Karl Pilkingotn's AMA was the last thing that made me laugh, but that reaction gif did me in.


----------



## olivie09

I'm in orchestra and my stand partner makes the most intense face while playing this solo he has. It looks like he's going to burst and I can't help but laugh lol.


----------



## Enkidu

cosmicslop said:


> Oh god that was literally my face when I was reading that post. haha. I was going to say Karl Pilkingotn's AMA was the last thing that made me laugh, but that reaction gif did me in.











:b

Thanks, I'm glad that made you laugh. ...I really didn't know how to react; it blindsided me a bit


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

https://www.google.com/imgres?imgur...5jNAhUDLB4KHSQMBS0QMwg2KBMwEw&iact=mrc&uact=8

Lol this made me laugh.


----------



## Kevin001

http://imgur.com/Carr3dC


:lol


----------



## unemployment simulator

the announcer on the queens tennis final. he kept saying championchips instead of championships. I was imagining the winner getting a plate of champion chips lol.


----------



## Aribeth

https://www.facebook.com/1036555429...555429731046/1046071042112818/?type=2&theater


----------



## AnxiousGuy9

I've been wanting to do this on my back window for a few years now (and I might). I divorced my ex because she was cheating.


----------



## Aribeth




----------



## AnxiousGuy9

Not sure what I was expecting but this was really, reeeally tame compared to some of the **** I found when I googled "what's the strangest thing you've put in your vagina". I just can't post some of the stuff I saw / read. What's seen cannot be unseen. Ffs, ffs, ffs!

When I lived with my (conservative Asian) parents I was too scared to have sex toys, in case my mum found them, so I used to masturbate using a carrot wrapped in kitchen cling film.
Also, due to my frugal bringing up, I would always feel guilty about throwing the carrot away afterwards, like I'm throwing away perfectly good food.

[-]Teros001 69 points70 points71 points 2 years ago (8 children)
So you ate it, right?


permalink
embed
save
parent
give gold

[-][deleted] 50 points51 points52 points 2 years ago (6 children)
Nope, she fed it to a rabbit.


permalink
embed
save
parent
 [-]tenderbranson301 37 points38 points39 points 2 years ago (3 children)
/u/BunnyTutu - story checks out


permalink
embed
save
parent
give gold
 [-]gangnam_style 12 points13 points14 points 2 years ago (2 children)
This sounds like the origin story for The Killer Rabbit of Caerbannog from the Holy Grail...


permalink
embed
save
parent
give gold

Merkwurdigliebe 4 points5 points6 points 2 years ago (0 children)
By the transitive property, she has had a rabbit in her vagina.


----------



## AllTheSame

Heh. Someone had fun at their last day at the DOT...


----------



## Cyan22




----------



## kivi

We're in a wedding. My father and his friend was talking about how a young waiter accidently poured someone else's drink on them and just right after that he (the same waiter) poured my father's drink on him.


----------



## ActuallyBrittany

Something someone said to me on Skype.


----------



## feels

This is even better than I thought it would be


----------



## LaurelHS

I was looking at necklaces in a store and I managed to get one stuck in my hair. Then I had to pull my hair out of its chignon to remove it. At the time, I tried to play it off like it was no big deal, but I laughed about it once I was home.


----------



## Tokztero




----------



## AllTheSame

From a few days ago from a fb friend....it did make me laugh, though....


----------



## 2Milk

Specially the part at 5:11 where he kicks the little kid on the stomach and the kid cries. xD I'm terrible.


----------



## kivi

I was looking around at home. I saw my parents' wardrobe opening (I couldn't see it completely). I thought that one of my parents hasn't gone to work yet and was preparing. It turns out it was our cat coming out of the wardrobe. :um


----------



## cmed

> _Trump is a man with a vision for America, not a specific vision, a great vision...the best vision...Trump has a plan to make this country great again....What plan??....a great plan...a plan that will work because it's the best plan.....Why???... because Trump knows good people...which people???....the best people....people that are not stupid like other people....people who know how to get deals done...what deals???...great deals...the biggest deals... because I know words... What words???...I have the best words... I get my information from watching TV... I consult with myself because I have a great brain... A great brain???...the best brain...Trump will also build a big wall to keep Mexicans out and he will make Mexico pay for it!...How....??? its all part of the great plan!...ISIS will be gone very, very quickly...How???... I won't tell you.. It's a secret !!!_


Saw this in a Facebook comment. It was a great comment. The best. Absolutely tremendous.


----------



## millenniumman75

Tokztero said:


>


Somehow, I knew something like that was going to happen.

Some people need to get their heads out of their APPS.


----------



## AllTheSame




----------



## cosmicslop

Some homeless guy's sign said "will wrestle your mother-in-law for fried chicken."


----------



## Tokztero

millenniumman75 said:


> Somehow, I knew something like that was going to happen.
> 
> Some people need to get their heads out of their APPS.


Pokemon GO should be banned. Someone got shot and killed in San Francisco, another person got stabbed in the face in San Jose, this game is dangerous.


----------



## StephCurry

my life


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

You want to do laughter therapy ? It works wonders.

I just decided to watch all Jim Carey's movies. Best decision ever. I guess I laughed yesterday for a total of 3 hours, and I only watched like 6 movies  Yeah, me, a suicidal depressive dude.


----------



## feels

Eric Andre just seems like the coolest guy.


----------



## AllTheSame

Some people may not get this at all....(I got it right away lol)....


----------



## millenniumman75

AllTheSame said:


> Some people may not get this at all....(I got it right away lol)....


:lol clever!


----------



## Crisigv

This just made my morning.


----------



## cosmicslop

I love going to the discussion section on duolingo because people get silly there.


----------



## unemployment simulator

this is a bit old. the rave part at the end is what had me laughing, very funny


----------



## cosmicslop

We were looking at examples of student thesis statements in class and one was "two and two sometimes means ten." That's more like somebody's drunk post on twitter. They probably had an idea just worded really strangely. Oh man, did that make me laugh.


----------



## Dreaming1111

A compilation of funny cat videos.


----------



## AllTheSame

I was channel surfing earlier this afternoon and came across that movie "Friday". It's hard to believe that movie came out 21 years ago when I saw it in the theater. It's still one of the funniest damn movies I've ever seen. And it brings back memories lol. I'd post some clips but can't find any that are safe for this site.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

A guy riding his bike and smoking, love that every time, lol


----------



## In The Shade

This


----------



## kivi

My other grandparents adopted a kitten and my father showed videos of her to me. She's so little but so active. She keeps jumping, climbing with her tiny body and she looks so cute and funny.


----------



## pollutedessence

BASIC Training (Week 1) 1966 VS 1996 VS 2016


----------



## eeyoredragon

Quick story: Classmate offered me candy, and I accepted. When she threw it at me (wasn't underhand), I freaked out, batted it down, and managed to shut my eyes all at the same time. Laughed for quite a bit after that.


----------



## sad1231234

Internet memes lol


----------



## Theonetheory

I was laughing at how i looked with a pair of sunglasses.


----------



## HiveFiMind

Just watched the trailer for one of my all time favorite movies, The Big Lebowski 





It's so funny!


----------



## AllTheSame

^ One of my favorite movies of all time.

This made me laugh....this was my youngest daughter in dance class sometimes, no doubt...


----------



## vela

Watching this awesome person on younow! She was just so nice and kind to everyone and it seemed like people love her a lot. Like not as fans, but they truly care for her. She also makes everyone laugh too. She loves making everyone smile.


----------



## Kevin001

I bet he learned his lesson....


----------



## cuppy

I was telling my mom about how my grandpa put a chip-clip on a bag of individually wrapped cookies.


----------



## Kevin001

I so needed this laugh today....


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Some jokes, puns and other funny things on Reddit.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan




----------



## kivi

I usually don't want to tell what other people said on random places but I keep laughing while I'm doing my work now because of what some girl said in our class. We usually do our works on kraft cardboards and she covered it with normal cardboard. When our instructor asked "Why did you do that?" she said "I feel like vomiting when I see/thouch it. I slowly left this normal cardboard on it without touching it." It was very brave of her to say it for me because our instructors love that kraft cardboards' texture, color...etc.


----------



## springbreeze1

My son told a joke.

Why did the invisible man turn down a job offer?


Scroll down for answer.







































Because he just couldn't see himself doing it.


----------



## sad1231234

Last thing to make me laugh was a funny youtube video. I enjoy pretty much most kinds of humour.


----------



## PrincessV

A username named funnynihilist when he responded to the thread, "what exercise did you do today?" - and he said, "so far all I've done is roll over in bed :/"

LMAO LOL I'M GIGGLIN


----------



## The Condition of Keegan




----------



## The Condition of Keegan

I love this. >


----------



## Worried Cat Milf

The last bits of the three word story thread about the dolphin getting shredded to pieces because he drifted into a sharp propeller


----------



## Andre

Worried Cat Milf said:


> The last bits of the three word story thread about the dolphin getting shredded to pieces because he drifted into a sharp propeller


How would you describe the associations in your mind while processing the joke? I'm curious.


----------



## cmed

> Donald Trump answers the question: What is 2+2?
> 
> "I have to say a lot of people have been asking this question. No, really. A lot of people come up to me and they ask me. They say, "What's 2+2"? And I tell them look, we know what 2+2 is. We've had almost eight years of the worst kind of math you can imagine. Oh my god, I can't believe it. Addition and subtraction of the 1s the 2s and the 3s. Its terrible. Its just terrible. Look, if you want to know what 2+2 is, do you want to know what 2+2 is? I'll tell you.
> 
> First of all the number 2, by the way I love the number 2. It's probably my favorite number, no it is my favorite number. You know what, it's probably more like the number two but with a lot of zeros behind it. A lot. If I'm being honest, I mean, if I'm being honest. I like a lot of zeros. Except for Marco Rubio, now he's a zero that I don't like. Though, I probably shouldn't say that. He's a nice guy but he's like, "10101000101", on and on, like that. He's like a computer! You know what I mean? He's like a computer. I don't know. I mean, you know.
> 
> So, we have all these numbers and we can add them and subtract them and add them. TIMES them even. Did you know that? We can times them OR divide them, they don't tell you that, and I'll tell you, no one is better at the order of operations than me. You wouldn't believe it. That I can tell you. So, we're gonna be the best on 2+2, believe me. OK? Alright. Thank you."


:lol


----------



## Bonfiya

Ages ago, my sister told me that she was walking home when this guy popped up from out of the bushes with a chainsaw in his hands and just stared at my sister before she bolted for our house because she thought her life was ending that day.

The other day, I was talking to my neighbour and he said that this one time, he was renovating their front yard and cutting things down with a chainsaw when he saw my sister walking past so he popped his head up to say hi but she bolted before he got to say anything.

I lol'ed so hard when he told me this.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf

Bonfiya said:


> Ages ago, my sister told me that she was walking home when this guy popped up from out of the bushes with a chainsaw in his hands and just stared at my sister before she bolted for our house because she thought her life was ending that day.
> 
> The other day, I was talking to my neighbour and he said that this one time, he was renovating their front yard and cutting things down with a chainsaw when he saw my sister walking past so he popped his head up to say hi but she bolted before he got to say anything.
> 
> I lol'ed so hard when he told me this.


Hahahah, that's great.


----------



## Tokztero

Some stuff I read on Reddit,


----------



## kivi

I was arranging pine cones to take photos of them and a chubby cat was sleeping next to me. Few minutes later, a dog came towards us and this cat climbed up the tree so quickly that I was surprised (because of her chubbiness). I was also surprised that the tree's thin branches didn't get broken. After the dog disappeared, she went down and continued to sleep.


----------



## TryingMara

My niece and nephew being silly.


----------



## kivi

Randomly, I keep finding scotch tapes on myself. I'm being possessed by those works. :um


----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## AllTheSame

A Halloween costume I saw a woman wearing at a store today....pretty much identical to this, right down to the color....



....only maybe bigger. It was so bizarre, so strange I actually LOLed. She was very pretty, don't get me wrong, just strange to see a grown woman dressed up in a Civil War era dress.

And I seriously don't know how in the hell she got into the car wearing that thing.....


----------



## butterskenny

Three of my friends from IL were in a video call with me and we all started cracking up at our voice acting because we were practicing it over the call. We laughed so hard we couldn't breath :lol


----------



## Sean87

Sarcasm and wit but having a laugh/prank with my niece is the best, the Peter Pan in me comes out with her.. I'm 30 she's 14 lol. The other night out of nowhere, we had a Pringle fight and started attacking each other with a tub of Pringle crisps. By the end of it both our hair and the floor was covered! My brother/her dad went absolutely crazy at us and called us 'demented' which made it all the more funnier?


----------



## AllTheSame

Yeah, I'm just gonna post that and leave it here. With no further comment. Though I'm seriously biting my tongue. Ffs.


----------



## cosmicslop

I was looking at David Bowie's Blackstar album on RYM because I want to see what genres it's been labeled with so I could tag it. I went to the genre-voting page to see what other genres users chose other than the obvious ones (art rock, jazz rock). Somebody proposed "deathrock." God damn I couldn't stop laughing. Forgive me, Dave.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

"Hell no, to the no no no, yeah hell to the no."


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## butterskenny

My friend and I went to a mall for black friday and we both ate ramen at the food area. She also got one of those Japanese soda drinks along with her food, but she couldn't get the marble ball to pop properly so she had to use all her might and her face was priceless while she was trying to get it to move out of the way.


----------



## Squirrelevant




----------



## noydb

I tried to curl my hair...


----------



## Worried Cat Milf

noydb said:


> I tried to curl my hair...


Well, what happend?!


----------



## sandromeda

Dr. phil m&m


----------



## noydb

Worried Cat Milf said:


> Well, what happend?!


I ****ed it up, lol. I don't have the patience or manual dexterity for that sort of thing. Sticking to what I know from now on, like reliable old brushing.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf

noydb said:


> I ****ed it up, lol. I don't have the patience or manual dexterity for that sort of thing. Sticking to what I know from now on, like reliable old brushing.


And it's tiring on the arms! Also why I go to bed with wet hair every night. Holding the hair dryer for so long is a work out.


----------



## kivi

When I was in middle school, my classmates used to tag each other and I was tagged on "always busy". Now, I'm really "always busy" and suddenly remembered that. :lol


----------



## AllTheSame

Whatev said:


>


Heh.

Oh my God some people have no idea, no idea how often that happens, how often politics gets involved in Little League, ffs....and then lets stoop even lower and *** one of the team moms. Yeah. That's real classy.

I went through years and years of gymnastics and dance and football and basketball and soccer and cheerleading with my kids. And I helped coach Little League a little bit, in a small way. I just helped get the guys lined up in batting order and tried to keep some semblance of order in the dugout (that's tough with 12 little 6 year old to 12 year old dudes). I pitched some games in the coach-pitch league. Helped out in practices, helped run drills and scrimmages. And yes, I can tell you there is most definitely favoritism, it's not always the best kid that gets to play, and it's not always about giving every kid some playing time just to be fair, lmao.

Some of the coaches, parents and team moms I remember from those days had a whole lot less maturity than their prepubescent kids that were playing. Pretty pathetic.

It'd be really hilarious to me, if it didn't happen in real life, more often than you might think. It'd be funny in a Saturday Night Live skit. But, meh....not so funny irl.


----------



## littleghost

Animals usually make me laugh. Last night my dog was trying to curl up under the sheet and got tangled up in it. He kept getting up, turning around 3 times, and then laying down only to find part of him sticking out, so up he'd get again. He must have done it ten times.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## kivi

Thinking about Tuesday's lesson. I don't know what to expect next week.


----------



## Mat999

Usually it would be a TV show, but I am happy to say it was a friend and I joking an hour ago.


----------



## kivi

I found a funny video of our cat from this summer. He sleeps with his legs open and shows his tummy in summer because of hot weather I guess. I was recording while he was sleeping like that and at the end of the video he flashes a weird glance. I missed him so much.


----------



## AllTheSame

Playing a new game me and my dad and my son came up with, it's basketball, H-O-R-S-E. Simple enough. But if the person going before you misses you have to let the ball bounce twice before you can touch it, and then you have to shoot from that spot.  It's harder than it sounds. Was fun. Both my daughters came out and played and it was fun. Got some laughs too because a few times the ball went off the driveway into the street and yeah, that's where you shoot if from, wherever you rebound it.


----------



## SplendidBob

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...-as-good-as-brad-pitt-1931490/#post1088154506


----------



## Revenwyn

http://babylonbee.com/news/ford-introduces-40-passenger-van-homeschooler/

Satire article. "Ford Introduces 40 Passenger Van "The Homeschooler"

Funny to me because I was homeschooled. My fiance was too, he's the oldest of 8 kids. Some of my friends from then are some of 12 or 13.


----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Overdrive

"Tac" "Das wars...Das war erst die ruhe vor dem Sturm..."

Honorable mention for those german dudes :lol.


----------



## Maslow




----------



## TwerkinForTalos

Bob's Burgers.


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## MCHB

Overdrive said:


> "Tac" "Das wars...Das war erst die ruhe vor dem Sturm..."
> 
> Honorable mention for those german dudes :lol.


:clap Prime contenders for a Darwin award, LMAO! :clap


----------



## ScorchedEarth

The Chronicles of Lord Inglip - ''Conetlie Escape''


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Godzilla what has happened to you lol?


----------



## meepie

__
http://instagr.am/p/BNfT6ECjHu1/


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Lol I love this.

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## The Condition of Keegan

My grandmothers cat was afraid of paper and i laughed when she kept staring and running from it. XD


----------



## eeyoredragon

Friends ep- the one with the prom video


----------



## SparklingWater

youtube guy gobbling at turkeys. first saw it years ago. it always cracks me up!


----------



## momentsunset




----------



## Winds

Perhaps the only thing that can top a really good sign, is a good throwback reference. It's rare, but when they combine, funny moments are had.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## TryingMara

Clips of Noel Fielding.


----------



## humblelulu

This haha, his laugh is so infectious XD

Histerical laughing man


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## tea111red




----------



## TheOLDPrince

the inbetweeners movie

this scene :haha


----------



## AllTheSame

A post on SAS. Lmao. I don't think it was supposed to be funny but, meh....the irony there....omg I needed a good laugh.


----------



## kivi

I saw photos on the internet that a woman walked around with a chain leashed "pineapple" on the metro in my university's city. I wish I was there and had seen it. It'd be amazing to see it real.


----------



## tea111red




----------



## tea111red




----------



## kivi

My parents were watching one of our holiday video and my mother said to my father "What a weird video! Why did you shoot it like that?" Then we saw my father in the video and turns out I filmed that video (I was ten years old). It's ridiculously funny. I basically just randomly zoomed in and out my sisters', mother's, father's mouths, eyes, noses and food on breakfast table. It's so funny, my stomach hurts from laughing. :lol


----------



## AllTheSame




----------



## momentsunset

Was walking down the street with my mom, and we saw a huge pile of dog sh*t. 
*My mom:* "I can't believe someone would do that". 
*Me:* "yeah, I bet it was a human who did that, they probably need an AA meeting"
*My mom: *"no matter how drunk I got I don't think I've ever done that"
*Me:* "you may have, there's a lot of things I thought I'd never do but then I was drinking.."
*My mom: *"that's true, me too"
*Some random lady that walks by:* "Me three!"


----------



## MCHB




----------



## ljubo

That doe deers avatar is not working anymore. She really liked that avatar and was bragging about it endlessly. It's gods work that her avatar is out of function.


----------



## SplendidBob

Persuadin' me nephew to burp, because I be a totally responsible Uncle


----------



## AllTheSame

Tom Brady, lmao. What a loser, what a cheater, what a crybaby. He's getting shut down. Pretty good game so far. It ain't over 'till it's over but sure is looking good for Atlanta right now. Two quarters of football and the most the cheaters can do is a pathetic field goal. I'm lovin it.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Didier Drogba has a video online making fun of Kurt Zouma saying he's got "12 packs", 6 in the front, 6 in the back, it's priceless, lol


----------



## Rains

A retro aerobics class.


----------



## kivi

I was trying to remember that funny thing which had happened to me and I finally remember.

Just a day before meeting my elementary school friend, I was changing my phone's ringtone to animal sounds like dog barking, duck, cricket sounds... to know how our cat will react.
Then, I went to meet my friend at a cafe and few hours later, I kept hearing duck sounds. I was always looking around but couldn't see any ducks. Later, I thought the girls next to us were opening it from their phones. When I eventually took my phone and saw unanswered calls, I realized it was from me. I told it to my friend and she laughed, too.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Oh god. XD This is awesome. I love that they did this.

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## AllTheSame

I've talked to my kids a few times this weekend and my youngest daughter is slipping into her Russian accent again lmao. Well, it's a Russian woman that speaks English but with a very thick Russian accent. It's very realistic. We go back and forth in that dialect sometimes while my other kids, anyone else nearby laughs or just looks at us and rolls their eyes lol. She's even doing it over text now though. Ffs. Her name is Vahtma. She won't tell me where in Russia she's from but she claims to have been sent to Siberia at one point, not sure how she got out or got to America, she won't say.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## feels




----------



## feels




----------



## Virgo

I forgot what was the last thing that made me laugh, so I re-watched this video just for the purpose of laughing.


----------



## butterskenny

I was in a skype call with my friends and as we were chatting I put a lamp up to my face and one of my friends immediately went "THEY ARE THE SUN" and I bursted out laughing.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Greys0n

my 2 crazy cats that are running around


----------



## hammert

l always find political memes very funny. Every time I see one in my wall especially if it was photoshop and added with some jokes, I can't help myself from laughing.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Nitrogen




----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## TryingMara

A few minutes ago when I lost my balance and fell on my cat's water bowl.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Virgo

Why boxer dogs are the best breed:


----------



## AllTheSame

Jimmy Fallon....watching JLo do the spin cycle.


Ffs, ffs, ffs......


----------



## naes

Atheism said:


> Why boxer dogs are the best breed:


They are such ugly creatures xD


----------



## AllTheSame




----------



## millenniumman75

The Condition of Keegan said:


> Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


Fifteen fingers......or three hands. I am surprised there isn't a foot up there instead of the third hand. People are going to ask where the third hand came from.


----------



## Virgo

naes said:


> They are such ugly creatures xD


No!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! wtf??????????????


----------



## Sheri S

*What was the last thing that made you laugh*

I saw Planes, Trains, and Automobiles last night. I laughed so hard, I startled my dog! There are so many funny parts in that film that I completely forgot about. Good times!


----------



## naes

Atheism said:


> No!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! wtf??????????????


I mean just look at their faces. Totally deformed. They are like some weird mutant breed.


----------



## Virgo

naes said:


> I mean just look at their faces. Totally deformed. They are like some weird mutant breed.


You're lucky I didn't let Digglet hear that </3


----------



## gunner21

naes said:


> they are such ugly creatures xd


They're good dogs, bront


----------



## sandromeda

This corny rap I have to make about photosynthesis for my forestry class


----------



## naes

sandromeda said:


> This corny rap I have to make about photosynthesis for my forestry class


that sounds tree-mendous XD.


----------



## naes

Atheism said:


> You're lucky I didn't let Digglet hear that </3


Why wuz he guna do?! I bought him!


----------



## Tokztero




----------



## The Condition of Keegan

This is too damn true for me. Every time I'm out in the middle of the field in a Battlefield match, I see those glares and I know it's about to end my killstreak. R.I.P

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Reset Button

Jim Davis tribute set to the entire original motion picture score of "Kundun" by Philip Glass featuring the philosophical musings of John Blyth Barrymore.


----------



## AllTheSame

Karl.

~sent from my GalaxyS4


----------



## sandromeda

Have a bowl, mr squidward


----------



## probably offline




----------



## AffinityWing

Yen Press how could you mess up this bad? Chuoya?! :rofl


----------



## bluehog9

Punky Brewster.


----------



## konas8

AffinityWing said:


> Yen Press how could you mess up this bad? Chuoya?! :rofl


Is that Bungou Stray Dogs? I didn't know it was licensed...


----------



## AffinityWing

konas8 said:


> Is that Bungou Stray Dogs? I didn't know it was licensed...


Yeah, I saw on Wikipedia that the first few volumes seemed to be released in English. I was planning on buying them but from what little I've seen of the translation it looks odd/awkward. Well, the dazaiscans tumblr offers great enough fantranslations already so much better to support those.


----------



## konas8

AffinityWing said:


> Yeah, I saw on Wikipedia that the first few volumes seemed to be released in English. I was planning on buying them but from what little I've seen of the translation it looks odd/awkward. Well, the dazaiscans tumblr offers great enough fantranslations already so much better to support those.


I thought the higurashi translations were fine (not so much the carton they used for the covers though), but that was a while ago. Am guessing you've considered importing them.


----------



## AffinityWing

konas8 said:


> I thought the higurashi translations were fine (not so much the carton they used for the covers though), but that was a while ago. Am guessing you've considered importing them.


Yes, from the mangas I've bought of them so far it seems pretty good. I want the Kai omnibuses so bad that I'd just buy them in complete bulk (One practically tortured me when I went to Barnes and Noble at one point..It was the only one left. lol) I could always read the rest of them online, but I have this weird urge to save myself for only the hardcover experience sometimes. :lol That's also because it'll always be a series closer to my heart more than any other, though.


----------



## konas8

AffinityWing said:


> Yes, from the mangas I've bought of them so far it seems pretty good. I want the Kai omnibuses so bad that I'd just buy them in complete bulk (One practically tortured me when I went to Barnes and Noble at one point..It was the only one left. lol) I could always read the rest of them online, but I have this weird urge to save myself for only the hardcover experience sometimes. :lol That's also because it'll always be a series closer to my heart more than any other, though.


I know what you mean. I've abstained from reading berserk online to read the physical versions, but either there's a spike in the price or the volumes are out of print, in true dark horse fashion (I will never forgive them for Eden lol). Hopefully they'll pump out some omnibuses of Berserk soon, like with Blade of the Immortal. I've imported Yokohama café though, and have it reserved for reading until I reach a certain level of Japanese. Some Japanese tankoubons, though I think these are called shinsouban, are very pretty.


----------



## AffinityWing

konas8 said:


> I know what you mean. I've abstained from reading berserk online to read the physical versions, but either there's a spike in the price or the volumes are out of print, in true dark horse fashion (I will never forgive them for Eden lol). Hopefully they'll pump out some omnibuses of Berserk soon, like with Blade of the Immortal. I've imported Yokohama café though, and have it reserved for reading until I reach a certain level of Japanese. Some Japanese tankoubons, though I think these are called shinsouban, are very pretty.


Yeah, I'm the same with video games too. Refuse to play on emulators most of the time, because they've caused me too many frustrating technical issues and I just prefer to experience them the way they were meant to be played. I like picking up hardcovers of mangas primarily for any author commentaries (and just to have it in my collection lol).

Anime stuff, especially merch, is just always so damn expensive. I could've bought that Higu omnibus, but it was like 20$ for one piece! :shock 
Shinsouban, like for the Sailor Moon mangas? I've heard Japanese paper can be really nice to the touch.

The only problem, besides price I really have with hardcover mangas over scanlations, is with two-page illustrations. I get too afraid to bend out my book and that I'll ruin the spine to see them, but at least scanlations can provide the full image without any divider or border.


----------



## Xenacat

Saturday Night Live


----------



## konas8

AffinityWing said:


> Yeah, I'm the same with video games too. Refuse to play on emulators most of the time, because they've caused me too many frustrating technical issues and I just prefer to experience them the way they were meant to be played. I like picking up hardcovers of mangas primarily for any author commentaries (and just to have it in my collection lol).
> 
> Anime stuff, especially merch, is just always so damn expensive. I could've bought that Higu omnibus, but it was like 20$ for one piece! :shock
> Shinsouban, like for the Sailor Moon mangas? I've heard Japanese paper can be really nice to the touch.
> 
> The only problem, besides price I really have with hardcover mangas over scanlations, is with two-page illustrations. I get too afraid to bend out my book and that I'll ruin the spine to see them, but at least scanlations can provide the full image without any divider or border.


I don't even buy any anime. Especially aniplex products, it's just too expensive and/or not worth it. 
Check out the prices for Gundam: Origins or Highschool of the Dead Omnibus, though those books are hardcovers and have a large size (also, hardcovers are books with sturdy, protective covers, like:
http://kodanshacomics.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/09/Vinland-Saga-1-Arrived-1.2.jpg
And then there are their paperback counterparts with only thicker paper covers, like: http://img02.deviantart.net/8c88/i/...earts_manga_books_by_sorawolfkiba-d3gsjwn.jpg
I'm guessing you mean physical releases?)
I can sort of relate regarding video games, but I do like playing gba games on emulator ever since I played the hell out of Pokemon Ruby. Not so much emulators for any other console; I never finish the games. Which emulators did youhave difficulties with? Am guessing emulators for ps2 or wii/gamecube, as otherwise I don't remember having issues with any other. Well, unless you count the ones for the more older consoles and computers, like 70s and 80s old.
Yep, you can use the scanlations in that time of need.
Like the sailor moon ones, yes. They come with new covers, a bunch of colour pages, and in a slightly larger size. It is very soft to the touch.


----------



## AffinityWing

konas8 said:


> I don't even buy any anime. Especially aniplex products, it's just too expensive and/or not worth it.
> Check out the prices for Gundam: Origins or Highschool of the Dead Omnibus, though those books are hardcovers and have a large size (also, hardcovers are books with sturdy, protective covers, like:
> http://kodanshacomics.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/09/Vinland-Saga-1-Arrived-1.2.jpg
> And then there are their paperback counterparts with only thicker paper covers, like: http://img02.deviantart.net/8c88/i/...earts_manga_books_by_sorawolfkiba-d3gsjwn.jpg
> I'm guessing you mean physical releases?)
> I can sort of relate regarding video games, but I do like playing gba games on emulator ever since I played the hell out of Pokemon Ruby. Not so much emulators for any other console; I never finish the games. Which emulators did youhave difficulties with? Am guessing emulators for ps2 or wii/gamecube, as otherwise I don't remember having issues with any other. Well, unless you count the ones for the more older consoles and computers, like 70s and 80s old.
> Yep, you can use the scanlations in that time of need.
> Like the sailor moon ones, yes. They come with new covers, a bunch of colour pages, and in a slightly larger size. It is very soft to the touch.


It's got to be one of the most expensive hobbies I've seen. I just don't get how so many people can afford them in quantities where they have an entire room stocked with a mini-library of manga, cosplay, figurines, and body pillows when I get scared from the price of even one volume. I guess that's some serious dedication. lol One girl I have from my Japanese class was walking around in full-blown cosplays the first few days of school and I thought "Dang... she has *got* to be loaded." And later on she mentioned something about owning multiple houses. :lol

I can never finish games on emulators, either. Most of the time I just drop them but I'll play games on handheld consoles almost any chance I get.

Yep, I've had difficulties with pcsx2 and DeSmuME. They gave me some bad sound and lag problems. Maybe it was just the issue of a crappy PC again. Some of the configuration seemed too tedious but I quite liked how user-friendly ppsspp was. I often played Wipeout on my Ipod with it back in the day.

I've always wanted the Sailor Moon mangas when I was little, but I couldn't seem to find them almost anywhere because the series seemed to be dying in the West even by then. I'm guessing they're antiques at this point? orz


----------



## konas8

AffinityWing said:


> It's got to be one of the most expensive hobbies I've seen. I just don't get how so many people can afford them in quantities where they have an entire room stocked with a mini-library of manga, cosplay, figurines, and body pillows when I get scared from the price of even one volume. I guess that's some serious dedication. lol One girl I have from my Japanese class was walking around in full-blown cosplays the first few days of school and I thought "Dang... she has *got* to be loaded." And later on she mentioned something about owning multiple houses. :lol
> 
> I can never finish games on emulators, either. Most of the time I just drop them but I'll play games on handheld consoles almost any chance I get.
> 
> Yep, I've had difficulties with pcsx2 and DeSmuME. They gave me some bad sound and lag problems. Maybe it was just the issue of a crappy PC again. Some of the configuration seemed too tedious but I quite liked how user-friendly ppsspp was. I often played Wipeout on my Ipod with it back in the day.
> 
> I've always wanted the Sailor Moon mangas when I was little, but I couldn't seem to find them almost anywhere because the series seemed to be dying in the West even by then. I'm guessing they're antiques at this point? orz


I don't either. I just stick to very occasionally buying manga. Most recently I got this: https://www.bookdepository.com/Wandering-Island-Kenji-Tsurut/9781506700793?ref=grid-view And that was a few months ago.
Multiple houses? Hey, she seems like great friend material. You could uh... introduce us?
There did came a time when desmume became the go-to emulator for ds. I still remember rocking the no$gba. Lag is usually due to inadequate hardware, unfortunately, though it can be due to other reasons too. I've never used a psp emulator before. I've heard they work quite well.
Nope, well the older books probably, but they've reprinted the manga in the shinsoubon format since then, just without the dust covers (in English of course). Don't overspend now.


----------



## AffinityWing

konas8 said:


> I don't either. I just stick to very occasionally buying manga. Most recently I got this: https://www.bookdepository.com/Wandering-Island-Kenji-Tsurut/9781506700793?ref=grid-view And that was a few months ago.
> Multiple houses? Hey, she seems like great friend material. You could uh... introduce us?
> There did came a time when desmume became the go-to emulator for ds. I still remember rocking the no$gba. Lag is usually due to inadequate hardware, unfortunately, though it can be due to other reasons too. I've never used a psp emulator before. I've heard they work quite well.
> Nope, well the older books probably, but they've reprinted the manga in the shinsoubon format since then, just without the dust covers (in English of course). Don't overspend now.


The summary looks very enticing..is the art a bit old-school? I could look into adding it on Mangastorm. (I like the app so much since I found it I think it makes me prefer looking at manga from my phone now than from my PC. lol)

She seems pretty friendly and her cosplays were stunning. There was one day I saw her around school in a Nanami Chiaki cosplay and I just thought "Man...if only I had the confidence to walk around like that." lol I don't know if she makes them herself or if they're brought but it was really good. :shock

It could be, I'd like one of those gamer computers like Alienware but they're too damn expensive. 
Back then when I was jailbroken with my Ipod, I remember the ppsspp emulator still had alot of room to be updated but I'm sure the compatibility has greatly increased now for most games. I was trying to play Super Dangan Ronpa 2 but always got stuck in the prologue with Komaeda when you have to talk to him. The buttons wouldn't do anything. The emulator also crashed alot with more CPU-heavy games like it. 
I'll try not to..I'm very intensive about saving usually but when I want certain things I get scarily obstinate. Not going to lie, I briefly fantasized running out the store with that omnibus. :tiptoe


----------



## konas8

AffinityWing said:


> The summary looks very enticing..is the art a bit old-school? I could look into adding it on Mangastorm. (I like the app so much since I found it I think it makes me prefer looking at manga from my phone now than from my PC. lol)
> 
> She seems pretty friendly and her cosplays were stunning. There was one day I saw her around school in a Nanami Chiaki cosplay and I just thought "Man...if only I had the confidence to walk around like that." lol I don't know if she makes them herself or if they're brought but it was really good. :shock
> 
> It could be, I'd like one of those gamer computers like Alienware but they're too damn expensive.
> Back then when I was jailbroken with my Ipod, I remember the ppsspp emulator still had alot of room to be updated but I'm sure the compatibility has greatly increased now for most games. I was trying to play Super Dangan Ronpa 2 but always got stuck in the prologue with Komaeda when you have to talk to him. The buttons wouldn't do anything. The emulator also crashed alot with more CPU-heavy games like it.
> I'll try not to..I'm very intensive about saving usually but when I want certain things I get scarily obstinate. Not going to lie, I briefly fantasized running out the store with that omnibus. :tiptoe


I wouldn't say it's oldschool exactly, especially if you compare it to Dragon Half or early ******* (B a s t a r d lol), or even Maison Ikkoku (another two could be Rurouni Kenshin and Yuyu Hakusho, though including Hakusho may be stretching it a bit, Togashi's odd; anyway, that's what I normally see as oldschool). But it has a unique tinge, and the characters are drawn in a simple style, very slightly sketchy, while the backgrounds are crisp most of the time. The only issues is it's supposed to be volume 1, but this time it isn't Dark Horse's fault. You can blame the author for dropping it a few years ago, but not cancelling it. He's got other stuff though if you're interested; I've heard Spirit of Wonder and Omoide Emanon are pretty good, Omoide being a novel adaptation. I also mostly read on my phone now too, the one chapter updates in particular.
There are cheaper alternatives, with similar perfomance. Though I'm sure you know that.
Hmm, maybe I heard wrong then. I remember my dad toyed around with it and had some good results. I don't think he used a particularly capable computer.
Just make sure you don't get caught. Don't think they have WiFi in prison. Then what'll you do!?
Oh, also, I bought the Monogatari novels recently. In case you didn't know, Vertical is publishing them in English.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

not sure why i find these all so fcking funny but omfg im crying


----------



## AffinityWing

konas8 said:


> I wouldn't say it's oldschool exactly, especially if you compare it to Dragon Half or early ******* (B a s t a r d lol), or even Maison Ikkoku (another two could be Rurouni Kenshin and Yuyu Hakusho, though including Hakusho may be stretching it a bit, Togashi's odd; anyway, that's what I normally see as oldschool). But it has a unique tinge, and the characters are drawn in a simple style, very slightly sketchy, while the backgrounds are crisp most of the time. The only issues is it's supposed to be volume 1, but this time it isn't Dark Horse's fault. You can blame the author for dropping it a few years ago, but not cancelling it. He's got other stuff though if you're interested; I've heard Spirit of Wonder and Omoide Emanon are pretty good, Omoide being a novel adaptation. I also mostly read on my phone now too, the one chapter updates in particular.
> There are cheaper alternatives, with similar perfomance. Though I'm sure you know that.
> Hmm, maybe I heard wrong then. I remember my dad toyed around with it and had some good results. I don't think he used a particularly capable computer.
> Just make sure you don't get caught. Don't think they have WiFi in prison. Then what'll you do!?
> Oh, also, I bought the Monogatari novels recently. In case you didn't know, Vertical is publishing them in English.


Oh, that's a shame. I think I've had a few series I was looking into myself get dropped or go on a sort of hiatus where they don't update in years. I'd be interested in the novel..I think I became seriously literature-crazed for a time because of Bungou lol. I have an Akutagawa book I purchased that I _still _need to finish. I didn't expect it to be that loaded with so many Japanese terms though, and many of them don't seem to be in the translation notes at all. :serious But Akutagawa's writing is so beautiful and amazing. I had finished No Longer Human from Dazai Osamu and I believe it became one of my favorite books. Japanese literature in general seems to be a very special kind of beauty. Shame it's still so obscure here in the West, though.

I've had good experiences with the Dolphin Emulator. I tried playing Ocarina of Time and everything seemed pretty good. I can't remember any others right now, though. Since I'm far from tech-savvy for pcsx2 I would just watch Youtube videos of other peoples configurations and just copy that. lol

Well, they have said phones in prison get smuggled all the time. lol I'll just master the art of Snake I guess.

It's been such a long time since I've seen the Monogatari series. I just remember watching the anime and it was really bizarre, but in an amusing way. I'm glad to hear that more anime novels are being translated.


----------



## konas8

AffinityWing said:


> Oh, that's a shame. I think I've had a few series I was looking into myself get dropped or go on a sort of hiatus where they don't update in years. I'd be interested in the novel..I think I almost became Japanese literature-crazed because of Bungou lol. I have an Akutagawa book I purchased that I _still _need to finish. I didn't expect it to be that loaded with so many Japanese terms though, and many of them don't seem to be in the translation notes at all. :serious But Akutagawa's writing is so beautiful and amazing..I read No Longer Human from Dazai Osamu and I believe it became one of my favorite books.
> 
> I've had good experiences with the Dolphin Emulator. I tried playing Ocarina of Time and everything seemed pretty good. I can't remember any others right now, though. Since I'm far from tech-savvy for pcsx2 I would just watch Youtube videos of other peoples configurations and just copy that. lol
> 
> Well, they do say phones in prison get smuggled all the time. lol I'll just become a professional at Snake I guess.
> 
> It's been such a long time since I've seen the Monogatari series. I just remember watching the anime and it was really bizarre, but in an amusing way. I'm glad to hear that more anime novels are being translated.


Dark Horse licensed the series more than 5 years after the release of the first volume in Japanese, so I was hoping they had some information it would be continued...and it seems I was right. Volume 2 in Japanese is coming out in May. Yay. 
Unfortunately, I don't think there's a fan translation of the novel (and no official one either of course). I'm not that well-versed in classic japanese literature. I just know Dazai and Mishima. I'm glad you liked those though. 
You've played OoT on Dolphin? It plays N64 games? I didn't know that. I used Project 64 for N64 games. It worked perfectly. But then again, it is an older console. I'm not either. Just things you pick up mostly, and having a tech savvy dad who's interested in gaming helps.
There's a bunch of light novels getting translated, courtesy of Yen Press mostly. There was a boom about a year and a half ago.


----------



## AffinityWing

konas8 said:


> Dark Horse licensed the series more than 5 years after the release of the first volume in Japanese, so I was hoping they had some information it would be continued...and it seems I was right. Volume 2 in Japanese is coming out in May. Yay.
> Unfortunately, I don't think there's a fan translation of the novel (and no official one either of course). I'm not that well-versed in classic japanese literature. I just know Dazai and Mishima. I'm glad you liked those though.
> You've played OoT on Dolphin? It plays N64 games? I didn't know that. I used Project 64 for N64 games. It worked perfectly. But then again, it is an older console. I'm not either. Just things you pick up mostly, and having a tech savvy dad who's interested in gaming helps.
> There's a bunch of light novels getting translated, courtesy of Yen Press mostly. There was a boom about a year and a half ago.


Sorry about that, I think I may have meant OoT 3D...which seem it was for 3DS. Not sure, I have such a vague memory of it, since it was the first time I ever played a Zelda game in my life but I definitely recall it was one on Dolphin though.. ? 

That's great that it got licensed. I suppose one upside to having official translations is much more reliability that more of them will come out. With fan translations I can only imagine how hectic the work is, especially for one individual doing it as a hobby, thus their higher susceptibilities of getting dropped.

Until recently I only knew of Baka-Tsuki really doing any novel translations, but I hope more series continue to officially come out. I *adored* Dazai Osamu And The Dark Era, so I can only cross my fingers that some of the BSD novels would come out. :nw


----------



## ShySouth

My youngest. Today he asked to buy a video game on Steam. I was distracted, paying bills online, and gave him my credit card. When he brought back the credit card I realized I hadn't asked what game or how much it was. He grinned and said, "Too late now." He's a good kid, only spent $10 and already paid me back.


----------



## TreeOfWolf

Futurama, I like it weird and outrageous.


----------



## AllTheSame

I never get tired of her, she never gets old, she is just pure awesomeness lmfao, she is soooo, so f-ing hilarious.....


----------



## Wanderlust26

The cockatiel chirping his little head off because it's bed time.


----------



## Alpha Tauri

Sharing an inside joke with a buddy the other night


----------



## ZombieIcecream

soo, my caucasian female sim recently gave birth to a baby boy who strongly resembled one of her black male friends ....though she's never slept with him. Her husband, who's also caucasian, keeps frowning at him when he comes over to hang but according to the relationship panel, their still best bro's. -_-

ahh, gotta love sims 3 glitches. <3


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## SonGon

Technically the last thing i laughed at was that student-athlete post on this same page.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Damn, nature can be scary.









Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Yer Blues

The Condition of Keegan said:


> Damn, nature can be scary.


Wow, he's a big one? Must live in a dumpster?

I'm laughing at another SNL skit where they start corpsing.


----------



## Ai




----------



## Taaylah

ZombieIcecream said:


> soo, my caucasian female sim recently gave birth to a baby boy who strongly resembled one of her black male friends ....though she's never slept with him. Her husband, who's also caucasian, keeps frowning at him when he comes over to hang but according to the relationship panel, their still best bro's. -_-
> 
> ahh, gotta love sims 3 glitches. <3


:lol I miss playing the sims! I wish I hadn't lost the discs to it. I sometimes watch sims music videos on YouTube to fill the void. Which also happens to be the last thing that made me laugh.


----------



## ZombieIcecream

My sim kids had a slumber party and invited friends from school. Two showed up. When the first one arrived , she traveled up the front stairs and then pulled a dissapearing act through the front door. Then the sister teleported into the living room and started dancing (yet the radio wasn't turned on). . Usually sim kids get into their sleeping bags and find a comfy spot around 11:30pm. When 11:30 rolled around, the remaining guest kid started to clean up the entire house. Nobody ever pulled out their sleeping bags and the guest kid left at 7am, plus the pizza man never showed up. (the brother made the order around 6pm)

....._Well pfft, I'm grateful for that cleaning glitch because the house was pretty filthy. ♡_


----------



## ZombieIcecream

Taaylah said:


> :lol I miss playing the sims! I wish I hadn't lost the discs to it. I sometimes watch sims music videos on YouTube to fill the void. Which also happens to be the last thing that made me laugh.



LOL, we're they parody type MV'S ? I tend to watch a lot of building vids......never end up attempting to recreate in my game though because I get so overwhelmed. (as soon as I open "build mode") ~_~. What version did you use to play ?


----------



## kevink

A memory i had with my friend a few years back. and i usually prefer more dark humor


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Lol









Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## momentsunset




----------



## Wanderlust26

While I was eating, I overheard what must have been 3 very young boys telling yo mama jokes. The funniest part was when the mom or sister joined in and said, "Your mama is so ugly she was a costume for Halloween" and the boys went "Oooooh." hahaha


----------



## mt moyt

a post on this forum


----------



## RagnarLothbrok

His little laugh kills me every time I watch this lol.


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Taaylah

The lyrics Don't care if spirits haunting me I still be smoking blunts G


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Just some funny fails in a video I watched.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Just a video I watched that was making me laugh. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## feels




----------



## unemployment simulator

in reference to video's of cats being scared by cucumbers lol.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Makes me wonder what he laughed at for him to get this.









Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Tokztero

These Brazilians have very good content on YT.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Lol. 









Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## dragonfruit

Prank calls on public access TV. It isn't what is being said, it is mainly the reactions of the TV hosts.


----------



## RagnarLothbrok




----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Yeah...









Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## ZombieIcecream

I had randomly hopped onto an idle go-kart in the grocery store. I tried to start it up and it was an epic fail. Random guy walked past, looked at the kart and giggled. I just laughed a bit as I ran off.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Welp....









Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## ZombieIcecream

My cats reaction to me blowing bubbles.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Damn!









Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

I hate when games do this.









Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## kivi

I remembered the time when my roommate and I hitchhiked to go to the campus and later, a police car stopped and we went there with polices. There were other students and they came with us, too. They even suggested to some other students who were hitchhiking, that they can come with us while sitting on the place that arrested people stay (I don't know what it's called) but the students didn't accept. It was late at night and was so bizarre, lol. Also, actually policemen can't enter the university. Universities have their own security guards.


----------



## AffinityWing

:lol


----------



## unemployment simulator

cb delivers the goods again.






"you can't trust me, ask a nurse!" loool


----------



## 8888




----------



## That Random Guy

Caption read: "*When jobs want you to have 10 years of work experience before the age of 22"*


----------



## ScorchedEarth




----------



## That Random Guy




----------



## forever in flux




----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Lol this is me sometimes. 









Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Lol









Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## RagnarLothbrok




----------



## Aribeth




----------



## Ms kim

This morning when my mother angrily snatched my hand mirror from me and told me I was going to be late for work because of staring at my face.


----------



## cosmicslop




----------



## That Random Guy




----------



## zanemwarwick

Jessie203 said:


> Guys who put their d***s into womens shoeware.. google it.
> Omg.
> It's like the best thing ever.


That's...interesting.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zanemwarwick

Anything by Bill Burr and the Biggest Problem in the Universe podcast.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hollo




----------



## Tokztero

Read it on the local newspaper


----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Canadian Brotha

This...

__
http://instagr.am/p/BWAewAalRK2/


----------



## PocketoAlice




----------



## regimes

this omg


----------



## sad1231234

Something on tv


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Canadian Brotha said:


> This...
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BWAewAalRK2/


:lol


----------



## wmu'14

The Krusty Krab training video episode


----------



## 8888




----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## Canadian Brotha

The TalkSport Clips Of The Week


----------



## LilMeRich

Top Gear British sports car episode - rewatched last night.


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Canadian Brotha said:


>


Good tip! :lol


----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## lackofflife




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Skeletra

"What if Cinderella was a baking slave instead of a cleaning slave and her name was Mozarella" :laugh:


----------



## cinto

Skeletra said:


> "What if Cinderella was a baking slave instead of a cleaning slave and her name was Mozarella"


hehehehhehehe oh man


----------



## Lohikaarme

I ****in' died laughing, thanks @tehuti88, you made my night


----------



## Canadian Brotha

*More Instagram nonsense my bro sent me...*


----------



## 8888




----------



## PocketoAlice

Lmao :lol


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The TalkSport Clips Of The Week


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I just put on The Hateful Eight and everytime the white guy wants the black guy to do some slow he says do it "molasses like", haha. It's been a couple minutes and it's already classic Tarantino, lol


----------



## Canadian Brotha

There are so many funny moments in The Hateful Eight, haha


----------



## unemployment simulator

this mario meme


----------



## Maslow

Last Week Tonight with John Oliver last night via YouTube.


----------



## Skeletra

InspiroBot can be amusing at times :bSave​


----------



## Karsten

Skeletra said:


> InspiroBot can be amusing at times :bSave​


I've never heard of this before!










Lmfao. It's so stupid!


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Last night i was playing a custom made map on Far Cry 4, I was sneaking up behind an enemy to do a take down but then when I went to knife him, I accidentally hit him and the table which unfortunately didn't do the take down and he stumbles forward and freaks out and turns around, I quickly shoot him,he dies and restarted the map and was laughing so much cause he's just relaxing and then all of a sudden some guy just from behind pushes him a bit and freaks out and boom, he's dead lol. In a matter of 5 seconds 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Winds

Photoshop + Internet >


----------



## Crisigv

Government cheese


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

My Facebook conversation with a fellow nerdy gal last night.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

A few times this has happened to me...few.









Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Canadian Brotha

__
http://instagr.am/p/BXNv90AFIlD/


----------



## Whatev




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Tokztero

"To the bird that managed to poop through the crack of my window while I was driving."


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Sabk

My sister following me around for a full 20 minutes leaning her head on my shoulder. 
Didn't matter if I pushed her off, she'd be right back on there. It was a good laugh.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Sabk

Kevin001 said:


>


&#128514;

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Lol.









Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

Sabk said:


> &#128514;
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


I can't see that symbol lol.


----------



## Sabk

Kevin001 said:


> I can't see that symbol lol.


Oh. Oops. Just a smiley laughing.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## lostx00xsoul

OMG too cute:lol


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Chevy396

Lohikaarme said:


>


lol, this makes me think of Trump.


----------



## Lohikaarme

finallyclosed said:


> lol, this makes me think of Trump.


It was even funnier in context:



> me: minding my own business
> a top: i'm a top
> 
> [other user]: your clothes talk???
> 
> [OP]:


----------



## Chevy396




----------



## Lohikaarme

finallyclosed said:


>


Let's not forget the legendary none pizza with left beef:


----------



## Chevy396

Lohikaarme said:


> Let's not forget the legendary none pizza with left beef:


lol


----------



## Kevin001

There was this little boy with his mom in the store today. Some guy was talking to his mom and he was like don't you touch my momma.....it was too funny he was like 4. Then he says my momma a head bussa, lol.


----------



## cinto

Kevin001 said:


> There was this little boy with his mom in the store today. Some guy was talking to his mom and he was like don't you touch my momma.....it was too funny he was like 4. Then he says my momma a head bussa, lol.


Lmao.


----------



## Kevin001

cinto said:


> Lmao.


Haha, it was hilarious.


----------



## HiddenFathoms

crimeclub said:


> I would be destroyed.. But I'm one of the lucky few who almost never makes any spelling mistaks.




clever


----------



## lackofflife

deleted


----------



## Chevy396

lackofflife said:


> ...


It looks like it's feathers were plucked while it was still alive.


----------



## lackofflife




----------



## Paperback Writer

My grandmother talking about one of her neighbours.

Gran: I don't like him. He's a paedophile. :bah
(This because some years ago said neighbour had a porn magazine wrongly delivered to her address. Which, incidentally, is how she had her second heart attack.)
Me: That doesn't make him a _paedophile_. :sus


----------



## 8888




----------



## HiddenFathoms




----------



## tehuti88

@truant posted this in a deleted thread...it was the only thing that made the thread worth it. :lol


----------



## Chevy396

The social dynamics of this site.


----------



## Paperback Writer




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## subarashikonosekai

in to bunny i go


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## RagnarLothbrok




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## mcpon14

A joke I made to myself in my own head, lol.


----------



## labelme

it's long and I can't promise youll laugh, but if I wasted your time you have my permission to leave a mean comment on my profile.


----------



## labelme

Oh yeah and this if you want something quick and easy.

follow up:


----------



## harrison




----------



## MagnoliaForest

Puns!


----------



## MagnoliaForest

Lol! I love the trolling



Lohikaarme said:


>


----------



## MagnoliaForest




----------



## roxslide

some of the comments are golden


----------



## EarthDominator




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## thinkstoomuch103

My drone crashed again..

And the crows loved it..


----------



## tea111red

Kevin001 said:


>


that video made me think of this, lol:


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

A grey cat winked at me yesterday with a smile on it's face. No joke, it actually happened. :lol


----------



## Kevin001

tea111red said:


> that video made me think of this, lol:


:laugh:


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Smallfry




----------



## GeorgeCostanzaTheMovie




----------



## Tezcatlipoca




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## 0589471

friends sending me this lol


----------



## unknovvn




----------



## 8888




----------



## goaldigger

My friend asked his girlfriend to buy him 30 eggs.
She bought him $30 worth of eggs instead.

#NOTwifeymaterial!!


----------



## Anxiety Is In the Past

Asian andy and twitch fails


----------



## Kevin001

Lol


----------



## Chevy396

Just an old memory that I was able to bring up now that I cured my PTSD. I guess my childhood wasn't all bad. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Orangepranks

The douche bag who thought he knew it all at work


----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## 3stacks

so stupid haha


----------



## Tokztero




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Sus y

My niece! She's something! So, her aunt (dad side), married less than a year ago, my back then 4 years old (now 5) niece sent her a voice note on WhatsApp while her mom wasn't watching her, a very short and totally sweet message BTW "you married with the wrong man", then some days after, she repeated lol "you married the wrong one", my sister had to call her sister in law and tell her that no one was talking bad things about her recent marriage and that she had no idea why the kid was saying those things. So today I asked her why she did so, she kind of ramble and invented stuff, then she even told me that she liked her new uncle, which she hasn't even meet lol.


----------



## Wanderlust26

What is his name so I can cyberstalk him!


----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Wanderlust26

Youtube videos of Roller Coaster Tycoon death park creations. Amazing how some people got really creative. lol


----------



## Lyyli




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## Wanderlust26




----------



## Wanderlust26




----------



## 0589471

My mother turning up the radio because she liked a song, only to realize it was a jingle for a local plumbing company :lol Her senior moments are at least somewhat enjoyable at times.


----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## 3stacks




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Gothic Cupcakes

A picture I posted in the dog thread about half an hour ago


----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## mobc1990

I still have trouble laughing out loudly or being happy.The last thing that made me laugh was group converse on wechat,I laughed and felt happy.


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Solomoon




----------



## mobc1990

Watching some comedy video on YouTube,it is funny and I laughed


----------



## Fun Spirit

I BUSTED OUT laughing when Mr. Burn's naked wet body slipped out of Smither's hands and hit the wall.
My aunt and I was roll'n:grin2: :grin2:
It was all slippery sounding


----------



## Wanderlust26

I was listening to a metal version of The Godfather theme song on youtube, and this one comment read, "you made an offer my ears could not refuse." :lol


----------



## cosmicKitten

Using my ****ty hand of polymorph cards to turn all of Jon's minions into sheep. Mwahaha.


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Red2N

Karius.


----------



## Chevy396

Alan: "You drink bourbon when you work out?"

Charlie: "Gin makes me sweat."


----------



## mobc1990

It was at the pool,I should have been more relax


----------



## Wanderlust26

My boyfriend pointed out that I'm usually irritable when I haven't had chocolate in awhile. :lol


----------



## Mabel Pines

I farted and it made me laugh for like 10 minutes, straight, uncontrollable laughter.


----------



## reno505

Mabel Pines said:


> I farted and it made me laugh for like 10 minutes, straight, uncontrollable laughter.


Was it the first time?


----------



## unemployment simulator

this guy!


----------



## Daxi004

I think every type of humor can be funny.

Last thing that made me laugh was a scene in a cartoon movie that had a line that felt out of place from the world that was depicted.


----------



## Mabel Pines

reno505 said:


> Was it the first time?


Nope, lol.


----------



## mobc1990

YouTube video,entertainment show
Inside a group chatroom whenever I reply wittily,I feel happy


----------



## Wanderlust26

The cat gave a long loud meow in the kitchen to nobody.


----------



## Fun Spirit

Me: *Scrolls down posts on a thread*

Bird Dookie [username]

Me: *ERK!*
"WHAT THE-???"
*Scrolls back up to double look*

Bird Dookie [username]

Me: "Plah Ha Ha Ha Ha!!!!!!!"


----------



## mobc1990

YouTube video,Taiwanese variety show,speaks Mandarin


----------



## Ai




----------



## unemployment simulator

wait for it






* *




its not the actual album, I am looking forward to hearing the actual album lol


----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## Mur




----------



## Wanderlust26




----------



## Wanderlust26

"You don't look a day over 110."


----------



## kivi

My mother showed me a video which she recorded obliviously. It seems like she's recording while she's going backwards so the camera probably got opened on her back pocket, lol. Somehow, it looks like a professional shot of our apartment entrance. It has cool slow motion moments, too.


----------



## Wanderlust26




----------



## Solomoon




----------



## Wanderlust26

"Are you bantering with me? I don't banter."


----------



## Chevy396

Wanderlust26 said:


> "Are you bantering with me? I don't banter."


*banter, banter, banter*


----------



## KotaBear96




----------



## Solomoon

I was sitting with my family as they discussed the old school that they're supposed to demolish. My grandma and one of her sisters was saying how sad it was because they went there. Then the other sister added, completely serious, how happy she'll be when they level it to the ground.


----------



## unemployment simulator

Idk why it made me laugh but there was a bit in the film the conjuring 2 where they taught a dog to ring a bell when it wants to take a crap or piss.


----------



## JerryAndSports

some post on Instagram lol


----------



## komorikun

Someone misspelled bathroom as *barthroom *in a Craigslist advert.


----------



## harrison

unemployment simulator said:


> Idk why it made me laugh but there was a bit in the film the conjuring 2 where they taught a dog to ring a bell when it wants to take a crap or piss.


I saw a clip the other day of a dog that went over to ring a bell like that but it was because the new dog in the house hadn't been toilet-trained yet and it could sense it needed to go out.

It was incredible.


----------



## unemployment simulator

harrison said:


> I saw a clip the other day of a dog that went over to ring a bell like that but it was because the new dog in the house hadn't been toilet-trained yet and it could sense it needed to go out.
> 
> It was incredible.


yea that is pretty great. my mums dogs are a bit like that I have noticed, they can tell a lot about each other without even communicating. they could probably teach us a thing or two!


----------



## Suchness

KotaBear96 said:


>


LOL!


----------



## 0589471

KotaBear96 said:


>


haha aww I love these videos. My dogs would be the ones jumping on the blanket and trying to take it. wouldn't be as fun.


----------



## KotaBear96

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> haha aww I love these videos. My dogs would be the ones jumping on the blanket and trying to take it. wouldn't be as fun.


There is a part 2 but it might be too naughty and then you would have to use your higher powers and give me a time out :whip.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

One of the few lines I really like in Titanfall 2:

BT-7274: "Pilot, this Titan weapon is an advanced design, and may give us a tactical advantage."

Cooper: "I think someone's in love..."

BT-7274: "The human concept of love requires admiration, attraction, devotion, and respect. Conclusion: I am 50% in love. "


----------



## JerryAndSports

I was watching my favorite livestreamer play some dating simulator game... probably the most stupidest but funniest stuff I've seen the past year.


----------



## harrison

unemployment simulator said:


> yea that is pretty great. my mums dogs are a bit like that I have noticed, they can tell a lot about each other without even communicating. *they could probably teach us a thing or two!*


Yeah, I miss our old dogs - although they drove me nuts a bit. They can be a lot of fun though and sort of comforting to have around.


----------



## 0589471




----------



## 3stacks

https://youtu.be/LMdtYZFTvhY


----------



## cmed

This has me in tears. My face hurts from laughing so much.


----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Red2N




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## harrison




----------



## Nelar

My guildies on discord for WoW

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SplendidBob

apples


----------



## 0589471

BeardedMessiahBob said:


> apples


gasp!

My sister told me about her day at work. Her store sees a lot of drugged up types and transients so they get tired of throwing them out. Plus it's hellishly hot outside. Anyway a woman my sister said looked 80 but due to drugs was likely younger, kept begging for a lighter. She must've gotten one and kept frequenting the bathroom for hours. Came out and started freaking out. She kept thinking she was falling, screaming randomly, flailing her arms and dancing in aisles.

My sister said she was voguing at one point. She also would repeatedly put her hands over her face and make strange sounds. My sister was pissed she had to babysit this woman for four hours until enough customers began complaining.

The whole time my sister is reenacting all this for me, flailing her arms and dancing and making tweaky movements. She said the woman would go back to the bathroom and yell in there, and push an empty cart around and stop suddenly panicking she was falling.

It just made me laugh. Ridiculousness.And yes it's sad, but I feel like I'm becoming so numb to it anymore. it's just so common around here.


----------



## mobc1990

Seeing a entertainment interview,made me happy more then laught,haha


----------



## WillYouStopDave

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> gasp!
> 
> My sister told me about her day at work. Her store sees a lot of drugged up types and transients so they get tired of throwing them out. Plus it's hellishly hot outside. Anyway a woman my sister said looked 80 but due to drugs was likely younger, kept begging for a lighter. She must've gotten one and kept frequenting the bathroom for hours. Came out and started freaking out. She kept thinking she was falling, screaming randomly, flailing her arms and dancing in aisles.
> 
> My sister said she was voguing at one point. She also would repeatedly put her hands over her face and make strange sounds. My sister was pissed she had to babysit this woman for four hours until enough customers began complaining.
> 
> The whole time my sister is reenacting all this for me, flailing her arms and dancing and making tweaky movements. She said the woman would go back to the bathroom and yell in there, and push an empty cart around and stop suddenly panicking she was falling.
> 
> It just made me laugh. Ridiculousness.And yes it's sad, but I feel like I'm becoming so numb to it anymore. it's just so common around here.


 It's odd to think of people still just going on getting high in unbearable heat in Arizona like that. You'd think they'd wait for the coolest time of the year and try to make their way to a more pleasant area of the country. I suppose they wouldn't get very far on foot.


----------



## Red2N

Damn. Nearly had me.


----------



## momentsunset

A pregnant lady contacted me wanting me to take photos of her naked covered in glitter, for free. Not happening lol.


----------



## 0589471

more work stories from my sister. Today another crazy lady was waiting for the store to open (the 5 am crowd). My sister spotted her since she was running around the parking lot pushing a cart in circles. Inside she asks my sister for a sharpie so she can write a "hate note" to the royal family. My sister says no. 

Later she is seen with dramatic, thick black marker line eyeliner. My sister learns from a coworker she did in fact get her hands on a sharpie and did her makeup. (I've seen marker eyebrows but never eyeliner lol) She sat in the coffee area writing on a paper. 

The manager called everyone up front saying the police called and had a call from the store. Nobody confirmed they did it. The lady overheard this and comes over and says "I see how it is I tell you guys about my note and you call the F**** white house on me!" and proceeds to return to her note scribbling. 

Later she starts asking for the store to donate the food to her she's been gathering up otherwise she'll send her brother in to rob the place.

LOL I almost want to start a thread solely for my sister's store interactions with these people.


----------



## 0589471

That time due to a bug that mysteriously made it look as though @CloudChaser subtly infiltrated my account


----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## Muliosys

Last thing that made me laugh is one of my favourite videos.

Before you watch it, all you need to understand is the guys talking are in a voice chat server for a game they play. The guy who made the video decides to mess with them by recording segments of what they said and playing it back to them. Normally people catch on and get mad, but well.. just watch it for yourself. Be patient too, starts off kinda slow but it's worth the wait.


----------



## 8888




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## WillYouStopDave

I legit LOL when I saw this. The buildup isn't that funny but the payoff near the end is hilarious.


----------



## 0589471

nature humour


----------



## huzah

dog humour :grin2:


----------



## 3stacks

Watching this video back of my dog looking tired wit that stupid face lol


----------



## unemployment simulator

this is old but it still makes me laugh, musicless music videos (jamiroquai)


----------



## unemployment simulator

this is long and is most likely bull but the guy can tell one helluva story. this should be a movie lol


----------



## Fun Spirit

I took a bite of my turkey sausage patty, I looked at it, showed it to my Sister and went Waka-Waka-Waka. 
HA HA HA; D ; D ; D


----------



## mobc1990

Memory of something someone said


----------



## scintilla

.


----------



## 3stacks

absoloot madness


----------



## harrison

3stacks said:


> absoloot madness


God that was funny. Even the look on the lady's face in her photo made me laugh.


----------



## 0589471

Because this is me almost entirely; definitely the kind of thing I would do.


----------



## Fun Spirit




----------



## 3stacks




----------



## 3stacks

harrison said:


> God that was funny. Even the look on the lady's face in her photo made me laugh.


Here's a similar one, there's plenty of these accounts I see when I'm on twitter lol.


----------



## 0589471

Just when I thought she couldn't possibly take a bad photo.


----------



## harrison

This was funny - but excruciating at the same time.


----------



## Tokztero




----------



## cmed

Woke af right now. I'm gonna need shirts and bumper stickers.


----------



## Suchness

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1051807943740379136


----------



## Fun Spirit

^ LOL

I nearly bust when I saw this Gif.


----------



## Suchness

IKR! Why are you running? Why are you? :haha


----------



## Nick Attwell

My niece who suffers from Downs Syndrome

She visited me yesterday at this psyche unit I am sectioned at

In the lounge in front of all us residents she did a Madonna dance wearing heavy make up

She's a right star who could go far in the entertainment industry


----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## harrison

I just turned my head and saw a Tweet the Donald had made recently on the TV. It was actually very funny but I don't think he meant it to be. Poor guy - he's really got some problems.


----------



## Overdrive

"Top 5 Dyson Products I'd Like to Stick My Dick In"


----------



## Solomoon




----------



## Fun Spirit

I was flipping through the tv channel when I stumble upon the tv show World's Dummest's: Performers. 

What I saw appeared to be a leapord at some sort of zoo behind a wire gate. This kid was feeding it dead rats. You know, I felt bad for the animal. It started off sad for me in a way until in another scene the cat clawed an adult's hand and wouldn't let go. Here come the Comedians cracking their jokes. I laughed out loud.


----------



## 3stacks




----------



## Ekardy

When you stop a moving emoji.


----------



## 0589471

Ekardy said:


> When you stop a moving emoji.


I'm going to be dying over her all night LMAO


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> I'm going to be dying over her all night LMAO


She's like Mrs. Emoji judging all of us. LMFAO


----------



## 0589471

Ekardy said:


> She's like Mrs. Emoji judging all of us. LMFAO


scorned wife emoji "I KNOW WHAT YOU DID!"


----------



## 3stacks




----------



## SparklingWater

Youtube vid of a couple doing yoga poses. Hilarious and adorable.


----------



## Suchness

This video will cure aids.


----------



## Fun Spirit

^ That video didn't make me laugh.





He right about them Hot Cheetos:lol
Everyone be wanting some and there is always that one person who want more. This guy had a pot ready. Ha Ha


----------



## 3stacks

Oh FFS Anne


----------



## Suchness

Black As Day said:


> ^ That video didn't make me laugh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He right about them Hot Cheetos:lol
> Everyone be wanting some and there is always that one person who want more. This guy had a pot ready. Ha Ha


I laugh every time I see it. Maybe you need to know Van Damme a little to get it. Have you seen any of his movies?


----------



## Fun Spirit

Suchness said:


> I laugh every time I see it. Maybe you need to know Van Damme a little to get it. Have you seen any of his movies?


Cool: D

I never even heard of the guy: (


----------



## Suchness

Black As Day said:


> Cool: D
> 
> I never even heard of the guy: (


Jean Claude Van Damme, The Muscles From Brussels was one of the biggest action stars of the 90's. He was my idol and he entertained and inspired millions of people.


----------



## 0589471

Suchness said:


> Jean Claude Van Damme, The Muscles From Brussels was one of the biggest action stars of the 90's. He was my idol and he entertained and inspired millions of people.


His accent was always grating to me and now he's on those annoying Tostitos commercials and I get mad every time I see his face. Weirdly off topic his son was arrested in my state recently


----------



## Suchness

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> His accent was always grating to me and now he's on those annoying Tostitos commercials and I get mad every time I see his face. Weirdly off topic his son was arrested in my state recently


I saw the video of his son getting arrested. But seriously, not even a fan after this?


----------



## Fun Spirit

Suchness said:


> Jean Claude Van Damme, The Muscles From Brussels was one of the biggest action stars of the 90's. He was my idol and he entertained and inspired millions of people.


He seem Cool: )
I see why you like him.
I wouldn't want to get in a fight with him. Not with that epic kick he can pull: D


----------



## 8888




----------



## Suchness

Black As Day said:


> He seem Cool: )
> I see why you like him.
> I wouldn't want to get in a fight with him. Not with that epic kick he can pull: D


He's got a legit kickboxing record of 18-1 with all wins due to knockout so don't **** around Fun Spirit!:duel


----------



## Fun Spirit

@Suchness


----------



## Tokztero




----------



## PandaBearx

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/funny/comments/a1i5qf

"Girl on anesthesia believes she is Thor" this is such a mood tbh :lol


----------



## Suchness




----------



## Suchness




----------



## Zatch

Racists getting pwned.


----------



## Fun Spirit

Booker T vs Rikishi Smackdown. 
I remember watching Rikishi putting his butt in Booker T's face and causing him to puke. I Youtube it today and man I was cracking up. Booker T's reaction was hilarious.

I also watched some WWE funny moments. Those were funny as heck. 
I think I will go back to watching WWE. It was epic back in the day when I had saw it at my cousin's house when I was little.

_ This signature have been approved by Tapatalk._


----------



## Solomoon




----------



## Fun Spirit

I was watching The Andy Griffin Show. Barney had a magic lamp. He made Opie {Andy's son} make a wish and it all came true. Barny was SPOOKED. Andy was skeptic. It was funny. I was saying to myself "It is the Law of Attraction." I'm with Barney on this one. LOL. He was telling Andy that Aladdin's lamp worked in the Arabia because the atmosphere over there is different from the Southern States of the U.S. Barney had facts that sounded convincing. I was cracking up.

_Sent from the Toy Factory using Tapatalk_


----------



## AliceKawaiiDreams

*Movie*

Life of the Party


----------



## Fun Spirit

Carrot.
I gotta change it. I keep seeing carrot. Plah Ha Ha Ha  
:rofl :rofl

_Lost in Space from using Tapatalk_


----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## tea111red




----------



## 0589471

poor spider lol


----------



## Fun Spirit

:rofl Hilarious:rofl 
:rofl I'm in tears:rofl 
I have a new YouTube Playlists called "LOL"

_Sent from SPIRITO BAMBITO using Tapatalk_


----------



## avoidobot3000




----------



## SparklingWater




----------



## Tomorrowisalongtime

In my country there is this whole climate protests going on these days. One of the protesters (a woman) held up a sign with following words "Destroy my *****, not the earth". Loved that quote!


----------



## Ghossts

My dogs and the sounds they make


----------



## Fun Spirit

I don't know who edited this but when I saw it on my Google image search I almost bust Gifs are funny.









_SPIRITO BAMBITO_


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## komorikun

A guy in shorts walking his dogs.  Shorts in winter!!?? :rofl It's always white guys too.


----------



## avoidobot3000




----------



## cloudydreams

a youtube video


----------



## Fun Spirit

Reading something that sounded like sarcasm.


----------



## 8888

This meme


----------



## RelinquishedHell

https://i.imgur.com/MuQ4Qnu.gifv


----------



## Fun Spirit

I think Fred Fredburger from Billy and Mandy was "special."
Back then I didn't realize it because he act so funny but when you grow up you come to realize that something is.....not quite right with him. He's still funny though. LMAO. Billy could be special too but he is more on the dumb side. Fred Fredburger base on his behavior and mindset have shown he is special. Seriously this guy get so happy when he spell his name. And he always say "Yes!" to everything. He doesn't listen to the judge and he lose his attention easily. He seem annoying Yes {LOL pun} but he has a good heart.


----------



## Tarasikkarasik

Why brother made me laugh yesterday😂


----------



## Fun Spirit

He kept sniffing......the ashy man kept sniffing:rofl Being all dramatic about his "hurt" feelings. I bust. I couldn't look at him or finish the video It was too much :rofl


----------



## CNikki

First two seconds of it (I promise) and laughing was an understatement... Original experiment for the dog and then it turned out to be both the dog and a human. :lol


----------



## Fun Spirit

A penis thread on SAS:rofl. I'm so immature:rofl I can't read people's posts without looking away while facepalming and giggling.


----------



## 3stacks




----------



## Maslow

I watched some Louis C.K. videos last night. That guy never fails to make me laugh.


----------



## rabidfoxes

8888 said:


> This meme


That just made me laugh as well


----------



## Karsten

My good friend and neighbor Taylor Turgid was gettin' rowdy taking out his trash this morning. Couldn't help but chuckle.


----------



## Ai




----------



## 8888

rabidfoxes said:


> That just made me laugh as well


Oh good


----------



## komorikun

I was petting a cat on my way back home and on the other side of the street was some frumpy lady (in sweats) smoking a cigarette while walking her dog. The dog was getting excited about the cat and was pulling on its leash. It was the *fattest, little chihuahua *that I have ever seen. The lady was telling her dog to stop, "It's just a kitty!!" The whole time I was just standing there petting the kitty.

The scene was just funny. Was that cute tortie that I've pet many times. Super, duper friendly cat.


----------



## Ai

Went to text my sister and my phone auto-corrected hamburger gravy to hamburger graveyard.


----------



## 3stacks

Ai said:


> Went to text my sister and my phone auto-corrected hamburger gravy to hamburger graveyard.


 that's what I call my stomach


----------



## rockyraccoon

Just about a half hour ago or so I was watching that Seinfeld episode when Jerry buys a car for his dad, and George almost gets set up with Marisa Tomei. Anyway, George is on the couch and imagines he's making out with her and Susan walks in.










(On an unrelated note, this is the first time I have posted in this thread; I suppose it's a testament to my mood).


----------



## Maslow

rockyraccoon said:


> Just about a half hour ago or so I was watching that Seinfeld episode when Jerry buys a car for his dad, and George almost gets set up with Marisa Tomei. Anyway, George is on the couch and imagines he's making out with her and Susan walks in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (On an unrelated note, this is the first time I have posted in this thread; I suppose it's a testament to my mood).


I was thinking of something else, but now THAT is the last thing that made me laugh. :lol


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## PandaBearx

:lol


----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## Fun Spirit

I was looking outside my window several minutes ago when a boy was trying to get the attention of a stray cat. It was Whiskers. The grey with white paw cat. This boy told the cat: "Come Here, I have milk, I have cookies, I have some koolaid." Then he said "let me stop."


KOOLAID? Yeah boy you need to stop. LMAO.


----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## Fun Spirit

Tom from Tom and Jerry was playing the "guitar" on Spike's bottom lip:rofl
It was funny because Spike's bottom lip was fat and stretched out.:rofl
Spike was tied up. Tom had the dog's bottom lip out while he was singing and playing an instrument to the Female White Cat. I was cracking up at Tom's behavior.


----------



## Harveykinkle




----------



## Fun Spirit

I wasn't laughing at my situation but my circular Emoji pillow I had sitting on top of my bed's headboard kept falling off. It fell at least 5-7 times. I placed it back, leaned back to read my book when it kept falling down. It was so frustration. One fall later I plopped my phone down with an AGH! I picked it up, placed it back on my headboard while giving it a good long stare as if I was daring it to fall. As if I was waiting to catch it in the act. A part of me for a split second thought maybe it was a ghost doing this to me. Here is this funny part: The pillow was my Sticking It's Tongue Out Emoji. Yeah that one. The Emoji that look like it is saying "Yum." This Emoji was playing games. Ha. It fell again without me looking. I ended up taking it's Smiling Self and placing it on the floor next to my books. I pointed at it and told it "STAY" like a dog.

I need to take the time to sit it back on my headboard. It seem that my other Emoji Pillow isn't going anywhere. He is too "Cool" to fall. Seriously it is the Emoji wearing a pair of Black Sunglasses.


----------



## giovanniiiii

Now that I think of it, I'm more into that obscure humor. Show me one out of context pic and I'd most likely laugh right away


----------



## cmed




----------



## CWe

Watched a mukbang and the guy put dead crickets in his friends Mcflurry.... Hilarious af


----------



## Fun Spirit

I had watched this a few days ago. Once again I was crying tears of laughter. I was cracking up. What first did it was the sound of the guy whacking his asleep friend. I had my volume up high so it made the sound effect effective and funnier. Then to my surprise the video became even more funnier. I needed that laugh.


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Wanderlust26

Told a coworker my age and he said, "Wow, you're well preserved." lmao


----------



## Greenmacaron

My one year old nephew trying to climb up my chair to steal my ice cream


----------



## scooby

This scene


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Harveykinkle

:boogie


----------



## Shyy22

Lol


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## HannaB

I don't remember the reasons exactly why I laughed so hard, because every little thing makes me laugh very easily.

When someone cracks a very lame joke and everyone is silent, I can burst out with laughter.

I read anything funny, I can't resist myself from laughing.

When I am crying and if someone tries to make me laugh, I easily start laughing with tears in my eyes.

When I recall the same incidents after days, I laugh harder than before, as if I heard it for the first time.

My friends call me crazy.


----------



## Noca

Some video of a fight to the death between a centipede and a large spider set to some to funny music.


----------



## aqwsderf




----------



## blue2




----------



## The Condition of Keegan

A clip I watched from the DC Universe's Harley Quinn on YouTube. 

Bane: "Let's see whose name is Bang now, Todd. 

* Bane presses button for bomb* 

* Injures King Shark.* 

Bane: Hey, Shark Guy, did we kill Todd?

King Shark: Todd....doesn't work Wednesdays.

Bane: Oh, he just have changed the schedule. 

I lol'd at that part.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Harveykinkle




----------



## TryingMara

Episodes of Schitt’s Creek


----------



## harrison

My wife mentioned the other day she feels sorry for poor Melania - God knows what she's having to put up with in the bedroom now that Trump's all jacked up with steroids.


----------



## harrison

Actually it reminds me of this:


----------



## macky

Some Emprodabob videos on Youtube (albeit) they were uploaded from Instragram). Seen them so many times but I laugh everytime.

And apologies for being cliche but I really do like all types of humor - including every single one listed in the OPs post.


----------



## zkv

Remembering a story Natu (fellow patient) told in the clinic when I was locked in. It's R rated, and I wouldn't do it justice.

She has the best laugh I've ever heard. It's big like her.


----------



## Fun Spirit

I think it was a 3 Stooges cartoon. 

Sent from The Secret Sevice using Obama's Tapatalk


----------



## Skeletra




----------



## staticradio725

Last thing that made me laugh was just now, when my best friend texted me to ask me what my address was.
I've lived at this address on and off for the last 22 years. And she's known me basically that whole time.
That one got me pretty good. She's got the memory of a goldfish xD


----------



## johnfred01

I was watching a hockey podcast. A former NHL player (P.J. Stock) was saying how he would find games to spend the time he was not playing (which was most of the game. lol). One of the games was playing Blackjack using the in-game clock (if the clock stops at 18:56, then your card is a 6), then the next time the clock stops, the last digit is the otehr guy's card... lol
The other "game" was putting Bazooka or such gums in his hockey glove and betting 20$ with the other fighter, on which color the next gum he'd take off his glove would be......... (facepalm) LOL


----------



## Starcut83

A video of a puppy growling at his own hiccuping.


----------



## ScorchedEarth




----------



## Starcut83

* *






ScorchedEarth said:


>





Doesn't look bad to me. I see a bunch of girls looking back with an appealing demeanor. The teacher isn't even paying attention and the rest of the class is busy doing something else up front. Looks like a win to me.


----------



## ScorchedEarth

Starcut83 said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't look bad to me. I see a bunch of girls looking back with an appealing demeanor. The teacher isn't even paying attention and the rest of the class is busy doing something else up front. Looks like a win to me.


Being singled-out by your peers for being a pariah isn't particularly fun, unless you're into humiliation.


----------



## Starcut83

ScorchedEarth said:


> Being singled-out by your peers for being a pariah isn't particularly fun, unless you're into humiliation.


I guess I just looked past the caption and chose to see it from a different perspective.


----------



## Barakiel

Genesis 18:15


----------



## ScorchedEarth




----------



## RichieRichR

Humour is what humour is all about, it has to be different and it has to be diverse all the time. I want to tell you there is no such thing as bad humour


----------



## ScorchedEarth




----------



## Skeletra

I pinned two panda videos on Pinterest, and they are now spamming me with stuff like this. I don’t mind. I love this 😆. Even though some of the videos are old


----------



## either/or

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1478084868831682563


----------



## either/or

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1481337559624081423


----------



## Skeletra

This is crudely translated from Norwegian, so sorry if the language isn’t all there..

Three ladies sat at a care home for the elderly. 
They were drinking coffee and pondering over life.
-“Thank god, that we aren’t senile” said one of them.
-“Yes, knock on wood” said the second.
-“Come in” said the third

its not the best joke, but I laughed so loud haha 😆


----------



## pillbugger




----------



## either/or

Obamna soda lol (sound on)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1518278066446868482


----------



## either/or

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1521166356409946113


----------



## Skeletra

No matter how kind you are

German kids will always be kinder​

🤣


----------



## either/or

This is something I could see myself doing lol. Also, not sensitive idk why it's labeled that way. Stupid Twitter.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1531726530728140803


----------



## alwaysrunning

Yesterday I was skating along the street and my board got away from under me and headed towards these 3 guys that were sitting outside of a pub 🙈 I went to get it and they was like "do an Ollie", "do a kick flip". I couldn't tell you what they looked like cos I never looked up at them. But it made me laugh. Haven't even got kickturns down yet 😆


----------



## WillYouStopDave

alwaysrunning said:


> Yesterday I was skating along the street and my board got away from under me and headed towards these 3 guys that were sitting outside of a pub 🙈 I went to get it and they was like "do an Ollie", "do a kick flip". I couldn't tell you what they looked like cos I never looked up at them. But it made me laugh. Haven't even got kickturns down yet 😆


 I went through a brief skateboard phase when I was in my teens. It didn't last very long because I spent more time getting myself up off the ground, dusting off and checking my wounds than anything. I couldn't do any of the cool tricks no matter what. So basically the whole point of the skateboard was just to roll around the neighborhood on a board. Barely faster than walking.  

I had a few bad experiences with bikes too (but bikes are faster). Remember once, I did something wrong and turned a flip over the handlebars and landed on my back with a loud "OOF!" And of course then the bike landed on top of me.


----------



## alwaysrunning

WillYouStopDave said:


> I went through a brief skateboard phase when I was in my teens. It didn't last very long because I spent more time getting myself up off the ground, dusting off and checking my wounds than anything. I couldn't do any of the cool tricks no matter what. So basically the whole point of the skateboard was just to roll around the neighborhood on a board. Barely faster than walking.
> 
> I had a few bad experiences with bikes too (but bikes are faster). Remember once, I did something wrong and turned a flip over the handlebars and landed on my back with a loud "OOF!" And of course then the bike landed on top of me.


Hahaha yeah, when I started actually skating to the skatepark, instead of cycling, I felt like I'm never gonna get there 😂 like you say barely faster than walking😆 Done it a few times now so it's gotten quicker👍 Yep, "checking my wounds", tick, done that yesterday lol

Ouch, the bike one sounded painful. It's crazy what they do in videos on the bikes 😮 I don't know how I missed all this cool stuff when I was younger haha


----------



## pillbugger

One of the simple pleasures for me: playing with animals. My sister's kitten flips through the air, and sprints before stopping abruptly, causing him to slide some distance over the wooden floor. Sometimes he crashes into one of many of mom's obstacles, but right away, he continues playing unscathed. The mostly black, white furball is reckless, but it is quite a sight.  Honestly, he kind of resembles the jumping spider that I posted pictures on here some time ago. I use toys to make him hunt, and sometimes I slide things on the floor for him to chase after. I used to play with my cat in a similar way, before she reached several years of age. They grow up so fast.


----------



## Starcut83

Myself.


----------



## Ai

.


----------



## alwaysrunning

Just watching Goosefraba- Anger Management - I Feel Pretty scene on youtube where Jack Nicholson and Adam Sandler's characters are sitting in a car and Jack's character is making Adam's sing I Feel Pretty 🤣

"Remember, Lou, temper's the only thing you can't get rid of by losing it" haha

"Now repeat after me, Goooosefraba"
Goose bla bla


----------



## Tetragammon

I was curious about the gender-neutral word for a niece/nephew... And I felt really bad about it afterward but I literally laughed out loud at "nibling." It sounds like a fantasy critter or something... What a funny word to describe a person.


----------



## either/or

ha this is me always going deep when it's inappropriate or unwarranted and just basically overblowing everything (sound on)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566960779626151936


----------



## harrison

When I tried something on in the fitting rooms at a department store yesterday. Seeing yourself as others see you is always good for a laugh.


----------



## either/or

lol poor guy


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1569275485112406017


----------



## Skeletra

Sorry, but yeah.. laughed out loud 🤣🤣

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571300423893393408


----------



## alwaysrunning




----------



## Folded Edge

This video on twitter.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571452471847030791
I couldn't stop laughing. Bizarre and tragic at the same time. Translation service is available


----------



## alwaysrunning

Folded Edge said:


> This video on twitter.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571452471847030791
> I couldn't stop laughing. Bizarre and tragic at the same time. Translation service is available


Walking with a pram on fire is the best way to keep warm in these chilly times haha. I got everything apart from the very last thing that's said. Something like "gonna report us' idk 😀


----------



## Folded Edge

alwaysrunning said:


> Walking with a pram on fire is the best way to keep warm in these chilly times haha. I got everything apart from the very last thing that's said. Something like "gonna report us' idk 😀


The last bit he asks is. "Are you the polis?" Translation. My good man, are you a police officer? 😉

I wasn't sure if our American friends would understand a single word of it. Or perhaps anyone outside of Glasgow for that matter. Most of the people I spoke to in York, didn't seem to understand me on my recent trip there. Even though, I could understand even the broadest Yorkshire accents I encountered. Though I hope I'm a little better spoken, than the pram man. 😂


----------



## Starcut83

Watching an older t.v. show called Psych. When the lead character named Shawn is at a resort by the pool upset because he'd lost his gameboy when their room was robbed. He runs up to a kid playing with a gameboy and grabs it while checking to see if it's his. He would know because he hid a engagement ring in it. His girlfriend yells over at him "Shawn, stop acting like a child!" and he responds with "I'm not acting!" haha that had me cracking up.


----------



## either/or

This definitely looks like something I would do haha.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572332430823985152


----------



## either/or

alwaysrunning said:


> Walking with a pram on fire is the best way to keep warm in these chilly times haha. I got everything apart from the very last thing that's said. Something like "gonna report us' idk 😀





Folded Edge said:


> The last bit he asks is. "Are you the polis?" Translation. My good man, are you a police officer? 😉
> 
> I wasn't sure if our American friends would understand a single word of it. Or perhaps anyone outside of Glasgow for that matter. Most of the people I spoke to in York, didn't seem to understand me on my recent trip there. Even though, I could understand even the broadest Yorkshire accents I encountered. Though I hope I'm a little better spoken, than the pram man. 😂


Kind of off topic but since you guys mentioned it how are y'all doing with the heating situation over there? It's not even October yet but I would think it's going to start getting cool soon. Are you guys going to have to ration your gas use at all? Hope you all can keep warm this fall and winter and it's not too expensive!

I work for a big MNC and we have offices in the UK including London and Edinburgh and I've never had a problem understanding anyone from the Edinburgh office but not sure if Glasgow has a different accent. I do sometimes have difficulty with Irish accents though. Not all of them but some Irish accents I just can't understand at all.


----------



## Folded Edge

either/or said:


> Kind of off topic but since you guys mentioned it how are y'all doing with the heating situation over there? It's not even October yet but I would think it's going to start getting cool soon. Are you guys going to have to ration your gas use at all? Hope you all can keep warm this fall and winter and it's not too expensive!


Sorry, I kept meaning to come back and answer this post.

Sadly the temperature has already started to drop, I miss summer already. 
The new PM has stated there will be no rationing, but that is not really up to her. I heard an energy expert state on TV that as it stood then (this was just before Russia shut off the gas supply) that the UK would have 4 days in January where demand would out strip supply. 
They haven't mentioned people having to reduce usage, Brown or Black-Outs, unlike many other European governments being realistic with their populations.

This UK government continues to not seem to engage or deal with reality. 

Which is a consequence of those that supported and promoted Brexit now being in charge. Admitting the truth and reality of what's happened since _they got Brexit_ done and the **** show that was predicted, the lack of benefits and promised sunny uplands, would mean they were either stupid as **** or complete liars. 

Personally, I'm dreading it. I have a Wet Electric heating system, which is highly inefficient, which I can do nothing about because I rent. 
The government just announced an energy price freeze, but that only stops and other huge rise early next year, on top of the one about kick this October. Many people will be choosing between heating and eating, and Liz Truss's government are announcing Tax cuts, it's insane.




either/or said:


> I work for a big MNC and we have offices in the UK including London and Edinburgh and I've never had a problem understanding anyone from the Edinburgh office but not sure if Glasgow has a different accent. I do sometimes have difficulty with Irish accents though. Not all of them but some Irish accents I just can't understand at all.


People from both places can have broad accents, usually the more working class versions, but Glaswegian is often sited as being particularly hard to understand.

Some very strong southern Irish accents I can struggle with, usually more rural. In fact, some northern, rural Scottish accents can be quite difficult as well. 

This is great, he is actually Glaswegian, we actually went to the same school. 
The only word that I think he says in away I've never heard being said that way is Breath, but that could be more North of Scotland/Doric. 
He is actually mixing a bit of stuff from the north of Scotland in, but that vast majority is Glaswegian, which is a mix of Scot's and some slang. 
Sadly, what we're taught is slang, is in fact often Scots, but that's to do with the English over lords, snobbery, politics and history, but that's not relevant here. 








This one is proper broad Glaswegian as well. 







Much of this one remains true.


----------



## alwaysrunning

either/or said:


> Kind of off topic but since you guys mentioned it how are y'all doing with the heating situation over there? It's not even October yet but I would think it's going to start getting cool soon. Are you guys going to have to ration your gas use at all? Hope you all can keep warm this fall and winter and it's not too expensive!
> 
> I work for a big MNC and we have offices in the UK including London and Edinburgh and I've never had a problem understanding anyone from the Edinburgh office but not sure if Glasgow has a different accent. I do sometimes have difficulty with Irish accents though. Not all of them but some Irish accents I just can't understand at all.


It's not bad at the moment, just preparing myself mentally as you can feel it slightly starting to change. I got back to my room the other day and it felt a bit chilly so I put on two hoodies. Not got the heater out or filled the gap between the sash window with TShirts yet. Have been getting my little flame tree in at night as it doesn't like it if the temperature drops below 10°.


----------



## alwaysrunning

Folded Edge said:


> Sorry, I kept meaning to come back and answer this post.
> 
> Sadly the temperature has already started to drop, I miss summer already.
> The new PM has stated there will be no rationing, but that is not really up to her. I heard an energy expert state on TV that as it stood then (this was just before Russia shut off the gas supply) that the UK would have 4 days in January where demand would out strip supply.
> They haven't mentioned people having to reduce usage, Brown or Black-Outs, unlike many other European governments being realistic with their populations.
> 
> This UK government continues to not seem to engage or deal with reality.
> 
> Which is a consequence of those that supported and promoted Brexit now being in charge. Admitting the truth and reality of what's happened since _they got Brexit_ done and the *** show that was predicted, the lack of benefits and promised sunny uplands, would mean they were either stupid as *** or complete liars.
> 
> Personally, I'm dreading it. I have a Wet Electric heating system, which is highly inefficient, which I can do nothing about because I rent.
> The government just announced an energy price freeze, but that only stops and other huge rise early next year, on top of the one about kick this October. Many people will be choosing between heating and eating, and Liz Truss's government are announcing Tax cuts, it's insane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People from both places can have broad accents, usually the more working class versions, but Glaswegian is often sited as being particularly hard to understand.
> 
> Some very strong southern Irish accents I can struggle with, usually more rural. In fact, some northern, rural Scottish accents can be quite difficult as well.
> 
> This is great, he is actually Glaswegian, we actually went to the same school.
> The only word that I think he says in away I've never heard being said that way is Breath, but that could be more North of Scotland/Doric.
> He is actually mixing a bit of stuff from the north of Scotland in, but that vast majority is Glaswegian, which is a mix of Scot's and some slang.
> Sadly, what we're taught is slang, is in fact often Scots, but that's to do with the English over lords, snobbery, politics and history, but that's not relevant here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is proper broad Glaswegian as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Much of this one remains true.


Curios when this man says: "a Glasgow man might say... whereas in Edinburgh an Edinburgh man might say..." I never get what they might say haha. All that Trainspotting I watched ain't helping one bit 😉😆


----------



## Folded Edge

alwaysrunning said:


> Curios when this man says: "a Glasgow man might say... whereas in Edinburgh an Edinburgh man might say..." I never get what they might say haha. All that Trainspotting I watched ain't helping one bit 😉😆
> 
> View attachment 150215


So it's "I didna ken". But really (in modern times it would be). "I dinnae ken"
Translation - "I don't know" But you really wouldn't hear any from Glasgow say ken for know these days.
And Trainspotting, the characters are from outside the centre of Edinburgh, so it's different again.


----------



## either/or

Folded Edge said:


> Sorry, I kept meaning to come back and answer this post.
> 
> Sadly the temperature has already started to drop, I miss summer already.
> The new PM has stated there will be no rationing, but that is not really up to her. I heard an energy expert state on TV that as it stood then (this was just before Russia shut off the gas supply) that the UK would have 4 days in January where demand would out strip supply.
> They haven't mentioned people having to reduce usage, Brown or Black-Outs, unlike many other European governments being realistic with their populations.
> 
> This UK government continues to not seem to engage or deal with reality.
> 
> Which is a consequence of those that supported and promoted Brexit now being in charge. Admitting the truth and reality of what's happened since _they got Brexit_ done and the *** show that was predicted, the lack of benefits and promised sunny uplands, would mean they were either stupid as *** or complete liars.
> 
> Personally, I'm dreading it. I have a Wet Electric heating system, which is highly inefficient, which I can do nothing about because I rent.
> The government just announced an energy price freeze, but that only stops and other huge rise early next year, on top of the one about kick this October. Many people will be choosing between heating and eating, and Liz Truss's government are announcing Tax cuts, it's insane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People from both places can have broad accents, usually the more working class versions, but Glaswegian is often sited as being particularly hard to understand.
> 
> Some very strong southern Irish accents I can struggle with, usually more rural. In fact, some northern, rural Scottish accents can be quite difficult as well.
> 
> This is great, he is actually Glaswegian, we actually went to the same school.
> The only word that I think he says in away I've never heard being said that way is Breath, but that could be more North of Scotland/Doric.
> He is actually mixing a bit of stuff from the north of Scotland in, but that vast majority is Glaswegian, which is a mix of Scot's and some slang.
> Sadly, what we're taught is slang, is in fact often Scots, but that's to do with the English over lords, snobbery, politics and history, but that's not relevant here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is proper broad Glaswegian as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Much of this one remains true.



Yep, this is what I’ve been seeing in the news. I think it’s going to be a tough winter, both due to the shortage of natural gas for heating but also all the economic woes. I thought that we wouldn’t be affected by the gas shortage here in the US but we’ve been told to expect gas bills up to 65% higher than last winter so I guess it will impact us though there shouldn’t be any rationing or excess demand I don't think.

I’ve been hearing about what Liz Truss is doing and it all sounds disastrous. I really do fear she could tip the UK and the rest of the world into a financial crisis with her policies. The BOE has already had to intervene once to sure up the Gilt market and who knows what is going to happen with the pound. But yah I agree with you on Brexit, it made no sense for the UK to leave the EU and the single market. That and poor governance over the last 5-6 years has really got the UK in a bind now. Just hoping everything works out for you all over there and you can weather the storm. Hopefully next spring and summer will bring better days!

Ahh yah, that’s a tough accent to parse lol. The accents of the people I used to work with in Edinburgh weren’t as thick. You could tell they were Scottish for sure but it was never a struggle to get what they were saying. The Glasgow accent reminds me a bit of those Irish accents I’ve heard before where I just can’t quite make out what’s being said.


----------



## either/or

alwaysrunning said:


> It's not bad at the moment, just preparing myself mentally as you can feel it slightly starting to change. I got back to my room the other day and it felt a bit chilly so I put on two hoodies. Not got the heater out or filled the gap between the sash window with TShirts yet. Have been getting my little flame tree in at night as it doesn't like it if the temperature drops below 10°.


Well that's good, it's starting to get cold around here. Hopefully it shouldn't be too bad as I think your winters are usually mild in the UK right like 40s F (so like around 2 - 7 C on average)? Though I'm sure it gets colder than that there at night. Our winters can be brutal often teens to lower 30s F so -10 to 0 C. And that's during the day. That's a good idea to insulate the gaps in the windows like that. I might try to do that this winter to see if it helps. Maybe with some foam or something. Anyway hope you can keep warm this winter and hope the gas costs don't get too high!


----------



## britisharrow

There's a guy penguinz0 on YouTube who comments on stuff and some of the lines he comes out with crack me up haha


----------



## Wolfen

British humor in general.
The Young Ones, Bottom, Yes Minister/Yes Prime Minister, The Fast Show, Monty Python (duh), Some Mothers Do 'Ave 'Em, 'Allo 'Allo, ... best humor in the world. 
Scottish: Chewin' The Fat, Still Game.
Canadian: Trailer Park Boys.
Irish: Father Ted.
And I do stupid jokes myself as well:

"Wanna go out with us?"
"No tanks, I'm a pacifist"

I don't like stand-up comedy though, it feels forced, scripted. Well I just seen snippets and uhm ... no.


----------



## mt moyt




----------



## either/or

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1609684964643164164

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1609181213431930885


----------



## alwaysrunning

either/or said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1609684964643164164
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1609181213431930885


Omg it's a miracle 🤣


----------



## alwaysrunning




----------



## WillYouStopDave

I was walking through the hallway and I kinda saw myself walking from the side in the bathroom mirror and for some reason, it just cracked me up. My brain just said "There I am. But I mean, of course there I am!"


----------



## harrison

WillYouStopDave said:


> I was walking through the hallway and I kinda saw myself walking from the side in the bathroom mirror and for some reason, it just cracked me up. My brain just said "There I am. But I mean, of course there I am!"


One of the funniest things I can do nowadays is go and try on a new pair of trousers in a department store. All those mirrors - always good for a laugh.


----------

